# MonStar's Journal: Absolute Dedication



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

No more f*cking bullsh*t.  

At this point I am really sick and tired of the rollercoaster training and dieting that has been going on in my life. I am not going to be f*cking around anymore from here on out. Lately I have been going out and drinking WAY too much, my diet has been f*cking pathetic, and I have just had my priorities all backwards. I really need to seriously get my sh*t together, for good. 

All I think it takes is me getting into the habit of regular training, overall eating clean, etc. I just get into the habit of not training reguarly, and I end up f*cking everything up. I am going to go completely back to the basics in terms of my training and dieting, and supplements. I am looking to get in overall good shape, not just strength, size, etc. 

*Training* 
At this point I am going to follow the most basic split that you can possibly do IMO. It's the push/pull/legs split. I am going to be training 3 days on, one day off. On my rest day I am going to do cardio and abs. I am not going to do bodybuilding style cardio either, because like I said I am looking to get into overall phenomenal shape. So long distance running is what I am looking to do. So basically my training is going to be: 

- Push
- Legs
- Pull
- Cardio/Abs

Going to keep my volume pretty moderate I guess, I am not really sure at this point. Going to play exactly what I do in the gym somewhat by ear. At this point I just want to get in the habit of doing a regular split, so I am not going to the gym without a clue anymore of what I am going to be training. 

*Diet* 
Going to keep things pretty damn simple. Sugars are going to be kept to a minimum. Saturated fat on the lower side. Calories moderate. Again, not trying to complicate things in my life at this point at all. Water intake high, alcohol consumption kept moderate, etc. 

*Supplements*
Going to continue to take my basic supplements. Multi-vitamin/mineral, ephedrine preworkout, creatine, whey protein, etc. Nothing special really. 

I am currently about 5 days into a prohormone (S1+, 1-test & 4-AD) cycle. So I am going to finish up the next 3 weeks on that, and then finish up 2 bottles of 6-OXO to restore my natural test levels. 

*Goals* 
At this point my goals are basically just to set more and more PR's, and to drop some flab. Fat-loss is VERY important to me at this point. Simply because summer is right around the corner, and I am really tired of being flabby in my midsection and love handles, etc. Need to tighten up some, soon. 

Everyone please wish me luck! I am really trying to stop with the bullsh*t and dedicate myself to achieving my goals.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm all over you, you little punk, I've seen about 38 different journals from you with this new found dedication, so get after it. I know you have it in you, so do this shit!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

MIKE!!!! another journal?? why not have just used the other one?  
I KNOW you have it in you to reach your goals.. time to buckle down mister!  
Best of luck! and no more new journals!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

Man, you make a new journal every couple weeks, and it always starts with "no more f*cking bullsh*t."  

Just think about your body every time you go to grab a drink, or want to get some fast food.  Imagine each bite adding a lb of fat to your arms or something.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

GRIFF- I know man, I know. I am going to get after it. Don't f*cking let me slack off this time around, seriously. Sleep is crucial, diet is crucial, etc. I am not going d*ck around. I want to really get in overall excellent shape. No more sugars and sweets, no more CRAP. Just really start to get into some really good habits. Thanks for the post man. BTW, no more journals!

Jen- Thanks Jen, and I agree completely that I am not going to have anymore journals this time around. That's it, from here on out I am going to stick it out with this one. I just can't be f*cking slacking off, that's all. 

Monolith- Funny thing is I rarely eat or crave fast food, as hard as that is to believe. I just came home yesterday, I was hungover, I was tired, hungry, whatever. And I had a friggin' Easter basket full of jelly beans and choclate and all this crap. I couldn't help myself. Godd*mnit, I really should have just tossed the crap out. Whatever. Thanks for the post.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Awww! Hi sweetie!!!!! I know you can do this!!!!! IM or PM me anytime!!!! We can stop the binging together.. I TOTALLY know what u mean about the rollercoaster thing!!! 

Time to turn in our season passes to the theme park!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, why not just post this renewed dedication in ONE journal that's ongoing.


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

You can do this!!! I could drink a bottle of wine and eat a box of cereal everyday....you have to focus on your goals!!!

This is it...GO TIME


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Sometimes you feel you need a fresh clean slate.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, here's my only advice. Spend less time worrying about your life away from the gym and more time worrying abour time IN the gym.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

greekblondechic- Yeah I definitely need to stop this awful habit, that's for sure. It's not even so much binging, I don't really know what it is. I mean I ate a lot of crap yesterday but it's nothing compared to the way that I used to binge. I just need to get everything in order. No more sporadic workouts, no more sporadic eating habits, etc. I just need to get into a regular habit of training, etc. 

SF- I know, I always do this and it's always so damn frustrating, because I have no idea why I do it to begin with. I really should keep it all in one journal, you're right. I just feel like I need to start over, and start from scratch, etc. 

Cate- You're absolutely right, I need to focus on my goals. And stop with the lack of willpower etc. Going out and having a few drinks is one thing. But I never do that. I go out and go overboard, then dehydrate myself, feel like sh*t the next day, feel starving and dehydrated the next day, etc. Anyway, I am going to try and get into, and stay into a habit. I am actually somewhat glad that I am going to start doing cardio again. Because I want to be in overall great shape. Work on running a few miles on my rest day, etc.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 12, 2004)

lol...another one

its all good bro

just make sure you stick to it this time!!!!

I DONT WANNA SEE ANOTHER JOURNAL NEXT WEEK LOL


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts- Yeah man, another one, damnit. I didn't want this to happen and this is going to my last one man, trust me. No more f*cking around, seriously. Stay on my f*cking back as much as you remember to, because that's honestly what I need. Yeah I don't want to see another journal next week, or next month, or anytime in the next few months. Thanks for the post.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Monday, 4-12-2004 

Diet:
- ham & cheese omlettte, sliced potatoes, apple
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- breaded chicken fingers, garden salad & tuna salad, garlic bread 
- MRP + 2% milk, pineapple

Diet was pretty good today I think. Took in approximately 3,500 or a little more calories today. Not too too bad. 

Sleep: 8.5 hours. 

Weight: 223 lbs. I am thinking water retention, maybe a little fat gain, who knows. Diet sucked a fat one yesterday. 

Went to the doctor today for my cough/cold/sore throat crap and I got an antibiotic and a decongestant. The doctor said that I have a pretty bad sinus infection, which is always great. He said that hopefully the antibiotic will knock it out in 3-4 days. We'll see what happens. I really hope it works because I am so friggin' tired of being sick. 

Had a girl go on and on the other night about how "swole" I was, lol. I have never really been called that before so at first I was somewhat confused... But finally I realized what she was saying was a good thing, lol. 

*Push*

*Flat BB Presses*
135x12, 185x10, 225x8, 275x4, 225x8

*Flat DB Flyes*
50x12, 60x10, 70x8, *60x15!* 

*Arnold Presses*
40x12, 50x10, 60x6, 40x12

*Nautilus Lateral Raises* 
Dropset: 220x7, 190x6, 160x6, 130x6, 100x6

*Skullcrushers*
75x12, 95x10, 115x5 

*Cable Pressdowns*
Dropset: 200x10, 160x7, 130x7, 100x10

Overall workout today was excellent. Good amount of volume in a pretty short time period I think. A total of 25 sets in less than an hour. No complaints at all. My bench in all honesty, was awful. I had a really sh*tty bunch of sets there today. Triceps were still a little stiff from a few days ago, and the strength was just not there. Stopped at 275x4 because I didn't feel like getting more pissed off, lol. DB flyes were pretty good. Hit 15 reps with the 16's, I am pretty sure that's a PR.

Arnold presses were done seated, and they were pretty intense. I really like Arnold presses they definitely do a good job at beating the hell out of my shoulders. I feel them in my side delts a bit more than I do regular seated DB presses. Dropset on the Nautilus lateral machine was in one word: PAINFUL. Very, very, very intense. Side delts were on f*cking fire. Pumped as hell though, and looked damn good in the mirror. 

Skullcrusher strength wasn't all that great today. But I wasn't let down because I did a lot of pressing beforehand, so no big deal. 115 felt extremely heavy, oh well. Triceps were extremely extremely pumped today, especially after the dropset on pressdowns. That dropset too was friggin' intense. 

Skipped S1+ yesterday, I am not sure why. Stupid move, I think. Whatever. 

Started it back up again this morning. Looked unusually lean this morning considering how bad my diet was all yesterday. I think that this S1+ is really starting to kick in. Today at the gym even though my strength was honestly nothing spectacular my pumps were more intense than they have EVER been. My triceps felt like they were going to friggin' explode.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

Pick one accessory lift per session, and go heavier weights/less reps. You will be happy with the results, I promise.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

SF- Can you clarify, please? I really not sure what you mean, sorry.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

Like today, when you finished with your flat press. Pick one of the exercises you did afterwards and go super heavy for sets of singles, double or triples. Like 8-10 sets. You've seen me do something similar in my journal, I'm sure.

I think you'll be surprised at how they make the rest of your workout feel lighter, and even allow you some extra reps with the heavier sets.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm liking what I'm reading. I think this time around you're gonna stay with it. I'm gonna be making sure of it, I swear to god delaware isnt much of a drive if I really need to swing by and drop 240 on your ass  . Once you start feelin better with the anti-bio's itll make a big difference.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

SF- Okay, okay. I see what you're saying now. Thanks for bringing this to my attention man, I appreciate it. I almost forgot about that style of sets/reps. So maybe something along these lines for my next push session: 

Chest Compound Lift: pyramid up then down
Chest Accessory Lift: 6-10 sets of 1-4 reps 
Shoulder Compound Lift: pyramid up then down
Shoulder Accessory Lift: 6-10 sets of 1-4 reps
Triceps Accessory Lift: 2-4 sets of 8-12 reps
Triceps Accessory Lift: 6-10 sets of 1-4 reps 

Something along these lines SF? Thanks. 

GRIFF- Yeah I know man, LOL. Yeah I really think that the antibiotics are going to make a big difference. Hopefully at least, we'll see what happens. So far I am not really noticing all that much of a difference. But its only been a few hours since the first dosage. This journal is gonna stick around, trust me.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

> Something along these lines SF?



Close. Only do one lift with that scheme. So more like this:

Chest Compound Lift: pyramid up then down
Chest Accessory Lift: 6-10 sets of 1-3 reps
Shoulder Compound Lift: normal
Shoulder Accessory Lift: normal
Triceps Accessory Lift: normal
Triceps Accessory Lift: normal

And you can mix it up. You could do a shoulder lift 2nd using the low rep scheme, or even a tricep lift, and then throw the secondary chest lift in later in the workout.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

SF- Wow, only one lift per workout with that scheme? Any reason? Just because its taxing on your CNS or what? So maybe one week do my chest accessory lift with the low rep/high set scheme, and the following week do a shoulder in that style, and then the following week my triceps exercise in that style?

BTW, shouldn't the exercise with the low rep scheme generally be a compound lift? I can't imagine doing 8 sets of 2 on DB flyes.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

It's a CNS thing. Your brain will go into "WHAT THE HELL IS HE DOING???" mode. When you start your thid set (especially when you've done something like a shoulder press or skulls 2nd) the weight won't seem like as much. Your brain will be in panic mode and then recognize you've loaded a bar normally (aka, with weights you normally use) and you'll have a small burst of energy to burn out extra reps with.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

SF- Okay man, I think I understand what you're saying. I am pretty sure at least, lol. This is definitely an interesting principle that I am going to have a good time working into my training, again, thanks for bringing it to my attention. For my legs session tomorrow how does something like this look: 

Box Squats/Hack Squats: normal (pyramid up then down)
SLDL: 8 sets of 2 
Leg Extensions: normal
Lying Leg Curls: normal
Calf Raises: normal 

And maybe the following leg session:

Deadlifts: normal
Box Squats: 10 sets of 1 
Hyperextensions: normal
Leg Presses: normal
Calf Raises: normal

Something along those lines?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

That's EXACTLY what I'm talking about.

And from a hypertrophy standpoint, by fooling your CNS, you'll be able to get those extra reps which means you'll have extra time without sacrificing tension. Something like we discussed via MSN last week. 


p.s. can you tell I've been deep into Supertraining lately?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

SF- Okay, great, I am glad that I am not confused, lol. I really hope that this principle does good things from a hypertrophy standpoint. It's funny because I have never seen ANYONE except for you that trains this way at all. I can completely see what you're saying though about having extra time without sacrificing tension. And yeah, looks like you have been doing you're reading in Supertraining.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

dang you boy's are taking this far beyond anything I wanna get into (training wise).  

Great workout today Mike! hope you get feeling better too, Im sure laying off the late nights and booze will help in getting the immune system up


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

There should be an IronMagazineForums Convention where we can all workout together and exchange ideas. We could vendors to spondor it and pick up some cheap supps at the same time. 

Ironically, lots of people train with similar methods as I'm describing, they're just not as famous. World class Olympic lifters, world class sprinters, elite level powerlifters, etc.

And much to m delight, and yours as well I'm sure, the vast majority of the new elite pwerlifters and Oly lifters have got physiques to die for.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

My typing is atrocious today


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Jen- Yeah I had a good workout today overall. I honestly was a bit dissapointed in how weak my bench strength felt, but whatever. My triceps were still stiff, rotator cuffs a little on the sore side, etc. But yeah cutting back the alcohol will definitely help the whole situation out I think, lol. 

SF- Yeah that would be interesting. I honestly don't have any kind of ideas though that have worked for me that are anything strange or different. Maybe binging weekly and changing my training program weekly, lol. That's interesting though that more people than I would have guessed train in that matter. I have never seen anyone my gym, or any gym that I have ever trained in for that matter, train with extremely low reps. Even the powerlifters at my gym do high reps on all their accessory lifts. Any other ideas that I should know about SF?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> There should be an IronMagazineForums Convention where we can all workout together and exchange ideas. We could vendors to spondor it and pick up some cheap supps at the same time.
> 
> Ironically, lots of people train with similar methods as I'm describing, they're just not as famous. World class Olympic lifters, world class sprinters, elite level powerlifters, etc.
> ...



You're famous?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

I WANT to be famous. 

I have oodles of ideas, Mike, but we can worry about those later.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

Monolith- LOL, that's what I thought at first too.

SF- Feel free to share them man, I am always looking for that extra edge. Anytime you read something applicable in Supertraining feel free to post it here in my journal. This low rep/high set thing is something that I consider an edge, considering the fact that NO ONE I know does it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

I posted a small bit in the Training forum on a way to cheat your CNS into getting a new PR on bench. But that's more of a "when I'm stuck in a rut" type of technique.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> I posted a small bit in the Training forum on a way to cheat your CNS into getting a new PR on bench. But that's more of a "when I'm stuck in a rut" type of technique.



You gettin all this stuff from Supertraining, or just experience?  I'm gonna have to start trying some of it. 

Oh and btw Mon, i would kill to press 275lbx4, dont be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 12, 2004)

A bit of both Mono. I'll read something in Supertraining, and then an idea will hit about how to apply it, and I'll try. Sometimes I just pass the idea on to someone (my brother, forum friends, etc.) and they usually come back with good reviews.

I'm hoping to maybe post mini-articles in the Training forum every week or so.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

SF- Thanks for the ideas as usual man. Yeah I definitely think that posting articles in the training forum would be a great idea. Read Supertraining and then in English you can explain it to all of us, lol. I have a copy of the book but I honestly have absolutely no clue how to apply all of the knowledge that's in the book. Oh well. 

Monolith- I am pretty sure that he reads things in Supertraining and applies them to his training. But I could be wrong.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

New journal already damn LOL!

Ok, here is some criticism...  If you are going to be using PH's or PS's you NEED to stop fucking drinking!  You want to drink your gains down the toilet?  I know you already said you need to get serious, but saying something, and actually doing it are 2 totally different things.  I hope you make a sound decision...


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 12, 2004)

PreMier- I know exactly what you're saying man, thanks for chiming in. I completely agree. I currently have about 3 weeks or so left of S1+, which is 1-test and 4-AD. So hopefully my gains will continue to be pretty good. So far I have no complaints. Every single workout on S1+ has been excellent. Not a bad workout yet, which is definitely a good thing. Alcohol though I really need to stay away from, that's definitely important. Thanks for the post.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

No problem bro.  I am here to support   I know its hard, but its something you have to do.  At the very most, drink a day on the weekend.  Im sure you'll catch shit from your friends, but just tell them to look at you, and then look at themselves. haha


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

PreMier- Yeah I am definitely going to try and do that. Maybe drink one night a week. I would honestly like to drink even less than that, but whatever. Yeah I do that man trust me, I always joke around with my friends about them being skinny or fat, and not muscular, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Tuesday, 4-13-2004 

Diet: 
- breaded chicken fingers, apple
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 ham & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- 1/2 Metrx bar, Pure Protein bar, mixed fruit
- breaded chicken fingers
- MRP + 1% milk 
- tuna + mayo 

Breakfast today was pretty bad. Nothing in the house so I made these frozen breaded chicken breast things. Came out to 400 calories, 32g protein, 20g carbs, 18g fat. Not THAT bad if you ask me. 

Overall today I ended up taking in lets see, right around 3,500-3,600 calories today I think. Something along those lines. 

Sleep: 8.5 hours.

Weight: 222 lbs. 

Weight has been steady above 220 lately, I am not sure if this is a good or bad thing. 

*Legs*

*Leg Presses* 
770x12, 860x10, 950x8, *1040x6!*, 770x12

*SLDL* 
405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 405x2 

*Seated Calf Raises*
180x25, 180x25, 270x15, 270x15, 180x50

Overall workout was absolutely awesome. Little dissapointed in my physical shape though today, but whatever. Started off with leg presses, holy f*ck were those sets intense. Worked all the way up to a 1/2 ton for 6. And damn my quads were completely drained after all 5 sets. I mean completely. They had absolutely nothing left. 

Then I moved onto SLDL, using the low-rep/high-set technique that SF was talking about. WOW, I probably spent 25-30 minutes just on these 8 sets of doubles with 405. Extremely intense, completely exhausting, drained my entire friggin' body. I am just not used to high sets and low reps, with very heavy weight. Basically all those sets were one huge PR, but oh well. Wore a belt, which I think help put more strain on my hamstrings which was good. Even the first set I was just thinking, F*CK, 7 more of these? LOL. 

I was planning on doing some leg extensions after the SLDL but I was just too friggin' drained. Moved onto some seated calf raises. Nothing exciting there at all. Whatever. Overall workout like I said was good, but I couldn't get over how bad the low-rep/high-sets killed my energy. Since I am going to continue doing these I am really going to have to adjust the volume of the rest of the workout.

S1+ everything is going pretty well I guess, weight is up a few pounds which is good. But honestly, my abs are not looking all that great today. Midsection really honestly feels very soft. I am sure what I think. Need to continue cleaning up my diet. I really don't think that little things such as grilled chicken vs. breaded chicken make THAT much of a difference, but then again that's extremely controversial. Need to keep my water intake up today, as well.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

The reviews on S1+ said to give it 2 weeks before looking for noticable effects.

The SLDL looks solid. I'd like to see you follow that kind of rep work with more lifts that utilize the same muscle groups, but I understand the feeling. Especially on a legs day, going heavy is 100 times more exhausting.


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Mon - I take Saturdays to drink, like a day off really. I even get a treat if I want it (althought drinking is a treat now ). It's hard....but worth it!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

nice leg presses!!!!!!!!!  those must have felt good! 
the SL deads look great too.  

drink up lotsa water today!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 13, 2004)

damn man that looks awesome,  Keep up the good work, i'll be following along

And STAY AWAY FROM THE BOOZE


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

Workout looks really good, nice job on the leg presses 1040 for 6 is beast. Have you been doing anything for your abs? I dont recall anything really specific in your journal(s). Despite not being as lean as you'd like you really dont have a ton of BF, so if your abs dont feel hard it could be something to do with lack of stimulation??? As far as grilled vs. breaded, theres not a huge difference, but its the principal of it, why have the extra fat/carbs/cals from the breaded chicken when grilled is fine?  Wouldnt worry about it much though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

SF- Yeah man, I completely understand what you're saying about legs being much more exhausting than regular upper body training. I mean there is absolutely no comparison, for me at least. When you say this, what do you mean:



> I'd like to see you follow that kind of rep work with more lifts that utilize the same muscle groups, but I understand the feeling.


I kind of lost you there, sorry man. I really think that I am just going to have to adjust the rest of my volume in my workout, that's all. For example for my pull session tomorrow maybe something along these lines: 

Support Rows: normal (pyramid up, down)
CG Cable Pulldowns: low-rep/high-set
DB Shrugs: normal
Curls: normal

Something along these lines maybe? 

Cate- Yeah I definitely know exactly what you're saying. I should really pick a day of the week that I am going to drink on. But I don't like the idea of taking a day off, just because I'll let my diet go completely as well. Thanks for the advice. 

Jen- Thanks for the support, appreciate it. Yeah the leg presses killed me, and so did the SLDL, holy sh*t. 

X Ring- Haha, thanks for the post man. Yeah I am going to try hard to stay away from the booze. We'll see what happens. 

GRIFF- I am going to be hitting my abs now on my 4th day, when I do long distance cardio. I know that long distance cardio sounds like a strange idea but honestly, my endurance blows, and it's just something I have always wanted to improve. Plus I really like the idea of being in overall great shape, endurance, strength, etc. Why have the extra fat/carbs with breaded? LOL, because breaded chicken tastes 1000x better than grilled IMO.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 13, 2004)

405 SLDL's...  

Those leg presses are damn impressive too.

What do your quads measure?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

> I'd like to see you follow that kind of rep work with more lifts that utilize the same muscle groups, but I understand the feeling.



Like following SLDL with Hamstring Curls or even Hypers. This is where you'll really notice the CNS trickery coming into play, despite how exhausted you feel.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Monolith- Thanks for the support man! I am honestly not sure at all what my quads measure. I used to have a measuring tape that I could track my progress on, but I am not sure what happened to it, sorry. I am thinking maybe 26-28" but I really am not sure. 

SF- Oh okay I see what you're saying now. So maybe tomorrow for back something like this would be more efficient: 

Support Rows: normal
CG Pulldowns: low-rep/high-set 
Cable Rows: normal 

Is that more along the lines of what you're talking about? Placing the low-rep/high-set exercise in the middle of my accessory work?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's how I'd do it.

Support Rows: normal (pyramid up, down)
CG Cable Pulldowns: low-rep/high-set
*Cable Rows: normal*
DB Shrugs: normal
Curls: normal

After thrashing your back with the pulldowns, your lats will get GREAT work following that up with the cable rows. And similar to what I mentioned yesterday, the weight should feel lighter than usual for the rows after the low/heavy pulldowns.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha, I hear ya buddy, but at this point I've learned to follow the motto. "If it tastes good, spit it right out, ASAP!"


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

SF- Okay, that's what I will try then. For some reason I feel like after the low-rep/high-set rep scheme I am going to be friggin' exhausted. But we'll see what happens. I am going to try and employ this principle though completely. Do a regular normal rep scheme with an exercise, then the high-set/low-rep with an exercise, and then finish up with a normal rep scheme with a final exercise. For my next push workout maybe something like this: 

Flat BB Bench: normal
Incline DB Presses: 10 sets of 1 
Flat DB Flyes: normal 

Or maybe 6 sets of 3, or 8 sets of 2. Something along those lines. Like you said a total of 18-24 reps. 

GRIFF- Exactly. That's exactly how I feel, lol. If it doesn't taste good, it's not coming near me.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looking good- and I'm sure your abs are looking fine too!  

About the drinking, I feel ya there.  I *try* to just have a few drinks on Fridays, but a few turn into a few more and Friday turns into Saturday and so on.  But, I don't drink at all through the week so that's all good.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

Andrea- Eh, my abs are looking okay I guess. I can always see my abs no problem it's just a question of how soft they feel, etc. Yeah I am going to try and really take it easy on the drinking for the next few weeks. At least until I finish up my PH cycle, because I really want to make the most of it, it being my first one and all. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 13, 2004)

I just noticed in the members pics forum you posted a video at the end of January, deadlifting 605 and people wanted to say the form was bad.

OK, here's the deal. Find ANYONE who pulls sumo and DOESN'T pull it stiff-legged.

Secondly, the thing to keep in mind with deads is that you want to push hips forward and pull back.

All said, I wouldn't sweat the form, plenty of elite PL'ers use the same.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

SF- Damn, did I get a ton of sh*t for my deadlift form, lol.  Even though I knew it was coming from people who were obviously inexperienced with deadlifts it still really pissed me off that everyone tried to say that my form sucked, etc. Yeah everyone at my gym who I see pull sumo always have their hips come up first, I think its just a natural movement that happens that way. Even when I try and concentrate on NOT letting my hips come up first they always do anyway. Thanks for chiming in though, man, appreciate it.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 14, 2004)

I havent seen the video but being a guy who enjoys deadlifts i know that if you are only 220ish and you pulled 600+ and you arent broken in half that you are alright.  Obviously you wanna keep enough good form so you dont get injured though


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

X Ring- Thanks man, lol, and no I am not broken in half.  Here is the link to a few of my training videos. Some dips, and then a few deadlift videos. A few d*cks on this site decided to give me a bunch of sh*t about my form, it was ridiculous. Like SF said, most Elite powerlifters deadlift with the exact same form. Here is the link: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/temp/Monstar/

Thanks for the post man.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

*fat loss*

OK, here's the short version.

Testosterone is transported through your body via fat cells. The more muscles you want to have, the more testosterone you have to be able to transport. This means that if you want bigger muscles, you need more fat. Everytime your muscle mass increases, so must your amount of bodyfat . If you want to drop fat, plan to drop muscle.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

SF- Okay, I can completely understand what your saying. But if you look at the reviews for S1+, most of them report body recomposition. That's why I kind of had my hopes up about tightening up some while still gaining an appreciable amount of size/strength. But I definitely cannot see myself losing any size, at least not in the near future. But we'll see what happens. I really need to see how this S1+ cycle turns out, and just decide what I want to do from there.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 14, 2004)

keep us updated on that S1+, it is something i am looking to run in july after this tp pt I am doing

Of course it would still have to be legal at that time for me to do it so who knows


----------



## Arith (Apr 14, 2004)

Howdy Monstar, wondered where you went.  I started up a log here too, hope to get more feedback then i was getting on DF. Glad to see things are going well 4 u.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

X Ring- Oh I am definitely going to keep everyone updated my S1+ man, no questions asked. Most of the time my last paragraph or so in each journal entry I talk about the S1+ and how I feel about it, etc. Just basically ramblings about what I am noticing, etc. I am really hoping that prohoromones are still legal this summer, damn. If I make good gains on this S1+ I would love to do another S1+ cycle. I mean if you look at the reviews it seems to completely dominate in the PH category. Even more than 1-AD, M1T, etc. 

Arith- Nice to see you over here at IM man!  Definitely a smart move if you ask me, I think you'll like it much more over here. I am definitely going to be checking out your journal man. And IM in general is a much more active forum, so you'll definitely be seeing a lot more responses.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Wednesday, 4-14-2004 

Diet: 
- ham & cheese omlette, whole-wheat toast, apple
- MRP + whey protein + 1% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- tuna + mayo
- breaded chicken fingers, bruschetta, 2 dinner rolls, garden salad, grilled chicken + vegetables + pasta 
- Detour bar, Balance Gold bar, fruit popsicle 
- whey protein + 1% milk 

Good amount of calories today, probably around 4,500 or so. Pretty good amount of protein as well. Right around 300g today. 

Sleep: 8.5 hours. Then another 45 minute nap before my workout. 

Weight: 220 lbs. Damnit, a bit light today. Going to increase my calories today because my friggin' workout was a LOT of volume. I was drenched in sweat afterwards. 

*Pull* 

*Support Rows* 
120x12, 165x10, 210x8, 255x8, 280x4, 190x15

*CG Cable Pulldowns* 
245x1, 245x1, 245x1, 245x1, 245x1, 245x1, 245x1, 245x1, 245x1, 245x1

*CG Cable Rows* 
185x12, 215x10, 245x9

*DB Shrugs*
100x10, 100x10, 100x10

*Standing BB Curls*
85x12, 105x10, 135x4

*Hammer Curls*
Dropset: 50x7, 40x7, 30x7, 20x7

Really really good workout today. Lasted just a bit over an hour. And damn, it was completely exhausting. I really really need to work on my endurance I guess it is. Because I am starting to really get wiped out as I increase my volume some. Oh well. Started off with chest-supported rows, definitely some good sets there today. Worked up to 280 for 4. My lats were honestly not at their peak. I am guessing because of the 8 sets of SLDL yesterday. My upper back was a little tight, oh well. 

Moved onto CG pulldowns, OUCH. 10 sets of 1 is definitely intense. Even though it was just one single rep it was honestly a great rep on each set, lol. Perfect form, very slow negative, etc. I actually like this training principle a lot when I am not doing legs, lol. Moved onto CG cable rows which were very intense. All 3 sets were good. Worked up to 245 for 9, all with excellent form. After the rows I hit some DB shrugs, nothing spectacular here, just wanted to stimulate my traps some. 

Damn, by the time I got to BB curls my friggin' biceps/forearms were so damn exhausted it was ridiculous. My forearms especially for some reason were just drained. I am guessing from the shrugs, maybe? BB curl strength was definitely down, oh well. Finished up with a nice dropset in hammer curls, holy sh*t, that was intense. Really good lactic acid buildup. Arms were toast.

Finally getting over this sinus infection, after I am on a damn antibiotic. The S1+ is going pretty well I guess. I am about a week into the stuff and have about 3 weeks left. So I am hoping to really start seeing some serious gains. So far I really havn't noticed all that much. But then again most people don't report anything noticeable until about 10-12 days into the S1+. So far all I can say is that I havn't had a bad workout yet. Intensity has been better than ever, and I really mean better than ever. I am getting so intense during my sets now it's such a great feeling. I have been getting into the "zone" much more often in my workouts.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

How did the rows feel after your 10 sets of 1?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

SF- Light, of course. I usually don't go above 215 on pulldowns, and even 215 is a lot on the machine I use. So 245 felt like a godd*mn ton, trust me. But the rows did feel unusually light. And I was surprised because my back was so damn exhausted. After the chest-supported rows and the heavy pulldowns. I am loving this way of training, except for legs!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

Legs will adjust, of course. 

Glad to hear it's working out for you though.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Babe, I am here!  Your workouts are looking great!  See ya


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> A few d*cks on this site decided to give me a bunch of sh*t about my form, it was ridiculous.



Just because I questioned your form means I am a dick? ok.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

I also gave you props, strong as hell for sure.  But I see no point in arguing this, so im out.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 14, 2004)

You have me beat on barbell curls.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

SF- Thanks man, yeah it definitely is going to work out very well for me I think. After a few weeks of this I am going to consider the CAT principle, and maybe apply that. And I can't wait for my legs to adjust! 

Anna- Nice to see that you made it over here!  This is a great forum I really think that you'll fit right in here. You should seriously consider starting your journal here... 

PreMier- I didn't realize you were one of the people who was giving my sh*t about my form. No hard feelings man, I was just a bit offended that's all. It's all good man, I am not worried about it anymore. 

Mudge- No way man. Don't use today as a gauge of my BB curl strength either, they were very weak today. I have hit 135 before for 7-8. Thanks for the post though, man.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> I have hit 135 before for 7-8.





You sure this is your first cycle?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

oh face it you will never be happy with any lift. Im convinced!  

Nice workout!! all those pulldowns look fun!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I settled all of the rambling in your deadlift video thread. Quoted Dave Tate preaching your form. And I'm pretty sure nobody is going to try to step to anyone from Westside Barbell.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 14, 2004)

Westside Barbell? hmmph, what a bunch of pansies, I'd step to all of em given the chance, just close the door and let me fight my way outa there, I mean they arent actually strong are they???

Great workout MonStar, lookin real good, ever consider doing shrugs with a barbell? maybe adding some weight in there? seems like you've been on the 100's for awhile, dont neglect those traps baby! they make a nice pillow during squats


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 14, 2004)

Monolith- LOL, yeah man, I am positive. Thanks, though. I would really love to hit 135 for 10 in BB curls to be honest. That might be my goal for the end of this S1+ cycle. 

Jen- Yeah, workout was definitely really good. Absolutely exhausting, of course, but an awesome overall workout. The 10 sets of pulldowns were great! Thanks for the support. 

SF- Thanks man, I'll definitely check it out. No one here will touch a word that Dave Tate says, if they do they're just stupid. The guy knows his sh*t backwards and forwards. But again man, I appreciate it. I got so much sh*t for my deadlift form it was ridiculous. Was so damn frustrating. 

GRIFF- LOL, I am assuming that you're being sarcastic about Dave Tate and the guys from Westside. Yeah, I have considered doing shrugs with a barbell, but honestly I absolutely love DB shrugs. I might give them a shot in the near future. My grip is always a problem though with the barbell, but we'll see. Yeah funny thing is I never really trained my traps directly until a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 14, 2004)

Seriously its a great curl. The strange thing is I always had strong biceps, in high school I was doing 110 for reps without too much strain, and yet today I might do 125 for 7 or thereabouts and thats a good day for me. Maybe I have been too easy on the biceps (I am often low sets for them). I need to start doing straight bar curls again.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 15, 2004)

haha Monstar, totally kidding about those guys, they are beasts. I use straps when I do the BB shrugs, its the only thing I'll use straps on just because I think it really helps the form when you arent pulling it up with your forearms as much. You can really load the weight on that way and crank the shit out of them.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Mudge- Yeah see for me my biceps have never been anything all that special. I mean they have always been okay I guess. 125 for 7 though is really good, that's for sure. Yeah I would concentrate a bit more on BB curls and focus on keeping them extremely intense, etc. Your strength will come up. 

GRIFF- Eh, I don't like p*ssy straps for anything, personally, lol. Chalk is about all that I use and I think its great. I really like using chalk it helps your grip out, but still allows you hold the weight yourself. With straps you don't really get a feel of the weight. IMO, if you can't hold the weight yourself with your own grip strength, it's too heavy for you.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 15, 2004)

I use straps for everything, bench, bicep curls, rows? forget about it, all of it, my grip is so weak i can barely hold a pencil, but hey thats ok.....

haha j/k I tend to agree, if you cant hold it, you cant lift it. Try tellin that to a couple guys ad DF who swear doing deads with straps is more beneficial.....


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

I actually do worse with straps on deads or rows (machine or bar).  I will only use them for shrugs and some db rows.  I feel that if i dont use them I can't hit the targeted muscle as well and my grip is the limiting factor.  I just cant hang onto 455 for 12-15 reps shrugs, but my form otherwise is good


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

GRIFF- If you use straps for bench then we need to have a serious talk bro, lol. Yeah I don't even want to think about DF, or what anyone on that site has to say. That's always how I have felt though---about training with straps. 

X Ring- I agree man. I absolutely hate lifting straps. Chalk is about all that I use. And I occasionally will use a belt during heavy squats or deadlifts. Shrugs I would rather go a bit lighter and focus more on contracting my traps than go heavier and shorten my ROM, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Thursday, 4-15-2004

Diet:
- whey protein + 1% milk, whole-wheat toast
- breaded chicken strips 
- whole-wheat tuna & mayo sandwich, apple
- whey protein + 1% milk, 1/2 peanut butter sandwich, apple
- 6" turkey & cheese sub 
- MRP + 2% milk 

Good amount of food today. Protein intake was definitely good, with 3 protein shakes, lol. Right around 300g again. I might even eat some more breaded chicken before actually going to bed. Ended up taking in around 3,700 calories today.  

Sleep: 8.5 hours.

Weight: 218 lbs. Dropped a few pounds. I am not going to really think much of this because honestly, it was before I ate anything today, etc. I ate a lot yesterday and there is no way that I am losing weight taking in 4K+ calories a day... I don't think!

*Cardio/Abs*

20 minutes interval training on the treadmill, first thing this morning (actually afternoon, lol) before eating anything---alternated one minute of 4.0 MPH with one minute of 8.0-8.2 MPH. This was completely exhausting. Worked up a hell of a sweat, etc. Felt great, though. All I had before this was some coffee, ephedrine, and usnic acid. 

*Nautilus Crunches* 
160x15, 180x12, 200x10
Dropset: 190x8, 160x8, 130x8, 100x8

Good sets today of crunches! Really hit my midsection hard. Dropset was definitely intense. Looking forward to getting back into heavy training though tomorrow. 

Decided to snap a few progress pics today. I am about a week into S1+, so it's really hard to see anything at this point. But hey, what the hell? Going to attach the pic in a post after this one.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Progress pics today. 

I am currently one week into S1+. The progress pic from when I started S1+ can be found in my other journal. Now I am roughly 1 week into the cycle. I have 3 weeks left, and I am hoping to see some nice strength gains, etc. So far I think that it's really hard to see much of anything. My weight is about the same. A tad light today, actually.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

looking great Mike!!   dont ever argue with me and your back again.. LOL open you eyes mister! 

woo good to see you did the intervals!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice, very very nice!!!!!!!! <wiping drool off of chin>


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

looking damn good man, keep up the work


----------



## Monolith (Apr 15, 2004)

Lookin good, Mon.

But whats with the blacked out face?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 15, 2004)

Solid.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Jen- Thanks so much! Really appreciate the kind words. I always want to add a lot more size to my back. Even though I can see progress now from a while back, I still would like to see my back grow even more. I am not sure why it's one of those bodyparts that IMO is never developed enough. Yeah, the interval training was friggin' exhausting. But I am glad that I sucked it up and did it as well.

Andrea- LOL, thanks so much.  

X Ring- Thanks a lot man, appreciate it. I am gonna' definitely keep it up. I really like the way things are going to far with this push/legs/pull/cardio split---I just need to hang in there and keep it interesting so I am not tempted to change it, etc. Thanks again, bro. 

Monolith- Thank a lot. The blacked out face is because of the retarded faces that I end up making in my progress pics, lol.  

I end up trying to keep my abs tight and use the same exact pose that I use in all my progress pics, etc. 

SF- Thanks, bro.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Tuesday, 4-13-2004
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

Mike,
How many bottles of S1+ do you have for this cycle?? I bought two bottles just hope it will be enough.
Thanks!!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 16, 2004)

Lookin' real good buddy, haha to block out the faces you were makin haha I love it, it didnt look _thaaaat_ ridiculous  . For everyone else, I want you to all notice the Hillary Duff poster hanging over mikes bed, its right over his shoulder you can see her face on the back double bi, haha check it out. Great taste Mikey! but isnt she a little young.....Oh and let me guess, thats your "brothers" room.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

Mike,

*405 !!!!!!*  Sheesh... I don't even know what that looks like. 

good job !


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

I dont see hilary duff, but she is cute no doubt

monstar why u always look so serious in ur pics! smile hon!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I dont see hilary duff, but she is cute no doubt
> 
> monstar why u always look so serious in ur pics! smile hon!



You better be smiling in your AVI then GBC!!!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 16, 2004)

haha, dont let him off the hook! she's right there staring you in the face! back double bi, over his left bicep right in that little window there! she's winking!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by GRIFF *_
> haha, dont let him off the hook! she's right there staring you in the face! back double bi, over his left bicep right in that little window there! she's winking!



LOL, youre right!

Now we know why his face is _really_ blacked out... he doesnt want the police to find him.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

OMG you're right Griff!! LOL. That is funnier than hell. She is looking right at him smiling!! Just messing with you Mike.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm Trying- Hey man, I took about a minute and a half or maybe even 2 minutes between sets with 405x2. Each set was absolutely exhausting so I really didn't have much of a choice. I would have liked to keep my rest periods shorter, but oh well. And about the S1+, you'll be fine 2 bottles man. That's what I bought. Two bottles of S1+ and two bottles of 6-OXO for after the cycle. So far I am about 8-9 days into the cycle, and things are going pretty well. I am expecting to really start noticing things the next few days though. If you look at the reviews most people reported that around day 10-12 they really started to notice a difference. So we'll see what happens. I'll keep all my results/thoughts here in my journal.

GRIFF- LOL, I knew you had to point out that stupid Hillary Duff poster didn't you? Honestly, lol, it was in my brother's room and then someone decided to hang it in my room, don't ask me why. Oh well. But to answer your question, yeah, she's definitely a little young!  

gwcaton- Thanks bro, appreciate the support. You'll see 405 in no time. 

greekblondechic- I know I always look serious, it's just a habit for some reason. I will only post a pic of me smiling if I am actually laughing, not making some ridiculous fake smile. 

Monolith- Okay, now that's friggin' hysterical, LOL.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 16, 2004)

Friday, 4-16-2004

Diet: 
- whey protein + 2% milk, whole-wheat toast, apple
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 ham & cheese sandwich, 1/2 grilled chicken salad sandwich
- honey BBQ grilled chicken sandwich, mixed vegetables 
- mixed nuts
- whey protein + 1% milk 
- 1/2 tuna sandwich

Diet was pretty good today. I am not sure if I am finished eating or not, lol. So far today though, I have taken in roughly 4,000 calories I would say. Something along those lines. Definitely took in a good amount of protein, too. Probably around 275g or so today, which means I am definitely going to throw in another meal. 

Ended up slamming down a full can of tuna lol, make that roughly 300g of protein today.  

BTW, had a few glasses of Merlot tonight, not too much though. 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Weight: 221 lbs. Weight a little better today. So no complaints. 

*Push*

*Incline BB Presses*
135x12, 185x10, 225x7, 275x1, 185x10

*Flat DB Presses* 
110x3, 110x3, 110x3, 110x3, 110x3, 110x3, 110x3, 110x3

*Upright Rows* 
115x12, *145x10!*, 185x4

*DB Lateral Raises*
Dropset: 40x8, 30x8, 20x8, 15x8

*Seated French Presses*
75x12, 95x10, 115x7, 85x14

*Rope Cable Pressdowns* 
Dropset: 160x5, 130x5, 100x5, 70x8, 50x8

Eh, overall workout today I would say is okay. Felt a little bloated, I am not sure why. This was probably the least intense/focused workout that I have had so far on S1+. Honestly, overall, the workout was not bad at all, but I just think it could have been better. Incline presses, my strength was just f*cking awful. I have come to the conclusion that my strength on BB pressing movements is just pathetic, for whatever reason. 

Moved onto high-set/low-rep flat DB pressses. Those 8 sets of 3 were friggin' great. Absolutely no complaints at all there. My final 2 sets with the 110's for 3 reps were literally all the way to failure. My 3rd rep in my 8th set I BARELY completed. So I think I picked a good weight, etc. Moved onto upright rows with a shoulder-width grip, hit my delts/traps hard. Then onto a lateral raise dropset, definitely intense. 

French presses were pretty good I guess. I hate the bench at my gym because its almost at an angle, closer to an incline rather than just a regular seated bench. Worked up to 115 for 7, I guess that's okay I don't know. Finished up with a rope cable dropset which was VERY intense. Godsmack's "I Stand Alone" came on my MP3 player and I went absolutely insane, lol.

I just realized that I have just 1 journal entry on each page of my journal, LOL. I must be mister popular.


----------



## Arith (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Monstar.  I saw that you do upright rows with a shoulder wide grip, does that hit different muscles then the close grip version?

Good workout!  Doing pushdowns with 160lbs is insane


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 16, 2004)

No, grip doesn't affect what muscles are used. The wider your grip, however, the more emphasis is placed on the front delt, which is generally much stronger than the lateral delt.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

regardless of what you say Mike-those are great lifts. even the incl bb bench!  those db press's are super! hmm I try and imagine pushing them and I just cant!  

was that a db on the french press's or some bar? 

umm how old is Hilary Duff anywho... Im a dud, I dont know much! lol


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

She's 16 Jen.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Mike,

Sorry I didn't ask this before  how long is your cycle going to be??
Thanks!!
Matt


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 16, 2004)

Arith- Hey man, I do upright rows with a shoulder-width grip. That grip hits my lateral delts really well. I have done closer grips in the past, but I honestly prefer a shoulder-width grip. I do upright rows primarily for my delts, not for my traps at all. Pressdowns with 160 are impressive? That's funny you said that because I normally handle the entire stack (200). Thanks for the support though, bro. 

SF- Thanks for chiming in man, appreciate the insight. 

Jen- Eh, my overall strength was pretty bad today. I mean my workouts feel great, and in the mirror I feel like I am making progress. But my strength has just been upsetting lately. Oh well. Thanks for the support though, Jen. My flat DB presses were pretty good, though. The French presses were done with a CG on a cambered-bar. I honestly could/should have used DB's though because I wasn't crazy about them with the cambered-bar. 

Andrea- Thanks, and just for the reecord I have absolutely no interest in her at all, lol. 

I'm Trying- I am doing 4 weeks of S1+, followed by I believe 4 weeks of 6-OXO. And then maybe another PH cycle, depending on how this one goes.


----------



## Arith (Apr 16, 2004)

Well Mike, theyre impressive considering i do them with 100


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

Arith- Thanks man, appreciate the support.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

Saturday, 4-17-2004

Diet: 
- whey protein + 1% milk, whole-wheat toast, apple
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- hamburger 
- pint of chicken fried rice
- apple
- Lean Body bar, Lean Protein bites 
- 4" tuna sub 
- whey protein + 1% milk 

Wow, definitely a lotta' calories today. The hamburger and then the chicken fried rice were loaded with fat, lol. Oh well. At least I am in the middle of a PH cycle. 

Ended up taking in roughly 4,400 calories today overall. And right around 310g of protein or so today. 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. Interrupted though, f*ck. Woke up out of nowhere for some reason, godd*mnit. 

Weight: 219 lbs. Eh, down a tad, not sure why, oh well. I am starting to think along the lines of recomposition more than straight weight gain. 

*Legs*

*Conventional Deadlifts*
135x12, 225x6, 315x3, 405x2, 495x1, *555x2!*

*Leg Presses*
1110x2, 1110x2, 1110x2, 1110x2, 1110x2, 1110x2, 1110x2, 1110x2

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
190x15, 220x12, 250x10
Dropset: 250x8, 210x6, 170x6, 140x6

*Seated Calf Raises* 
CAT: 250x32, 250x20, 250x18, 250x15, 250x15

Overall workout today was GREAT.  Hit a new PR here today which was absolutely awesome for me. Especially considering I was feeling like f*cking hell. Started off with conventional deadlifts where I felt extremely weak. I mean extremely weak. 405 felt very very heavy, 495 felt like a million pounds. I was either going to shoot for a heavy double or 585 for a single. After 495 I knew that 585 was out of the question. So I decided to go with 555. Pulled it for a single, which was very tough. Lockout felt pretty solid, though, speed off the ground wasn't too bad either. Then took 3-4 seconds to regrip the bar and pulled for the 2nd rep. Just barely locked out in the 2nd rep. Held the bar at lockout for a second or 2. Not bad at all. Wore a belt, by the way. 

BTW, my calculated 1RM for conventional deadlift is 571. Damn I want to hit 585 before the end of this PH cycle! That is one of my little strength goals. 

Leg presses were friggin' intense. More weight than I have handled in a long, long time. Ended up using twenty-two 45's I believe, and two 35's, plus the sled. Really intense sets though. Very controlled reps, etc. Moved onto leg extensions after that which were also pretty damn intense. Dropset there was definitely painful. After leg ext. I decided to use the CAT technique for calf raises. Basically the CAT technique to those of you who are unfamiliar is kinda' similar to a dropset. Basically you pick a weight, and rep it out to failure. I hit 32 reps with 250 lbs. Then you take as little rest as possible, I think I took around 30 seconds or so. And rep out to failure again, where I hit 20 reps. Well you continue doing this until you get to a total of 100 reps. I believe you're supposed to get to 100 in less than 6 sets, but I am sure SF will clear this up.  

S1+ so far is really going well. I am starting to feel the difference I think. Whether this be all in my head or not, it's hard to say. Especially today with how 315, 405, and 495 felt in deadlift. My strength on 555 came out of NOWHERE. But we'll see what happens. I am really concentrating hard on keeping my protein intake up while I am on this PH cycle. Today is day 11, to anyone who is keeping track. So I am nearing the end of my 1st bottle of S1+.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

damn nice deads!  Congrads on the new PR. good to see you still managed them despite the lack of sleep- I didnt sleep well either..must have been the moon! LOL  

that CAT method on calves sounds fun, Ill give it a try next calf workout


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

Holy... 555x2 

But whats with the 615 DL in your sig?  Or was that a diff type of deadlift?

Damn, deadlifts have been confusing the hell out of me lately.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

Damn nice workout bro, lookin real good. Monolith: The dead in his sig was sumo I believe, but he'll clear that up for you.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

Jen- Thanks so much for the support. Yeah I was extremely pleased with my strength today. Definitely didn't expect to hit 555 for a double. I definitely wanted to, but I just didn't think it was going to happen. Guess I am lacking deadlift confidence. Which I really need to work on. When I pulled 615 it was when my deadlift confidence was through the roof. In consecutive weeks I hit 585, 605, and then 615. So by the time I got to 615 I just expected to hit it. Deadlifts are so mental, and so much technique---really makes it different than every other exercise. BTW, that CAT technique is definitely painful, get ready for some sore calves! 

Monolith- Deadlifts are definitely a confusing exercise, lol. There are 2 styles for the most part, sumo and conventional. Then there are also variations of deadlifts, such as rack deadlifts, SLDL, Romanian deadlifts, etc. etc. But 615 I pulled for a single, and that was sumo style. Lately though I have been pulling conventional pretty much exclusively, and I am definitely enjoying it. I am tempted, though, to get back into sumo style---so stay tuned. 

GRIFF- Thanks man, and you're right the 615 in my signature is sumo style.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 17, 2004)

Hmmm... ive never tried sumo.

Does the lift feel a lot different using sumo?  Does it utilize one muscle group more than another?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

hmmm 555 x 2? how close to the ground were the weights at start? was someone helping u lift it? any video footage to prove it??? sorry, but you look a little too scrawny to be doing that...haha punk'd!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

Monolith- Definitely give sumo a try man. Most people, myself included, are stronger pulling sumo style than conventional. Also, you feel sumo style a lot more in your hips, glutes, etc. Rather than just your lower back and hamstrings like you do pulling conventional. 

GRIFF- I had a feeling you were going to comment, lol. But see I can without a doubt provide you with a deadlift video clip, it's absolutely on problem at all. Also, I think most people on this site would agree that my progress pictures 100% backup my lifts. At least IMO they do.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

your nuts you scrawny lil boy! think its time you started drinking CellTech by the gallons then you might grow a lil!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

Well damn, someone should give you some kind of an award or something, maybe even promote you to moderator status! Not sure why you dont think my progress pictures back up my lifts. I dont think providing a video for something as stupid as flys is gonna happen, but if you're questioning 275 on the bench, or 95 db x 6/7 on incline, I will do my best to get that up.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

Jen- LOL, I know I am pretty damn scrawny. I'll definitely start with 6 scoops a day of Cell-Tech and see what happens. According to Muscletech I should probably gain about 20 lbs. in 2 weeks. I am really trying to actually put on some size so you can tell that I workout.  

GRIFF- I am hoping that you're being sarcastic, bro. I am just replying to what you said about my progress pictures not backing up my lifts. I think they correspond 100%. I mean if I had a physique like a fat slob or a thinner person, most would find it hard to believe that I can deadlift 555 for a double, etc. I think that you should be able to provide a video for whatever exercise/set someone questions, but that's just my personal opinion. When NO ONE believed my deadlift strength I had to first post pictures, and then a video to prove it to everyone. Maybe I care too much about people thinking my lifts are legit---but I hate the idea of anyone calling me a liar.


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 17, 2004)

haha you piece of shit, take it down a notch, I was totally being sarcastic there. Obviously you look big enough to pull of anything you say you're doing. I dont have access to a camera that will take a picture of my lifts right now, but tell me what you want to see and I'll do my best to get it on here. So what do you want to see???


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

GRIFF- LOL, like I told you man, I am not at all trying to say that you're bullsh*tting. All I am saying is that some videos would be really really nice just to see what your tehcnique and ROM are like compared to mine. I am hoping that my progress pics are at least on step in proving that my lifts are legit. And currently I have a 605 deadlift video uploaded here on IM, and a dip video also I believe. I am thinking about taking a video clip tomorrow morning of my back workout, we'll see what happens. Depends on how much time that I have. Videos are much more effective in providing evidence that a lift is legit compared to photos, at least IMO. 

Anyway, I am rambling now. But I would like to see your incline DB presses, and your incline DB flyes though, to answer your question. In the future, I am sure you feel the same way, let's try and keep posts about your lifts in your journal and my lifts in my journal.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2004)

People look all kinds of different and you'd be shocked, sometimes the little guys are quite strong. i.e. I about match a 132 pound powerlifter in both bench and deadlift, I dead around 500 and bench around 365, and a guy half my size can do that.

At my height when I was benching 265 most people couldn't even tell I lifted, it wasn't until I put on about 20 pounds at work that people asked me if I worked out.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

Mudge- I completely agree man. I a good friend of mine weighs right around 150 and can bench 315. Crazy bencher, not the strongest guy in the world on the rest of his lifts but on bench he's absolutely insane. I don't doubt that one can be extremely small and move heavy weights. I just think that sometimes in journals and whatnot there can easily be discrepancies about technique, range of motion, etc. A set of rows for example for me might look completely different than a set of rows for someone else. That's hard to believe that people couldn't even tell you lifted though, wow! Based on your pictures in your gallery you seem to have some definite size. I get questioned about working out all the time, it's almost annoying at times.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

you are a mad man when you work out !  Great  job. 

What are CAT style db curls ?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

gwcaton- Thanks man, I appreciate it. Not bad for an early Sunday morning workout huh?  

CAT technique: 



> Basically the CAT technique to those of you who are unfamiliar is kinda' similar to a dropset. Basically you pick a weight, and rep it out to failure. Then you take as little rest as possible, and rep out to failure again. Well you continue in this manner until you get to a total of 100 reps. Aim to get to 100 reps in 6 sets or less.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> gwcaton- Thanks man, I appreciate it. Not bad for an early Sunday morning workout huh?
> 
> CAT technique:



Holy chit Batman !   Your arms would fall off !


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

DAMN I wish that I could do weighted pullups! 75+ lbs is awesome!!!  Way to go!  

great workout despite any food in your system at all! 
hmm Im doing calves tomarrow, so Im going to try that CAT method on those- but the biceps sound fun too!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

u take video clips?? Where's paris hilton when u need her


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

Gary- I am assuming that's your name, lol? Yeah, my arms were about to fall off, trust me. 

Jen- Thanks so much for the support. I was happy with my pullups today I think. I am trying to slowly get back into them. It's tough though with my weight always changing, etc. I did a lot of them with a parallel-grip which I absolutely loved. Definitely give the CAT method a shot Jen, I am curious to see how you like it. 

greekblondechic- LOL. I take video clips of my lifts just to show what kind of technique and ROM I am using, etc. Just so people can get an idea when the see the weights, etc. in my journal. I also use video clips to prove that my lifts are legit, because there are always people who like to doubt.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2004)

With a belt you could definitely go for a record on that dead.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

Mudge- Think so? I guess we'll see in the future. I am going to try hard to get back into sumo style heavy again. We'll see what happens. I really would love to get over 615, I have been stuck there for a long while.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

Sunday, 4-18-2004

Diet: 
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- Metrx bar, Balance Gold bar 
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, pineapple
- whey protein + 1% milk 
- tex-mex egg rolls, grilled chicken club sandwich, mixed drinks
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- grilled chicken soft taco 

Took in a TON of calories today. Got completely wasted on friggin' mixed drinks. Just in food alone I took in around 4,600 calories. Then factoring in my mixed drinks, holy sh*t. I drank a bunch of appletinis, 3 caramel apples, choclate hazelnut, etc. All pretty much vodka mixed drinks. None of them felt like they were too heavy so they couldn't be too extremely high in calories, who knows. This is my half drunk post so I am just rambling on at this point.  

BTW, well over 300g of protein today. 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. Woke up again once, for absolutely no reason at all, damnit. I am starting to think that sleeplessness might be a side effect of S1+ that just hasn't really struck me until now. I usually don't pay much attention to it. 

*Pull*

*T-Bar Rows*
135x12, 205x10, 255x8, 305x8, 255x12

*Pullups*
+75x2, +75x2, +75x2, +75x2, +75x2, +75x2, +75x2, +75x2

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
120x12, 135x10, 150x8, 120x12

*DB Curls*
CAT: 30x28, 30x18, 30x14, 30x14, 30x13, 30x13

Note: This entire workout was done in my basement. So the CG pulldowns is a completely different machine, so please don't try and make comparison's from my previous pull sessions when it comes to CG pulldowns. Everything else though is freeweight, so it's obviously the same. 

HOLY F*CK. 

This was probably one of the toughest workouts that I have had in a while. Absolutely brutal, and completely exhausting. Given I had absolutely no food in my system at all---I was still shocked at how intense and just draining this workout was. Started off with ghetto t-bar rows. Great sets. Beat my midback up, hard. I am so friggin' pissed. I took a GREAT video of 305 for 8. I mean it was intense, perfectly showed my form, my ROM, etc. But it came out pitch black!  

Moved onto pullups. Really good sets here. 8 sets of 2 with three 25's around my waist. Not too shabby I don't think. I took a video clip of one of these sets. I am not sure if anyone cares to see it though. It's from the side so you can't see the plates at all. Alternated my grip on the sets of pullups. Used either a parallel-grip (palms facing) or an underhand grip. Changed it up. Felt much stronger with a parallel-grip, I want to add. 

Moved onto CG pulldowns after the pullups. Damn, my lats were gone. They had nothing left. Felt like such a p*ssy doing pulldowns with 120 etc. when I can handle 170, 185, 200 or more at the gym on that pulldown apparatus. Finished up with CAT style DB curls. Holy f*cking sh*t was that completely intense, and exhausting, and painful. I cannot describe it in any other way. I think I picked an absolutely perfect weight. Because somehow I managed to get to 100 reps in 6 sets---but I was COMPLETELY to failure on I would say 5 out of 6 them. I mean completely to failure, I couldn't have done another rep no matter what. 

---I just decided that if I have time, I am going to head back to the gym tonight to hit my traps.  

Went back to the gym tonight to hit traps real quick. Did some BB shrugs that I won't even mention, because they were pathetic. 

*DB Shrugs*
*100x22!*, 100x12, 100x10, 100x8, 100x8

Nice sets here today. Blasted the hell out of my traps with that first set, holy sh*t. Good pump, and overall sets were very good. 

S1+ is going fairly well I think. Really nearing the end of my first bottle. I am currently on day 12 of my cycle. It's going to come out to about 30 days, give or take. I am still doing 5 sprays 2x per day. Although honestly, it never really comes out to 5 sprays. Because the first spray never really comes out the way that I would like. So I end up putting about 5 1/2 sprays on, lol. I prefer pills, because I can be 100% accurate. But after reading how much effectively PH's are absorbed transdermally, it was no question.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

you are a NUT!!!!!!!!!!!!  going back to the gym just for traps!  

22reps with the 100's must have ached a lil!  

have fun tonite and behave!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Mudge- Think so? I guess we'll see in the future. I am going to try hard to get back into sumo style heavy again. We'll see what happens. I really would love to get over 615, I have been stuck there for a long while.



The very little guys can do 4x bodyweight, but yeah there are not a lot of guys even doing outside of 700 until they start to get heavy. If you can get well into the 7s, especially by age bracket you'd certainly be known.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

Jen- Hey, thanks for the support. I am a little tipsy right now so don't take what I am saying too seriously, lol. But anyway, yeah 22 reps with the 100's was definitely tough, wow. Really beat up my traps. After that my traps were pretty much trashed. Originally I was going to try the CAT method. But after that first set, I was friggin' destroyed. I behaved tonight, drank a bit too much at this restaurant but oh well. Lots of vodka, lol. 

Mudge- Wow, well into the 700's? LOL, I am still trying to get into the 600's man. I just barely got over 600. I wish I was nearing 700 but I honestly am trying to hit 625, 650, and 675 first, lol. Especially 675, which is 7 plates per side.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is my take.

1) A 700lb dead is enough at any level to put your name on the boards. 

2) I will never post a video for the purpose of "proving myself." I lift what I lift. If you can't take my knowledge as backing, that isn't my problem. That said, let's all stop questioning each other.

3) You lifts are EXCELLENT. I only hope that with your own hard work and some of my ideas, you continue to do great things. And I hope my ideas had something to do with it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

SF- Yeah a 700 lbs. deadlift is just completely insane IMO, I mean that's ridiculous. A 600 deadlift IMO is impressive. When I finally hit 675, 7 plates per side, I am going to sh*t my pants, lol. Posting a video though to let others see your form and ROM and technique, etc. IMO is a good idea. Thanks a lot for the kind works man, your ideas definitely help man, trust me on that one. The high-set/low-rep thing alone is something that I absolutely love because like I said I have never seen anyone else do that style. The more unique my training the better, at least I think. 

BTW, damn you and your CAT technique, my biceps are killing me today, lol.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

Well I could show up in a Ronald McDonald suit and bust out 500 reps for everything, that would be unique 

I like the low rep, and really I am relatively high set compared to what HIT guys do but I consider it moderate. Too much volume at high intensity and poundage is an invite to trouble.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

> BTW, damn you and your CAT technique, my biceps are killing me today, lol.



You used CAT for your biceps? Holy madness, batman.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

Mudge- Yeah I can definitely see now how a lot of sets, and a lot of reps can quickly lead to overtraining. Before I couldn't really figure it out. When you look at the total amount of volume it comes out to be very excessive IMO. For example 4 sets of 12 comes out to 48 reps today. 8 sets of 2 or 3 comes out to 16-24 total reps. Even though the load is much heavier, the overall volume is still considerably less. 

SF- Yeah man, lol. Check out yesterday's DB curls. I only used the 30's, but wow, it was probably the hardest sets of my friggin' life, no joke. I am thinking about doing it today for shoulder or maybe triceps, I can't decide.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

Do it on bench. Hit the triceps and shoulders at the same time. 

Of course, you want to structure a day differently when you're using CAT. You should be using the idea on compound lifts, usually yur main lift, and accessory work for the day is whatever you've got energy for. If you get on bench and go for 100 reps in 6-10 sets, your whole body will be so exhausted you'll probly only have enough juice left for a couple sets of pushdowns. But it's a great workout and a hell of a way to increase strength.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

OK, so I referenced Supertraining, because as I mentioned I wasn't sure the 100 reps deal was what "CAT" was. I was right. 

CAT is a system of acceleration training. Basically if the eccentric motion takes 1 second, the concentric must take 5 seconds. If the eccentric is 2 seconds, the concentric is 10 seconds. So in a nutshell, multiply the time it takes to do the "positive" by 5, and that's how many seconds the "negative" should last.

Apparently the 100 reps bit has no special name, it was just a really cool bit in the book.


----------



## Arith (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Mike, those are some insane lifts.  Why all the turkey and cheese sandwiches?  So, now that you have been doing S1+ do you think its worth it?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

One second is pretty short for a negative.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

Did I mix up eccentric and concentric? The one second would be the positive. The negative would be positive times 5.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

SF- Okay man, I think I understand what you're saying now about CAT training. Basically just pick a compound style lift and rep it out until you get to 100 reps. And then after that just regular accessory lift. I wouldn't want to do high-set/low-rep in the same workout, would I? Eh, at this point I am not worried about the actual name. I am going to continue calling it CAT no matter what. Basically because there is no real name for it. Sort of like when we came up with "suspended" bench, etc. I have absolutely no idea where that came from. I remember one day we were like, from here on out suspended bench is from the bottom position, etc., lol. 

BTW, I don't concentrate at all about the positive and negative part of the lift when I am doing my CAT technique, lol. All I am counting in the reps. 

Arith- Eh, all the turkey and cheese sandwiches because I work a hotel and all of the friggin' food in the break room is pretty much nasty. So I end up just eating turkey and cheese sandwiches all day. I pack them with turkey though, and just a little mayo, so they're not too bad at all. Always on wheat bread, too. I am on day 13 today of the S1+, and I honestly still can't say what I think of it at this point. Sorry. The last paragraph of my journal entry is almost always related towards my thoughts of S1+, BTW.

Mudge- Agreed.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

Monday, 4-19-2004

Diet: 
- grilled chicken sandwich, breaded chicken fingers 
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- tuna sandwich, apple
- whey protein + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- Balance Gold bars, 6" turkey & cheese sub 
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- tuna + mayo 

Eh, need MUCH more calories today. It's 8:00 PM now and I have taken in about 2,500 calories. Which is definitely nowhere near the number that I want to be at by the end of the day. Took in about 4,400 calories today, not too bad at all. Took in approximately 360g of protein today.  

Sleep: 7.5 hours. Pretty good, I don't remember waking up. 

Weight: 224.5 lbs.  Happy to be up in weight just a little. Even though it's not really that important it's always nice to be up some on the scale and not feel fat. Could just be water retention, though. 

Just for the record, today was supposed to be a rest day. But after getting up and eating, etc. I didn't at all feel like doing cardio/abs, so I decided to move onto my next training day. 

*Push*

*Flat BB Presses* 
135x12, 185x10, 225x8, 275x2, 305x1, *325x1!* 

*Flat DB Flyes* 
50x12, 60x10, 70x8, *80x7!*, *50x24!*

*Nautilus Overhead Presses* 
100x12, 140x10, 180x8, 220x8
Dropset: 200x10, 160x7, 130x5, 100x9, 50x10 

*DB Lateral Raises* 
30x12, 30x12, 30x12

*Skullcrushers (to neck)* 
175x1, 175x1, 175x1, 175x1, 175x1, 175x1, 175x1, 175x1, 175x1, 175x1

*Cable Pressdowns* 
180x12, 180x12 

Overall workout today was friggin' great. Even though what I previously intended isn't what happened, I still had a good workout. Was going to start off with decline bench, but these guys were just starting in the power rack doing squats, and my damn gym doesn't have an actual decline bench. Anyway, decided to shoot for 325 on bench, and hit a new PR! Only a 5 lbs. PR but I have been stuck at 320 for the longest time.  Touch and go style off chest, no pause at all. Entire concentric felt strong, a bit slow, but strong. 

Moved onto DB flyes, hit a new PR there which was damn good IMO. Worked up to the 80's for 7 reps. Got that deep, deep aching feeling in my pecs after about the 3rd or 4th rep with the 80's. Really beat my pecs up. Then dropped down to the 50's for 24, new PR there as well. Was originally going to use the high-set/low-rep technique for seated DB presses, was planning on doing 10 sets of 1. Well unfortunately after the high-rep flyes, and heavy BB bench, I was friggin' DRAINED. So I decided to go with some Nautilus overhead presses. Worked up to 220 for 8, not bad. Then decided to do a dropset, which f*cked me. 200 for 10 for some reason was pretty much to failure, then 160 I was just f*cking dead, and after that my delts were absolutely gone. 

Triceps, next. Decided to go with high-set/low-rep technique for skullcrushers, but this time I did them to my neck instead of the typical to the forehead. I like them MUCH better to my neck/upper chest, and I can handle a LOT more weight. Hit 10 sets of 1 with 175, not too bad at all. Sets 8, 9, and 10 the single rep barley came up. Finished up with 2 lighter sets of pressdowns. Triceps were f*cked. 

Day 13 of S1+, and I am honestly not really sure what I think at this point. I mean I keep reading the reviews and right around day 10-14 is when people seemed to REALLY notice a night and day type of difference in their workouts, etc. It's so hard for me to say because my training is always intense, and always focused, etc. I am going to keep my weight and strength all that tracked though, just see what happens. Keep calories on the high side, of course. Still doing 5 sprays, 2x per day.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

Great bb presses!! another PR!  good work! 
50/24 on flys is insane! those must have hurt just a lil! 

"dont remember waking up"  

better eat up too!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 19, 2004)

Jen, we are planning an IM meet. We want to get vendors to bring in lifting gear and stuff and maybe even guest speakers. And we're going to get a group of 4-6 people together to lift. Can we count you in when this master plan is finished?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

80lb flys?

and 175lb skullcrushers?!?!?

holy CRAP!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 20, 2004)

Jen- Hey thanks for the support. Yeah the 50's for 24 on DB flyes honestly was painful, lol. I just kept repping away and eventually that's what I ended up with. I remember getting to 15 thinking, should I stop here? And then to 20 thinking the same, lol. Yeah, I definitely ate up, took over 4K calories in yesterday. 

SF- Definitely a good idea, if we could actually get people to take it seriously, etc. 

Monolith- Yeah I am always pretty happy with my strength on DB flyes. I would love to hit the 85's in the next few weeks for some reps. Keep in mind that my skullcrushers are done to my neck/upper chest instead of my forehead. That lets me use a bit more weight than taking them to the top of my head.


----------



## stencil (Apr 20, 2004)

Good stuff as usual, Monstar.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 20, 2004)

stencil- Thanks man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 20, 2004)

Tuesday, 4-20-2004

Diet: 
- whey protein + 2% milk, whole-wheat toast
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- Pure Protein bar, apple
- 1/2 chicken salad sandwich, 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, potato salad 
- Pure Protein bar 
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich, skim milk
- whey protein + 2% milk 

Took in right around 4,500 calories today, around 330g of protein.

Sleep: 7.5 hours. Really not been sleeping all that great for whatever reason. At this point it doesn't bother me, but I would just like to get 8+ hours instead of 7 or 7.5 every single night. Especially since I am not setting an alarm or anything, just waking up out of nowhere. 

Weight: 222 lbs. 

*Legs*

*Hack Squats* 
140x12, 230x10, 320x8, 410x8, *500x8!*, *590x5!* 

*Hyperextensions* 
145x3, 145x3, 145x3, 145x3, 145x3, 145x3

*Nautilus Lying Leg Curls* 
140x12, 160x10, 180x6, 120x15 

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises*
180x10, 180x10, 180x10, 180x10, 180x10, 180x10 

Good workout today. I was going to take a rest day today, but of course I really didn't feel like it. Honestly tomorrow I don't have much of a choice. Because tomorrow I am supposed to train pull and my back is friggin' aching from the last session. So that's not going to work. Biceps are also KILLING me from that damn CAT technique! 

Started off today with hacks. I want to attach a pic of the machine that I use. Because it's a lot different I think than your typical hack squat. This one is made by Streamline, and it's a different movement in a way. Anyway, worked up to 500 for 8, PR, and 590 for 5! 590 for 5 I wore a belt on, and it was extremely intense. Beat the f*ck outta' my legs and lower back. Moved onto high-set/low-rep with hyperextensions. I use a cambered-bar and hold it in the grove of my forearms and biceps---Zercher style. Used 145 for 6 sets of 3. I decided to do one of the following for my high-set/low-rep exercise: 

- 6 sets of 3 
- 8 sets of 2
- 10 sets of 1

This way if I am going with a bit more reps I cut back the sets, etc. I was originally doing 8 sets of 3, but that's just overdoing it, IMO. Anyway after the hypers I moved onto lying leg curls. Beat my hamtrings up pretty good with those sets. Worked up to 180 for 6, not bad at all. Hamstrings, lower back, glutes, etc. were all friggin' DRAINED. Finished up today with some Smith calf raises, nothing too intense. Basically just trying to get my stubborn a*s calves to grow. 

Today is day 14 of S1+, and so far, nothing dramatic has happened. I am a few pounds heavier than when I started, but not much at all. And that could easily be water retention, etc. I am really not sure what to think at this point of the stuff. I have upped my protein intake considerably, so I am thinking that these next 2 weeks should really be impressive. Again, at this point I am not really too sure what I think. I have been eating a lot, getting at least 7 hours sleep a night, etc. So in all honesty I have no reason not to see excellent results. 

Practically all 30 reviews were extremely positive for S1+, and this being my first PH cycle, my results should be outstanding. I hit 325 on bench, but honestly that could be because of increased calories, protein, etc. I mean reading the reviews guys were gaining 30 lbs. on their bench, 50 lbs. on their squat/deadlift, etc. My water intake has been up, etc. In the mirror, honestly, I guess I can see maybe a little gain, but I mean nothing dramatic at all. At least half of the reviews gained 10 lbs. or more which I am not seeing. Maybe I should up my calories a bit, but still, this is starting to get frustrating. 

It's also incredibly hard to say, because when you look in the mirror shirtless 2-3x per day you're obviously not going to notice anything dramatic. I think I just need to take some more progress pictures maybe in a few days or so. Because honestly I am feeling a bit on the lean side today. Which is a great feeling mind you, and if I recomposition is taking place then obviously I wouldn't necessarily gain a lot of weight on the scale, etc. The bottom line is that I am very close to halfway through the cycle, and at this point, I have not noticed anything extreme, at all. Minor side effects would include sleeplessness, a bit of lethargy, increased appetite maybe, libido maybe increased a bit, etc. I am trying to decide if I should up it to 6 sprays 2x per day with my 2nd bottle of S1+, we'll see. 5 sprays = 100mg of 1-test and 150mg of 4-AD, so 6 sprays would be 120mg of 1-test and 180mg of 4-AD. I am going to looking into this, and make my decision shortly. I have a few applications left of the 1st bottle, I believe.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 20, 2004)

Don't give up man. I've always read it takes about week 3 to really see results kick in. Keep on pluggin' bro !!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

hang in there Mike, be patient with the progress-sounds like your making good prog now anyways feeling leaner yet heavier. give it a bit more time!  

Nice hacks too!!!!  crazzieee!! 
see u didnt do the ham presses!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2004)

wtf Mike.

Youre gettin new PR's almost every damn w/o, and youre complaining?  Gimme a break!  

Anyway, its only been 2 weeks... and like youve said yourself, it takes at least 2 weeks for the S1+ to "kick in."  Give it some time.

It could also be that you're already highly trained, and even though its your first cycle, you're a lot closer to your max genetic potential than some of the people who reviewed it @ 1fast.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm Trying- I am not giving up by any means man, I am just a little frustrated that's all. It's just hard to say, to be completely honest. I am going to increase the dosage as well starting today to 7 sprays 2x per day. Which comes out to 140mg of 1-test and 210mg of 4-AD I believe, 2x per day. So that makes my chances a little better. I posted a thread on Avant Labs about my dosage and most agreed that my dosage could use increasing, etc. 

Jen- Yeah hack squats really kicked my a*s yesterday, wow. I have never gone that heavy on them before and they're definitely a hell of an exercise. I am going to attach an image of the machine that I use to do my hack squats, because it's a lot different than a typical hack squat machine. There are 2 exercises that you can do on it---a "power" squat where you face the plates and then there is the hack squat when you're facing away from the plates. Hopefully that's not too confusing. 

Monolith- Okay man, I agree that I am highly trained. I am not denying that at all. And I am definitely near my potential naturally IMO. I mean I still have some gains left to make I believe, but I do agree with you. However, I am a complete newbie to prohoromones. So I should honestly be reacting a bit differently than I currently am IMO. My receptors are virgin, so to speak, so I should be absorbing the 1-test and 4-AD without any problem. Like I told I'm Trying for the next 10 days or so it's going to 7 sprays 2x per day.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 21, 2004)

Morning Sweetie    Looks like you had a KILLER leg workout!! 590 pounds- DAMN!!  Everything looks great as always!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

interesting hack machine.. the one at my gym is similar but a real hippy version!!!  
I always called the ones were you face the plates reverse hacks. 
were you doing those "power" ones or ordinary style? 

ouch increasing the dose!  thats going to a burn a bit more!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2004)

MonStar, I can say when I used S1+, it wasn't until mid-third week that I started to see the strength increase. I thought it was bogus actually.   At that time my bench PR was 275, although at the cycle start I was more around 265-270.  In the middle of week 3, I did 280. 7 days later I easily did 285. Then a week after that decided to try 295.  It went up EASY.  So I rested about 4-5 minutes, slid a couple of 2-1/2's on the bar and did 300.  So in two weeks my bench went up a solid 25-30 lbs.  I did run the S1+ for 5 weeks however, and my strength went up into the sixth week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice journal BTW...


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

Andrea- Thanks a lot for the support, I really appreciate it. Yeah 590 was definitely heavy on hacks, really beat up my legs and lower back.  

Jen- Wow, that's what I am going to start calling them, lol. What I did were hack squats, facing away from the plates. But I never even thought about it but facing the plates would be reverse hack squats, lol, I am retarded. Thanks for bringing that to my attention for whatever reason I always called them "power squats," don't ask me why. Yeah I am going to buy another bottle and extend my cycle, and increase the dose. I will have more info in today's  journal entry. 

JerseyDevil- Thanks so much for posting man, really appreciate the feedback. I have decided to up my dosage of S1+, and extend my cycle closer to 5 weeks instead of 4. I was originally going to do 5 sprays 2x per day for 4 weeks. But instead I am going to up it to 7 sprays 2x per day for about 10 days, and then afterwards up it to 9 sprays 2x per day for 8-9 days after that to finish up the cycle. I didn't realize how little I was actually taking in. I have been taking 200mg of 1-test and 300mg 4-AD for the past 2 weeks. However, the recommended dosage (according to the PH FAQ on Avant Labs) for 1-test is 200-500mg, and the recommended dosage for 4-AD is 400-600mg. So I am on the very low side, for the most part. I am going to up it to 7 sprays which will be 280mg of 1-test a day, and 420mg of 4-AD---and then 9 sprays will give me 360mg of 1-test, and 540mg of 4-AD. 

So basically with 9 sprays I will be closer to the moderate/high side of the recommended dosage. We'll see what happens though. Again man, I really appreciate you chiming in. I wonder why it takes so long to notice the effects of S1+?


----------



## Monolith (Apr 21, 2004)

Ahhh... there ya go.  You were just dosing it low.

Maybe after that 6th week you'll be hitting a 700lb deadlift, eh?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> My receptors are virgin, so to speak, so I should be absorbing the 1-test and 4-AD without any problem. Like I told I'm Trying for the next 10 days or so it's going to 7 sprays 2x per day.



Actually using the stuff upregulates receptor production, so dont worry about being a virgin.

I have been calling that machine a front-squat machine   I used to really like them for calves, but the plates become too numerous to unload


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

Monolith- Yeah I definitely think that I was just dosing it on the low side thats all. In terms of side effects I am hoping that I don't start getting more and more as my dosage increases. We'll see what happens I guess. 700 lbs. deadlift? I don't know about that, lol. We'll have to wait and see. I would still sh*t myself if I pulled 675. 

Mudge- Wow, front-squat machine huh, lol? Everyone has a different name for everything I guess. Yeah for calves I can't do that machine either, like you said the plates are way too much of a pain in the a*s!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

glad to clarify those hacks- thats just how I explained them- so true everyones got there own names for some exercises. 

good job on the cardio this morning!!  Im real proud too-diet is looking great today! youve come real far from the binging ordeals! knew u had it in you! Keep with it!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

Jen- Yeah I definitely was happy about doing the HIIT this morning. I really burnt off a ton of calories today. I ended up going back to the gym tonight to do my pull session. Absolutely incredible workout tonight. I am going to repost my journal entry, since I updated it a ton. Yeah now that I really upped my clean food intake, I really have not had the urge to binge, working great so far!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

Wednesday, 4-21-2004

Diet:
- whey protein + 1% milk, whole-wheat toast
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich, skim milk
- whey protein + 1% milk 
- 6" tuna & cheese sub, apple
- MRP + skim milk, 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 2 Long Island ice-teas 
- 4" turkey & cheese, whey protein + 2% milk 

Took in a lot of food today, lol. Roughly 4,600 calories today I think. That's just a rough estimate of course. It could be a good bit higher or lower I am really not sure. Took in right around 350g of protein or so today. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Woke up in the middle of the night out of nowhere. Damnit. 

Weight: 220 lbs. This was first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, before my cardio/abs, not too bad if you ask me. 222 lbs. tonight when I went back to the gym. 

*Cardio/Abs*

First thing this morning on an empty stomach did 20 minutes of interval training on the treadmill. Alternated 1 minute of walking at 3.9-4.0 MPH with 1 minute of running at 8.1-8.2 MPH. Worked up a hell of a good sweat. 

*Nautilus Crunches*
140x12, 160x12, 180x12
Dropset: 190x8, 160x8, 130x8, 100x10

Good sets today of crunches, not too much to say, not really all that exciting at all, lol. 

Went back to the gym tonight! 

*Pull*

*Nautilus Pullovers* 
160x12, 190x10, 220x8, 250x8, *280x8!* 

*T-Bar Rows* 
315x3, 315x3, 315x3, 315x3, 315x3, 315x3, *360x1!* 

*Support Rows* 
165x12, 165x12, 165x12

*DB Shrugs*
100x10, 100x10, 100x8

*Standing BB Curls* 
105x10, *135x8!*, 45x55

Absolutely AWESOME workout tonight from around 8:00-9:00 PM!  Really really really probably one of the most intense, focused, completely great workouts that I have had in a while. Hit PR's all over the place, looked HUGE in the mirrors at the gym, lol, everything was just incredible. So glad that I decided to go back out to the gym tonight. I really would have missed a friggin' great workout. 

Decided to change things up a bit and start with pullovers, where I did nearly the entire stack for 8 reps. That set alone was a big PR for me. Really pleased myself with my strength there. I believe that the entire Nautilus stack at my gym is 300 lbs. So I am about 20 lbs. from hitting that for reps. Beat the hell out of my lats with those 5 sets. Then I moved onto 6 sets of 3 with 315 (six 45's) on my ghetto t-bar row setup. I decided to place a 120 lbs. DB on the side of the bar that is empty, and that worked really really well. Held that side of the bar down completely. Then I decided to shoot for seven 45's, which is 360. Actually hit it for a double, but the first rep I really didn't come all the way up, so I only counted it as one. Great set, wore a belt for that single with 7 plates. 

Moved onto some light supported rows where I beat my upper back up, finished it off nicely. It was pumped as f*ck in the mirror today which was a great feeling. Anyway, then I moved onto some DB shrugs, 3 sets, not too bad at all there. Good trap contractions, and stretch at the bottom of each rep. Finished up with some BB curls. I looked back at my old journals and 135 for 7 was my old BB curl PR, smashed that today by a rep! I was extremely pleased about this because I really didn't expect this to happen. Finished up with the bar for 55 reps, OUCH. 

Day 15 of S1+. Okay, changing my dosage of S1+ around a good bit. Day is day 15 and I am not going to be using 5 sprays 2x per day anymore. I am going to up it to the following, and also be purchasing a 3rd bottle: 

- next 10 days, 7 sprays 2x per day (280mg 1-test, 420mg 4-AD)
- remainder of bottle (8-9 days), 9 sprays 2x per day (360mg 1-test, 540mg 4-AD) 

My cycle is going to end up being a bit closer to 5 weeks rather than 4. Probably around 32-33 days or so. So we'll see what happens. I am hoping for some great results since I am starting my 3rd week of S1+ today.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 21, 2004)

Random lat spread tonight, for no apparent reason really. Just decided to take a pic after I got home from the gym. I weighed 222 lbs. tonight at the gym, by the way:


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

ewwwwwwwww sweaty shirt!!!   lookin wide! I always said your back was great-u just need to listen! dang ur arms are pretty vascular too! 

great work on those Tbar rows and bb curls!!  45/55 on curls! hahah .one word- OWE!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Looking Good!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

Solid. The rowing is working out nicely. I'll have new ideas for you next week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

Jen- LOL, yeah sweaty shirt, that was after my pull session last night I was definitely exhausted. Yeah I was happy with my strength on t-bar rows, and the curls just beat my biceps into the ground, lol. 

Andrea- Thanks so much! 

SF- Great man, the sooner the better. I am really looking for some changes. I am thinking that maybe I am doing heavy singles a bit too often, is that possible? Today I just feel somewhat drained, I am not sure why. Maybe the lack of sleep, maybe the 2 Long Island's that I had last night that were 90% liquer, lol. I need to do something with my push day as well. Because by the time I get to shoulders they're exhausted, etc. I am not sure what I plan on doing, but something is going to change, soon. With back and legs I always hit both fresh, and I feel strongest, with my chest and shoulders my shoulders are always exhausted, etc. Any ideas? Maybe alternate chest and triceps with shoulders and triceps. Or maybe just take it easy on chest and focus on shoulders one day and then vice versa the next day? So what kind of new ideas are we talking about?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

Thursday, 4-22-2004 

Diet:
- whey protein + 1% milk, whole-wheat toast, apple
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 2 whole-wheat tuna sandwiches, apple
- Metrx bar, Balance Gold bar
- whey protein + 1% milk 
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- Michelob Ultra, Sex on the Beach 
- 4" turkey & cheese sub 

Ate a lot today I think, took in about 4,400 calories I think, just rough estimate. Took in right around 310g of protein today. Not too bad at all. 

Went out to play pool tonight and had a beer and a mixed drink, not too bad I guess. 

Sleep: 6 hours.  Friggin' woke up on my own too, I was definitely upset about this. I needed a lot more sleep than a pathetic 6 hours, I have been training everyday for the past week, my sleep is crucial. 

Fell back asleep though tonight, so make that 7 hours or so. Fell asleep for a little over an hour, which I definitely without a doubt needed. 

Weight: 221 lbs. 

*Push*

*Decline BB Presses*
135x12, 185x6, 225x3, 275x2, 315x1, 335x0, 315x1+1, 295x3+1

*Cable Crossovers*
50x12, 70x10, 90x8, 120x7

*Push Presses*
225x2, 225x2, 225x2, 225x2, 225x2, 225x2, *275x1!*, *295x1!* 

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
160x12, 160x12, 160x12

*Cable Pressdowns*
200x10, 200x10, 200x10
Dropset: 180x8, 150x8, 120x8, 90x8, 60x8

Overall workout today, was okay I guess. Intensity, focus, etc. really really needed to be a lot better. Lack of sleep, a few drinks last night, and just I honestly was very foggy minded today. Everything seemed to be in a blur. Even though I popped ephedrine and all that preworkout I still was just half out of it for whatever reason. I would love to take a nap and go back to the gym tonight, but that's just out of the question. I have been training so much lately its been insane. 

Started off with decline bench today. I have not done decline BB presses in probably over a year I would say, something like that. And I know before when I did them I hit 320-325 or something for a single, because I was training on Westside then. Today I just felt weak, I don't know what happened. I really need to get out of the habit of heavy singles, etc. all the time I think. Maxing out every couple days on a new exercise can really start to tax my body. Hit 315 for a single, missed 335, and then ALMOST hit 315 for a double but I couldn't finish the last few inches. Then 295 for a triple, but needed assistance on the 4th rep. The +1 just means an assisted rep. 

Moved onto cable crossovers, because I knew that my chest strength today was nothing special. Nothing too exciting there today at all. Then I moved onto push presses, WOW. I haven't done push presses in probably 3 years I would say. Maybe even longer than that. I am not sure if I do them differently than most. I unrack the bar, hold it right at my upper chest, and dip my knees down and explode up. However, I do not hold the weight at the top of each rep, if that makes sense. I do not hold my elbows locked out at the top. Basically I just extend the bar up over my head until my eblows lockout for a 1/2 second or whatever, and take the bar back down. Hit 6 sets of 2 with 225, then 275 and 295 for PR's. Wore a belt for 275 and 295, and both were INTENSE. Delts were on fire! 

Finished shoulders up with some lateral raises, beat the hell out of my delts. Good sets. Pressdowns to finish up my workout today. Not too much to say, honestly I was just tired and wanted to wrap things up. Triceps got a pretty good workout today I guess, whatever. 

Day 16 today of S1+. Still doing 7 sprays 2x per day. Tired today though, I need more sleep. Maybe I will take a nap, lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

> Because by the time I get to shoulders they're exhausted, etc.



They're exhausted because you've been working them already. Any pressing movement is working your shoulders. You don't have to do extra shoulder work for them to be worked efficiently. The only work I ever do for shoulders, typically, is side laterals. I do  OH DB Presses sometimes, but when I do, I generally use it as a triceps exercise. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

SF- Yeah I know exactly what you're saying man. All of my regular chest pressing movements really beat my friggin' shoulders up. I think I am going to stop, or really cut back, on my overhead pressing movements. I have never had a problem getting my shoulders to grow, so it's not like I am worried about that. About the high-set/low-rep technique, is it okay to change it up some? For example instead of 8 sets of 2, could I do 4 sets of 2, then 3 sets of 3? Or like I did today, 6 sets of 2, then 2 sets of 1? Does it make a that much of a difference?

Also, how do you feel about my going for heavy singles all the time, is this a bad idea? I am training a bit more for hypertrophy than strength at this point so I am trying to decide what's the best way to go about that.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

Changing the sets up shouldn't matter much at all. Nor would I worry about heavy singles affecting hypertrophy. With the overall work you're doing, and the intensity of the singles, hypertrophy is going to happen.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Also, how do you feel about my going for heavy singles all the time, is this a bad idea? I am training a bit more for hypertrophy than strength at this point so I am trying to decide what's the best way to go about that.



Hi Mike-
Everything looks good   However... There is a reason that bodybuilders train in the 6-12 rep range, as apposed to powerlifters in the 1-4.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

What reason is that?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Building muscle mass.  Strength training and BB are 2 different games.  Sure one comes with the other, but each has their reasons for what they do. 
Powerlifters do fewer reps to increase strength.  Sure they also build muscle, but do they look like a BB? No.  

If you want to look like a BB, then you need to train like one.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

OK, I see where this is trying to go.

Why are bodybuilders so "cut"? So well-defined? Why can you see every fiber in their pecs? BECAUSE THEY ARE DEHYDRATED TO DANGEROUS LEVELS. Nevermind the hideous amounts of steroids in their system. News flash: Taking a good hefty SHIT will induce hypertrophy when you're on as much juice as a bodybuilder.

Do you honestly believe it is the routine that makes a bodybuilder look the way they do? Do you honestly think a bodybuilder (with possibly the exception of Ronnie Coleman, who coincidentally uses a powerlifting routine) is anywhere near as strong as a powerlifter?

Here's something FLEX magazine doesn't want you to know either, coincidentally: Ronnie Coleman uses a powerlifting routine. Squats and deads like a Westside'r, benches like Metal Militia. 

Also, just to add science to the mix (since science is pretty exact, the only variable here being genetics) I refer to the studies of Mel Siff and Yuri Verkhoshansky. Hypertrophy is attained by stimulating the muscle to varying degrees for varying lengths of time. You've probably heard this referred to incorrectly as Time Under Tension (TUT).

Their studies proved that the results of 8 reps were identical for hypertrophy purposes to sets of 1, when the amount of tension was adjusted accordingly. Their studies proved that the results of 12 reps were identical for hypertrophy purposes to sets of 1, when the amount of tension was adjusted accordingly.

They also proved that no amount of time would stimulate hypertrophy if the amount of tension was not adequate. This is why you can't pick up a 5lb dumbbell and curl it for 3 hours and expect to increase the size of your biceps.

So I submit to you that routine has nil effect on hypertrophy.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, this wasnt going to go the way of steroids or dieting.  

No, I dont think a BB is as strong as a powerlifter.  But I also dont think that a PL looks anything like a BB.  Sorry, but there is method to the madness.  Like I said strenght training and BB are 2 different things.  One is tossing weight, and the other is sculpting a physique.  Obviously it does matter what type of exercises you do, otherwise all the BB wouldnt be training in the higher rep range.  Take a look at GoPro's program.  Take a look at him.  He doesnt use the lower rep range, why?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

Take a look at Ronnie Coleman. He uses a powerlifting routine. Shall we continue? And I can't believe you said "sculpt." 

BTW, what is gopro's real name? I'd like to look him up in the shows he's been in.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

hehe I love it when guys debate training methods!  


Mike, awesome work on the push press's!  
get a good nite sleep tonite too!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Take a look at Ronnie Coleman. He uses a powerlifting routine. Shall we continue? And I can't believe you said "sculpt."
> 
> BTW, what is gopro's real name? I'd like to look him up in the shows he's been in.



Ronnie has awful form for most stuff, and has $10 grand worth of juice dumped into his blood every month.

I see the point youre making, but Ronnie is really a horrible example.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok, RC uses a PL routine.  Thats one in how many?
Can you believe that in Pumping Iron Arnold uses the same word?  He states that a BB needs to be like a sculptor.  You need to look at yourself, and find what muscles need more mass, and which ones are fine.  BB is an art.  

His name is Eric.  I dont know his last name sorry.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

Arnold said a lot of things in Pumping Iron.  He also had the biggest ego the world has ever seen. He was a genetic freak, the luckiest of the lucky. But one thing he was not at the time was a brilliant person. So I take what he said in that movie with a grain of salt.

And I'm going to assume you're not familiar with the structure of most modern day powerlifting routines. All of them allow for the lifter to focus on whatever bodypart he needs to bring up. Be it calves, chest, whatever.

It all goes back to the way a bodybuilder preps. Take a look at offseason bodybuilders. Take a look at in season bodybuilders. Note the level of dehydration when they're in-season. There's your answer.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

OH, and for what it's worth:



> Ok, RC uses a PL routine. Thats one in how many?



How many others have won the Olympia in the last, say, 7 years?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Even in the off season(bulking) BB'ers are more muscular than powerlifters.

You can train for PL and I can train for BB.  Its as simple as that.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> OH, and for what it's worth:
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously he is a genetic freak.  But if Dorian had never injured his arm, then RC wouldnt have become the olympian for a few more years.  Also RC doesnt look the best aesthetically.  Not even close.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, OK.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 22, 2004)

Anywho, I showed with both science and a very practical example that routine means squat. If you can't agree, you're just being argumentative. And I don't see that it needs to continue in a journal.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Ofcourse I am arguing.  I dont think you are right.  But your right, like I said we can each train our own ways.  Because I believe high volume brings more muscle fibers into play, and increases vascularity.  To each his own 

Peep this link.  Its pretty cool, and see if we agree that RC isnt the best looking aesthetically.  His sheer size is how he wins IMO.
http://ironage.us/virtual/index.html


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 22, 2004)

SF- Okay man, I am going to try and respond to a lot of what you said, lol.



> Changing the sets up shouldn't matter much at all. Nor would I worry about heavy singles affecting hypertrophy. With the overall work you're doing, and the intensity of the singles, hypertrophy is going to happen.


This is great to hear. I basically just wanted to double check, I didn't think that the heavy singles/doubles/triples really mattered that much, as long as I was constantly changing the exercise, etc. I am going to continue changing things up. Trying to decide between legs and cardio/abs tomorrow---at this point I am really thinking legs, but we'll have to wait and see. 



> Also, just to add science to the mix (since science is pretty exact, the only variable here being genetics) I refer to the studies of Mel Siff and Yuri Verkhoshansky. Hypertrophy is attained by stimulating the muscle to varying degrees for varying lengths of time. You've probably heard this referred to incorrectly as Time Under Tension (TUT).


I was hoping that you would bring up Mel Siff. I am thinking that it is safe to say that you use the book "Supertraining" as your main source of information? 



> Their studies proved that the results of 8 reps were identical for hypertrophy purposes to sets of 1, when the amount of tension was adjusted accordingly. Their studies proved that the results of 12 reps were identical for hypertrophy purposes to sets of 1, when the amount of tension was adjusted accordingly.


Great point, I completely agree. 



> Anywho, I showed with both science and a very practical example that routine means squat. If you can't agree, you're just being argumentative. And I don't see that it needs to continue in a journal.


Thanks for taking this into consideration. As much as I love having a lot of great debating in my journal, it takes up so much damn space, lol. You have made your point and honestly IMO, there isn't much more to say at all. Powerlifters and bodybuilders these days look so similar. I remember when I first met the group of powerlifters from my gym. Arouind 12-13 guys or so who I thought at first were bodybuilders. 

PreMier- Thanks for posting your insight man, really appreciate it. If you guys really want to consider the debate maybe create a thread in the training forum, appreciate it. 

BTW man, nice link, I enjoyed it. 

Jen- I just woke up from a nap for a little bit more than an hour, so right now I feel completely fine. And the push presses were just friggin' painful, ouch. 

Monolith- I have to completely agree man. Bodybuilders these days are not only a bad example of how to train, but just abuse so many drugs that no matter what the hell they do in the gym, they're most likely going to grow like crazy. It's really honestly a shame, IMO. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

I always use Supertraining as my source. 

For a couple reasons. It isn't based on "pseudo-science." Dr. Siff wasn't sitting around for 2 months making shit up and decided to write a book. He worked for YEARS to develop his book. On top of his own work, it also cites numerous works from Russian PhD's. Basically *Supertraining* is the summation of 60 years of proven science.

One other point. Look at the guys who use Westside and Metal Militia routines. These routines are based 100% on the ideas discussed in Supertraining. These guys are HUGE. We're talking guys who are 6'6/320 and only carry 14% fat. Science doesn't lie.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow  , I see  havea lot of catching up to do in here. TGIF !


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

SF- I agree that Supertraining is a great book. Even though for the average person IMO it's definitely quite complex. I had trouble making out a lot of what it was saying. It was basically like reading a science book to me, lol. 

Gary- Thank God it's Friday, you're damn right. I am heading down to VA Beach on Sunday night so that should definitely be a lot of fun. Looking at a few colleges down there, etc. Thanks for chiming in man.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Have fun at VA Beach


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Andrea- You know I am definitely going to have a great time while I am in VA Beach. As long as everything turns out the way that I want it to...


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Friday, 4-23-2004

Diet:
- whey protein + 2% milk, whole-wheat toast
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 3 sweet & sour breaded chicken breasts
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich, skim milk
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich
- MRP + 2% milk 

Okay amount of food today. Ended up with a bit more than 360g of protein. Right around 4,700 calories today. Not bad. 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. Woke up again and again I might add. I am almost 100% positive at this point that a side effect of S1+ is sleeplessness, damnit. 

Weight: 221 lbs. 

*Legs*

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135x12, 225x6, 315x3, 405x2, 495x1, 585x1, 625x0, 625x0

*Hack Squats* 
640x2, 640x2, 640x2, 640x2, 640x2, 640x2, 640x2, 640x2

*Nautilus Leg Extensions* 
Dropset: 250x8, 210x8, 170x8, 130x8, 100x8

Eh, overall workout today I would say f*cking sucked. This is 2 less than awesome workouts in a row for me, which means its definitely time for a rest day. As much as I hate to admit it, and as much as I hate taking rest days, I know that I have to sometimes. I mean training nearly 7 days a week is just not possible. Especially training as heavy as I do, etc. Tomorrow I am going to force myself to take a rest day, no matter what. 

Okay, deadlifts today. I was going to start with SLDL. But then I thought what the f*ck, might as well do regular old sumo style deadlifts. I havn't done them in forever, and I would love to set a new PR on them. Anyway, worked up to 585 for a single. 585 honestly came up very smooth. Not too much hesitation, etc. Wore a belt for 585, by the way. Then tried 625, a 10 lbs. PR for me. It budged a few inches off the ground, but the strength just wasn't there today. F*ck, f*ck, f*ck, f*ck, and f*ck.  

---Took a video of my attempt at 625, too. If anyone wants to see a missed deadlift attempt,  let me know. 

Tried 625 again just to piss myself off. Nothing. Anyway, onto something more productive. I hit 640 on hack squats for 8 sets of 2. These sets were INTENSE, very very close to failure. On about half the sets I just barely completed the 2nd rep. So I really think I picked a good weight. Finished up with a leg extension dropset. Quads were literally on friggin' fire. No complaints there at all. 

Day 17 today of S1+. Whatever. I am somewhat frustrated at this point. Even though my calories and protein are much better now than they have ever been. I can still tell though that I am just really pushing myself a bit too hard. I am completely in love with the gym, and that's causing me I think to not take ANY rest days. Which as we all know can be bad. Especially since my sleep the past 2 nights hasn't been as good as I would have liked. Whatever. Need to stay positive and move forward. 

Going to Virginia Beach this Sunday night for a few days. Going to most likely workout at Bally's, which I can't wait to do, I absolutely LOVE it there!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 23, 2004)

I saw the video. I already told you but I'll say it again. Do some pulling with an increased ROM (4-6") and in a couple weeks 625 will come up like nothing. 

As far as the sleeplessness goes, perhaps some ZMA before bed would help. Besides, ZMA is good stuff anyways.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Take some Tylenol PM before bed- you'll sleep like a baby  

Your workouts don't look bad to me, but what do I know  , 625 lbs. is A LOT!!

Oh, and I'm sure everything will turn out very good


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!  didnt I say that you would change your workout!! hah

Nice hacks! and stop being so dang hard on yourself, those deads are awesome wether you think so or not. just give it a go next time. but Ill still the see the vid!  

Have a super fun time in VA beach!!  Im sure that you will!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

SF- My next leg session I am definitely going to be doing some platform deadlifts. I might actually do them for my high-set/low-rep exercise actually, and then follow them up with some leg curls, or maybe hyperextensions, etc. Like I said I ordered some ZMA from 1Fast400 so that should be in sometime next week.

Andrea- That's an idea, I never thought about Tylenol PM, lol. I do still take time-released melatonin before bed when I really am having a hard time sleeping. When I say that I had a bad workout, it's really hard to explain. What I am basically saying is that my focus/intensity was not where I would have liked it to be. In other words the "in the zone" feeling that you get when you're really training hard, etc. is just missing, or not where I think it should be. Anyway, I am going to e-mail Prince my 625 deadlift attempt since I did in fact budge the weight. 

Jen- Yeah, I knew I was going to change things up! SLDL is definitely a great exercise, but I just started doing sumo style because I felt like it---and it felt great. Maybe because I havn't done them in forever, etc. They just felt so damn solid. Even 405 and 495 felt like nothing, came up so smooth. 585 was a little slower, but still felt strong. I am going to get the deadlift atempt uploaded as soon as possible. And I am sure I'll definitely enjoy myself in Virginia Beach.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 23, 2004)

havent read everything, but looks great! keep up the good work.


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

*Great journal!*  keep up the good work


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

chiquita6683- Thanks so much for the support, I seriously really apprecaite it.  

sara- Again, thanks so much for the support. I am really going to try and hang in there with my progress especially lately. Now that I am practically in the middle of my S1+ cycle my diet, sleep, etc. is all really crucial. Thanks again for the post.


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2004)

No problem  we'll both have to hang in there! 
what is S1 ?


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 23, 2004)

This is a really good journal, I hope I can lift that much in the future, keep it up!  

-Chris


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

sara- Yeah, I have been doing pretty good lately in terms of hanging there. S1+ is a topical prohoromone, that contains 1-test and 4-AD. Here is a link: 

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=816

I am about 18 days into the cycle now. So I am a little bit more than halfway through. My cycle is going to be a tad less than 5 weeks. So we'll see what happens. So far I havn't noticed anything dramatic, but I am hoping for some good gains in the future. Thanks for the post. 

OrbitalChime- Thanks man, I really appreciate the support. Feel free to ask questions about anything, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

Saturday, 4-24-2004

Diet: 
- whey protein + 2% milk, peanut butter toast
- MRP
- EAS Myoplex shake
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- turkey & cheese wrap
- chicken salad sandwich
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- vodka & tonic, Long Island iced tea
- 2 Balance Gold bars

Wow, so far I have definitely eaten a lot of calores. Right now its 8:00 tonight and I have taken in around 3,600 calories so far, and around 300g of protein so far. I have another 1,400 calories or so that I would like to consume today. Actually maybe just another 1K since it is a rest day. 

Ended up with about 4,900 calories today, right around 340g of protein. 

Had 2 mixed drinks, oh well. 

Time for my food intake to come up. I am going to try and shoot for closer to 25 x my BW in calories a day. That comes out to 5,500 which is a big jump from 4-4.5K that I am taking in now. I am at first going to shoot for 5K and see if I notice any changes on the scale. Keep protein right around 1.5g per pound, or 325g+ a day. First meal today was almost 1K calories, not a bad way to start the day. 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. Woke up once again, out of nowhere, and then fell back asleep. Godd*mn this S1+ and it's sleeplessness, lol.

Weight: 222 lbs. 

*Cardio/Abs*

20 minutes interval training on the treadmill, first thing this morning on an empty stomach. Popped my usual ephedrine and usnic acid, along with some coffe beforehand, though. Alternated 1 minute of walking at 3.9 MPH with 1 minute of running at 8.1-8.2 MPH. Upped my speed on a few running intervals, this time. Did 8.3 MPH one time, 8.4 MPH, and my last running interval I did 8.6 MPH. I was moving along at 8.6 MPH, lol. 

*Nautilus Crunches*
160x12, 180x12, 200x12, 140x24, 120x30

Eh, not much to say here. Decent sets of crunches I guess. Whatever.

Day 18 of S1+. Wow, I am a bit concerned now. I am up to 7/8 sprays 2x per day. I just started my 2nd bottle of S1+ and I am very confused/concerned. My entire first bottle of S1+ I would shake it up, spray it into my hand (wearing a rubber glove) and rub it in. Well it always came out a pink/orange color, it was never clear. This 2nd bottle of S1+ for whatever reason is completely clear, there is no color to it at all. I am not sure if this is normal or not, so I posted on Avant about it and also e-mailed 1Fast400, I'll keep posted what they say. 

I have also come to the conclusion that I must not be eating enough. As much as I hate to admit that, there's no other reason why I wouldn't be gaining weight. I am going to up my calories to 5K a day for a while see how that goes. If I still am not gaining, I am going to make it 5.5K which is 25 x my bodyweight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

BTW, anyone who wants to see my 625 deadlift attempt and miss, its here with the rest of my training videos: 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/temp/Monstar/

Watching it is just more and more motivation to smoke 625.


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info MonStar


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

hehe nice try on that 625 dead!  at least you could move that much weight a teeny bit! Im sure that you'll get it soon enough, just need to psych yourself a bit more! 
and didnt your momma ever tell you not to chew your gum like a cow! 

good work on the cardio this am! I agree with increasing your food intake, but be beneficial while on that stuff. 
sleep tight tonite with the ZMA


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice try, you may have been able to pull it.  It looks like you poped your hips to fast and weren't sitting back enough to use your ass and hammies more.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 24, 2004)

sara- Not a problem. 

Jen- Yeah, I agree that I should really psych myself up a bit more before a heavy pull like that. I don't know, sometimes I just get in the zone, and other times I do not. It really depends. I am also thinking back to when I pulled 605 and 615 in the past. Both times I had a good amount of food in my system. Certainly not just a protein shake and some toast. I really think it might help to take in a few thousand calories before attempting to pull heavy, or any 1RM for that matter. LOL, I didn't even realize I was chewing like a cow until I watched the video again. Funny thing is that I am always real proper, etc. Yeah I am glad that I picked up some ZMA today from the Vitamin Shoppe. I really hope that it helps my sleep. I definitely can't go out tonight, and everyone is trying to talk me into it since I am leaving tomorrow for Virginia Beach for a few days. I can't wait to get down there! 

Patrick- Hey thanks a lot for the support man, appreciate it. I don't know if you look back at my journal entry I tried to pull 625 twice, missed it both times. I might try and go for a heavy double or triple the next time I deadlift heavy. Maybe I'll try and rep out 585 next time around. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

LOL

I know why you didnt get it, you had some slow friggin piano music playing in the background. 

And try psyching yourself up "P-Funk style" next time... i.e. lots of screaming and swearing.  You'll get it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah, LOL, that gym you at plays some really pasive music.  that is cool that they allow you to video tape exercises.  I wish my gym would allow me to do that so that I can see my form on exercises like deads and squats to see where i can improve on.  Video tapping is a great learning tool.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yeah, LOL, that gym you at plays some really pasive music.  that is cool that they allow you to video tape exercises.  I wish my gym would allow me to do that so that I can see my form on exercises like deads and squats to see where i can improve on.  Video tapping is a great learning tool.



Why wont they let you video yourself?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2004)

The gym has a no photography policy so I can't tape myself or even take pictures in the gym. It is silly but some people get uncomfortable if you have camera's set up.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey MonStar - Good pull attempt at that 625.  Yeah, watching that video should give you some motivation to move that weight.  Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 24, 2004)

Good job Mike. Damn you're f-ing STRONG!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

Monolith- I guess you obviously can't see my headphones or my MP3 player. Well my MP3 player is in my pocket, if you look closely I think you can see it. But yeah my gym plays absolutely awful music, so I definitely cannot be listening to that crap while I train. 

P-funk- Interesting gym policy, because damn taking videos is definitely a great way to see your form. No other way can I really really see exactly what my form looks like. Drives me insane. But yeah I usually psych myself up a lot mentally before each lift, never really any yelling or screaming though, lol. 

Eggs- Thanks for the support man, really really appreciate it. Yeah I want 625 bad. I mean my f*cking deadlift has been stuck at 615 for a while now, it's definitely about time I see a new # in my signature. Driving me friggin' crazy. Thanks again for the support man. Definitely check back though man and see if I hit 625.  

I'm Trying- LOL, thanks man!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

Sunday, 4-25-2004

Diet: 
- Metrx bar
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- sliced turkey, mashed potatoes & gravy, stuffing
- turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- MRP + 2% milk, peanut butter toast 
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout 
- whey protein + 2% milk, 1/2 peanut butter sandwich

Pretty good amount of food today I think. Ended up taking in 5,100 calories today, wow. Took in right around 360g of protein today. Not too bad at all. 

Sleep: 1 hour.  I am guessing it was about an hour last night. Long, long, long night. Ended up going out last night which was kind of dumb considering that I have a 5-hour trip ahead of me today to Virginia Beach. Oh well. Went out to a club where a good friend of mine's girlfriend was. Unfortunately, like he suspected, she is being unfaithful. So I was out until 4:00 AM last night talking about everything with him, he was hysterical.  

Took a 2 hour nap tonight before my workout. Popped some melatonin and ZMA before my nap, so I really think that certainly helped out some. 

---Went out yesterday and bought some ZMA, obviously last night I didn't get to use it. I am pissed because I only got an hour of sleep. But I'll live. It was more important for me to be there for a friend, when you invest almost 2 years into someone who you find out was being dishonest, it's definitely tough. I'll definitely eat up, sleep up this afternoon, and hit some PR's tonight in my pull session. I am 100% positive I'll have a good workout. I'll force myself to have a good workout. 

Anyway, spent the rest of the night with a girl that I am seeing, so we didn't sleep much at all. Had to get up early because I have work this morning, sucks.  

I honestly didn't feel bad at all so on the way home I stopped by a convenient store, grabbed a Metrx bar, and was going to hit an early AM pull session. My body did not want to train at all, lol. I did about 6 sets of pullups, and then just said f*ck it because my strength was way down, etc. I am going to eat up the rest of the day, take a nap this afternoon, hit the gym hard and then be on my way to Virginia Beach. Stay posted for a pull session. 

*Push*

*Flat DB Flyes* 
40x15, 60x12, 80x9, *90x6!* 

*Dips*
+160x2, +160x2, +160x2, +160x2, +185x0, +125x3, +125x3

*Pec-Deck Flyes* 
150x12, 150x12
Dropset: 150x12, 120x12, 90x12, 60x12

*DB Lateral Raises*
30x12, 30x12, 30x12

*Skullcrushers (to neck)*
145x7, 145x7, 125x8

Ended up changing to my workout to a push session. I am not sure why, lol. I basically just had a bit more of a desire to do a push session. Serratus was still sore from those damn push presses! Worked out tonight from 11:30 PM to 12:30 AM in my basement and honestly, I had one of the BEST workouts in a long damn time. It's amazing that I can focus and get as intense as I did at this hour.  

Okay, started off a bit different here tonight. Ended up doing DB flyes first, just because in all honesty there isn't another good chest exercise that I can do in my basement. Started off light with the 40's for 15. Worked all the way up to the 80's for 9, not too bad at all. And then the 90's for 6. The 90's for 6 I took a video of that I am waiting to have uploaded. I used plate loaded Olympic DB's for these, in case there is any confusion. 

Moved onto dips. I am honestly getting a tad fed up with seeing everyone else's heavy dips and not having any of my own to match. So I decided to go pretty heavy today. Used +160 for 4 sets of 2. Not too bad at all. Took a video I of one of the sets. I believe it was my 2nd or 3rd set, I don't remember. This way you guys know how deep I am going. Then I tried +185 where I got extremely[/b] close, 75% of the way up. If I would have tried +185 fresh I am 100% confident that I would have hit it for a single.

Finally finished up with some pec-deck flyes, lateral raises, and then moved onto some skullcrushers to my neck. Since I do my skulls a bit differently than most people, I decided to take a video of a set of 145 for 7. Just to give everyone an idea of my form, etc.  

Day 19 of S1+. Lack of sleep isn't a good thing at all. But my calories lately have been good, etc. And I am definitely glad today that I took yesterday off. 

BTW, missed a friggin' application of S1+ last night. I am going to apply it 3x today. I am not sure if thats the best idea or not, but whatever, that's what I am doing. Also want to note that on this bottle of S1+ I am getting the burning sensation that everyone is always talking about. With the first bottle I used I really didn't get much of a burning at all. I am really starting to think that my first bottle was messed up. I am still awaiting an e-mail from 1Fast400 on what they think about the color difference in the 2 bottles. 

Okay, tried a few new application sites. My traps, delts, etc. I also tried my inner thighs tonight which I will NOT do again. Ended up getting some S1+ on my boys and it burned like friggin' crazy. Damn, not going to make that mistake again. Upper body only!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> P-funk- Interesting gym policy, because damn taking videos is definitely a great way to see your form. No other way can I really really see exactly what my form looks like. Drives me insane. But yeah I usually psych myself up a lot mentally before each lift, never really any yelling or screaming though, lol.



It really sucks.  But I always train with really good train that I respect so they can always tell me when my form is going out the window or what I can do to try and better it.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

holy smokes 1 hour of sleep??  you better take a long nap today once you get to VA beach!!! and have a super time there!! Id kill for weather and stuff like that! 
its good you didnt train this morning either, I dont know how you would have. Sorry to hear about your friend, thats hard, I hope that things work out for him.. its good to have a friend that can listen as you did.  
have a good day, and dont fall asleep behind the wheel if your the one driving to down VA beach later.


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

1 hour of sleep? I thought I was bad getting 5 hours of sleep .. you need few red bull's and coffee to keep you up


----------



## Monolith (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Anyway, spent the rest of the night with a girl that I am seeing, so we didn't sleep much at all.



Is that a "push" or "pull" workout?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

P-funk- Yeah that's definitely a good thing. For me I just need to see my form, because looking in the mirror you can only gauge so much. It's amazing what you see looking at videos. The way that I lift my knees up during heavy pullups, etc. What part of my deadlift looks like it needs work, etc. 

Jen- Yeah I am going to try hard to get out of work early, get home and sleep for a few hours and then hit the gym. And then I'll be on my way to Virginia. I will definitely not be doing any sleeping behind the wheel, that's for sure. We'll see what happens later on today. So far I have been okay on one hour of sleep. I have been a little foggy minded (which is expected), but other than that I feel okay. Been trying to eat a bit more and keep my fluids up today as well. Last night was just a long night in general. I think that I am going to pop some ZMA and maybe 3mg of melatonin this afternoon before my nap, lol. I know it sounds crazy but I need as much REM as I can get in this nap.

sara- Yeah I know, 1 hour is just insane. I mean honestly sleep is crucial for me too. Not only in terms of recuperation, but in terms of my mood, etc. I am really going to try and make sure that I take a nap before driving down to Virginia. A 5-hour road trip, alone, is definitely not something that I want to be doing half asleep. 

Monolith- Neither, yet, I am not that big of a slut.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 25, 2004)

What do you mean color difference in the S1+ bottles??


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

MonStar- You going to live there by yourself?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm Trying- Hey man, I'll take a quote from my previous journal entry: 



> Day 18 of S1+. Wow, I am a bit concerned now. I am up to 7/8 sprays 2x per day. I just started my 2nd bottle of S1+ and I am very confused/concerned. My entire first bottle of S1+ I would shake it up, spray it into my hand (wearing a rubber glove) and rub it in. Well it always came out a pink/orange color, it was never clear. This 2nd bottle of S1+ for whatever reason is completely clear, there is no color to it at all. I am not sure if this is normal or not, so I posted on Avant about it and also e-mailed 1Fast400, I'll keep posted what they say.


sara- I am actually going to be living with a friend of mine, so we're going to share the rent and everything like that. I definitely think that we're going to have a good time.


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

sara- Thanks for the support, as always, I really appreciate it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

A few random poses from tonight's late push workout:


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

Just wondering- why you covering you'r face and we already seen you'r face in you'r pix galery?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 25, 2004)

sara- LOL, just because I always make the stupidest faces in the world when I am doing any kind of posing! I don't even know what I do it, I really don't mean to. I don't mind posting videos, etc. But when it comes to progress pictures it drives me crazy to be making a stupid looking face, lol.


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2004)

ok  
by the way.. you look great


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

ewwwwwwwww sweatyyy again!!!  Jk! looking great as always!  appearing a bit leaner too! and that back shot- is just something else!  (dont argue with me) 

Nice workout too!! considering you didnt have that much sleep the nite before!! I bet my 5lb'rs would have felt like boulders if I tryed to train! 
those dips!!!  I suck.. lol way to go!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Lookin solid, Mon.

How long till you try for 625 again?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

You know your face is too good looking to black out    Be careful and have fun!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

Good lifting. Very good session considering the rest and such.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

sara- Thanks a lot for the support, I really appreciate it a lot. 

Jen- Yeah I tried something new for the back shot, and as usual, I am sweaty, lol. I am glad to finally be here in Virginia Beach though. The trip was somewhat of a pain in the a*s. I hate driving by myself. I was really pleased with my dips and DB flyes in last night's workout. I am off to the gym in a few minutes now to do my pull session. I can't wait to workout at Bally's! 

Monolith- Hey man, thanks for the post. I can't wait to try 625 again. I am not sure yet when I am going to try again. Hopefully before I end my S1+ cycle. Last night I really felt a difference. I am not sure how to explain it. I just felt unusually strong, etc. 

Andrea- Aww, thanks so much.  It's definitely nice to finally be here in Virginia Beach. 

SF- Thanks man, appreciate it. Yeah considering the lack of sleep and everything like that, I was definitely pleased with my workout last night.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are the videos from last night's workout. A dips, a DB flyes, and a skullcrushers video. Sorry that the videos ended up coming out so dark. They are here with the rest of my training videos:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/temp/Monstar/


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome vids... especially the flys.  Damn dude, i cant even press 90's, forget about that. 

The skullcrushers looked like the way i do CG bench, tho... is that on purpose?  Or have i been doing CG bench wrong this whole time?


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

nice lifts bro....

i see you're into that LIGHT WEIGHT like me


----------



## stencil (Apr 26, 2004)

I love that dips video - it cracks me up because of the way one has to walk with those weights hanging between your legs.  I use the same weight belt at my gym and I feel like such a dork hobbling around between sets.    Good stuff.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 26, 2004)

He mentioned doing skulls to the neck. That creates more of a pressing movement. The other way you may have seen them done, or done them, is to keep your elbow and shoulder in a straight up-n-down line and just let your wrists descend to your forehead and back up.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Monolith- Thanks a lot for the support man, really really appreciate it. Yeah I was definitely happy with my new PR on DB flyes, wasn't too bad at all. The skullcrushers are a variation of skullcrushers that I always do. Instead of lowering the bar to the top of your head I lower it to my neck. Basically lets you use your pecs a little and I can handle a lot more weight than I can with regular skulls. 

Flex- Yeah, I love lifting light. 

stencil- LOL, that's always just hilarious to me. The way you have to walk. Always exhausts my legs walking around with all that weight strapped around my waist. It was friggin' exhausting trying to pull +185 yesterday around my waist. Doing dips with the weight was cake compared to all the energy I had to expend getting the damn weight around my waist, lol. Thanks for the post. 

SF- Thanks for helping clarify, man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Monday, 4-26-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 2% milk
- Balance Gold bar, Advant Edge bar 
- 3 breaded chicken strips, breaded chicken sandwich
- peanuts
- chicken & rice, apple
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- breaded chicken 
- chicken salad sandwich 
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich

Pretty good amount of food today I think, not too bad at all. Ended up today with roughly 4,700 calories and 360g protein. Not bad. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Woke up once but that wasn't my fault. Took ZMA before bed, by the way.

Weight: 227 lbs.  I was definitely surprised at my weight here at Bally???s tonight. I am not sure what I expected, maybe low 220???s. Maybe this S1+ is finally kicking in. 

Wanted to note that I today I drove down to Virginia Beach! This is where I am originally from and I came down to look at some colleges and apartments, and maybe apply for a few jobs. I am probably going to be living here starting this summer. So trying to figure out where I am going to work, live, etc. One really nice thing is that my dad has a lifetime membership to Bally???s Total Fitness that is somehow transferable to me. So I am glad I don???t have to pay for a gym membership. 

*Pull*

*Hammer Strength Low Rows*
100x12, 190x10, 280x8, 370x6, 240x14

*Bentover Rows*
305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3

*CG Cable Rows*
200x12, 200x12, 200x12, 200x12

*Concentration Curls*
40x12, 40x12, 40x12

*Hammer Curls*
Dropset: 50x10, 40x10, 30x10, 20x22

Worked out at Bally???s Total Fitness today here in Virginia Beach. Eh, not the greatest workout tonight at all. Felt like I really messed up my shoulders, I am not sure what happened. I think my rotator cuffs were a little stressed from yesterday???s heavy dips. But still that???s no excuse for lack of focus and all that today in the gym.  Started off with Hammer Strenght isolateral low rows. Not my favorite exercise in the world, basically just did them for a change. Worked up to 4 plates on each side for 6. Not bad. My heaviest set here today though really seemed to beat the hell out of my rotator cuffs. Felt a sharp pain in them after the set. 

Moved onto bentover rows with 8 sets of 3 with 305. Not too bad I guess, I don???t know. Used some body English on the last few sets. Used a double overhand shoulder-width grip and did these pretty much Yates style. I have not done bentover rows in a long time, so I am just starting to get back into them again. These were really hard on my rotator cuffs, damnit. Finished up my lats tonight with CG cable rows. Used the entire stack which here at Bally???s was only 200 lbs. Who knows why it doesn???t go heavier??? Anyway, great sets. Those 4 sets of 12 of cable rows probably hit my lats harder than the first 2 exercises. At least in terms of my upper back feeling absolutely trashed. 

Biceps today I tried to keep it fairly simple. Basically because I was out of energy, my shoulders hurt, etc. Hit 3 sets of 12 with the 40???s on concentration curls, biceps looked pretty damn good. Vascularity in my biceps is really impressing me lately. I don???t know how I seem to getting more and more vascular. Then finished up with a dropset in hammer curls, which was extremely intense. Nice way to finish up my workout.

Day 20 of S1+ today. Honestly, I mean I think I am noticing somewhat of a difference. But in terms of some huge dramatic change in my workouts, strength, etc.---I can't say that's happening at all. I mean I really have to consider that during all this I have upped my calories some, and drastically upped my protein intake. So I am honestly not sure what to think. I mean I can't say that I am dissapointed or impressed with S1+ yet. I am currently doing 7/8 sprays 2x per day. So I am not dosing low at all.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

305lb bent rows are nothin to frown at.

And careful with that rotator... the last thing you wanna do is injure that, especially in the middle of your cycle.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 26, 2004)

Monolith- Eh, I wasn't all that pleased today with my strength on bentover rows. Not necessarily because its a sh*tty amount of weight but more because I didn't feel all that strong doing them, etc. Oh well. Yeah, I definitely need to be extremely careful with my rotator cuffs, I cannot afford to get injured anytime in the near future.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

yikes!! take it easy on those rotators!! 
and those bent over rows are great!! wether u think so or not. 
glad to see that you think the S1 is kicking in ! good to see the increase in food and protein as well. 
damn good deal for Ballys! Have some good workouts there this weekend a fun time overall!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice Videos!!

Those deads are impressive!!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 27, 2004)

257 replies!? Where the hell have I been!? I'm totally out of the loop, I'll have to check out those videos when I get home so I can rip on your form and call you a pussy, haha j/k bro, workouts are looking reeeeeal nice. Good to see the weight bumpin up huh? Gotta be packin on the good stuff, thats what I like to see.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey babe, nice videos!!  Looking good!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Jen- Yeah I am definitely going to be careful with my damn rotator cuffs. I am always worried about getting injured. I guess because that's honestly the absolute worst thing that could happen to me its always just something I kind of fear is going to happen. I think as long as I train carefully, etc. I should be fine, though. My bentover rows were okay I guess. I honestly wasn't too happy with them, for whatever reason. Thanks for the support!

yellowmoomba- Thanks for the support man, really appreciate it. Yeah I just really want to hit 625 now. Thats honestly what my main focus is. Thanks again though man for chiming in. Nice to see a new face.

GRIFF- LOL, yeah man definitely check out the videos. I absolutely love taking videos. Especially in my basement because its just so damn easy, convenient, etc. The DB flyes and skullcrushers video though is dark, so it's kinda' hard to see. You would never guess I had 3 different lights on, lol. 

Anna- Hey there, thanks so much for the support! Havn't seen you around here in a while.


----------



## AnnaDTX (Apr 27, 2004)

Hon, I am on here, I just don't post anything yet.  I am to busy reading and reading.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

Good session. The bentover rows will pay off big time in the end. They're such a good lift to help so many other body parts.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey! Looks good in here like always! Nice workout- so I take your enjoying Ballys?  Congrats on getting to 227!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Anna- Oh okay, feel free to ask questions, or make any comments. Nice to see that you're reading regularly though.  

SF- Yeah man, I really really like bentover rows. They're just so damn exhausting. I did 1 of those 8 sets with an underhand grip and for whatever reason, now, I can't stand them with anything but an overhand grip. Before I used to love a double underhand grip, funny how things change. 

Andrea- Thanks so much for the support! Yeah I am really enjoying my training at Bally's. It's definitely a nice gym. Yeah I can't believe I got up to 227 yesterday. I am curious what I weigh today. I am going look at a few places today for a new creatine product, SAN V-12. We'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 27, 2004)

> I am curious what I weigh today.



Let's race to 240. I'm 230 today.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

SF- LOL, that's not a good idea. Because I could honestly get up to 240 in a day or two just by stuffing my face with everything in site. I think strength races are definitely a better idea. 

Maybe we should race to a triple BW deadlift?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 27, 2004)

I figured I would check out YOUR journal and say HI!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Sapphire- Thanks for checking out my journal, I really appreciate it. Always nice to see new faces.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

Tuesday, 4-27-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 1% milk, peanut butter toast
- apple
- cottage cheese + peaches
- Command bar, low-carb cookie
- Powerade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- lettuce wraps, sweet & sour chicken, brown rice, 2 martinis 
- whey protein + 1% milk
- whole-wheat tuna sandwich

Diet was okay today I guess. Went to a restaurant that I have never been to P.F. Chang???s, a Chinese restaurant that is excellent. Some of the best Chinese, or maybe food in general that I have ever had. Ended up getting 2 mixed drinks, lol, oh well. They were light not too heavy at all, so they couldn???t have been too high in calories. 

Ended up with around 4,600 calories, and about 330g or more of protein. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Woke up once but that wasn't my fault. Took ZMA before bed, by the way.

Weight: 227 lbs. 

*Legs*

*Sumo Deadlifts (3??? extended ROM)*
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 495x1, *545x1!*, 565x0

*ATF Squats*
315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, *385x1!*

*Leg Extensions*
255x10, 255x10
Dropset: 255x8, 225x6, 180x6, 120x6

*Seated Calf Raises* 
180x20, 180x20, 270x15, 270x15, 180x30, 180x30 

Wow, absolutely GREAT workout today. One of the best workouts that I have had in a long, long time. Started off with sumo stance deadlifts, but I did them with an extended ROM. Underneath each foot I stacked two 25???s, that are each 1.5??? wide. This really put a lot more stress on my lower back and helped me strength off the floor a good bit. Worked up to 495 which was honestly tough as hell coming off the gorund. Then I moved onto 545 which was just painful, lol. Right off the ground it wasn???t too bad, and then as I came up it wasn???t too too bad. 565 I couldn???t even budge off the floor at all, whatever. Pulling 545 with an extended ROM felt awesome.

Moved onto ATF squats, which I have NEVER done before today. And I have to say, that I absolutely fell in love with them.  I went deeper than I have EVER squatted before in my life, and it felt friggin??? awesome. Used a closer stance for me feet which was definitely something that I am not accustomed to. Went all the way down real deep and felt very very strong in this exercise. Ended up doing 8 sets of 2 with 315, and then hit 385 for a single. Finished up with some leg extensions, on some piece of sh*t Life Fitness machine, I prefer Nautilus by far. Quads got an INSANE pump, however. Then seated calf raises, nothing exciting. 

---Bought and started some SAN V-12 today. Going to be taking a scoop of that in my Gatorade/Powerade while I train rather than my regular creatine. I am not sure if this has anything to with my workout today being absolutely incredible or what. But I felt great. Pump in my quads was insane, pump in my calves was also insane. So far I am loving this stuff!  

Also, I want to add that I moved my 500mg of usnic acid to before bed, instead of preworkout. I really think that it was making my lethargic, etc. 

Day 21 of S1+. Honestly, today, I am not sure it was because of the V-12 or what, but I feel GREAT. I mean better than I have felt in a long time. My intensity and focus at the gym was insane. Just overall today I feel incredible. I am still doing 7 sprays 2x per day.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea, PF Changs is the best.  We have one here too.  And yes, sans and swole help the "pump".  Great workout BTW.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

Damn dude... 385 for an ATF squat is incredible.  Thats close to being what a guy at my gym squats (455 ATF, i think) - and he's a friggin powerlifter!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

I see someone else is in LOVE with the ATF squats!!!  they're great eh!!? ! great work on them btw!! 
those sumo deads are lookin good too! Ive never tried those!


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 27, 2004)

haha awesome workout today mike, I was tryin to get ahold of you first to say that I think theres somethin to this San V12, the pumps in my arms and chest were amazing, not my best workout but it felt great.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice Squats!!

P.F. Chang???s rocks!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 27, 2004)

PreMier- Yeah man, this girl I know always goes on and on about how great it is, at least now I know for myself that the food is friggin' awesome. I didn't realize that in Delaware we actually P.F. Chang's about 45 minutes away. Not too bad at all for such a good restaurant. Thanks for the support man. Yeah, so far V-12 is friggin' awesome, and it tastes fabulous.

Monolith- Yeah I was definitely pleased with 385 for a single on ATF squats. I'll definitely have to get a video of them up. They were extremely deep. My knees were almost aching at the bottom of each rep, lol. I don't think that I have ever gone that deep before in squats, like ever in my life. Thanks for the support. 

Jen- Yeah I am completely in love with ATF squats. I always saw them in people's journals and never actually gave them a shot before today. I definitely am a huge fan of them. You might want to give extended ROM deadlifts a shot, they're really really intense. 

GRIFF- Yeah man, definitely. So far, this is only my first use of V-12, but so far I absolutely love it. Pumps today at the gym were just nuts. But anyway, I ended up getting the tropical fruit flavor I think it is, and damn it's good tasting! I put it in my Powerade and it made it really sweet, far better tasting than regular old creatine.

yellowmoomba- Thanks a lot for the support man, I absolutely love ATF squats, so you're probably going to start seeing them on a more regular basis. And yes, P.F. Chang's is my new favorite restaurant! I got a "Flirtini Martini" and a "Zombie" and those 2 drinks are friggin' awesome!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> ...............
> 
> .................And yes, P.F. Chang's is my new favorite restaurant! I got a "Flirtini Martini" and a "Zombie" and those 2 drinks are friggin' awesome!




I thought you were 20.  How'd you get a drink  ??


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba- I am 20, but for some reason, I really don't know why, lol, my I.D. says that I am 23.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> yellowmoomba- I am 20, but for some reason, I really don't know why, lol, my I.D. says that I am 23.



It's funny how that happens!!       I remember those days....The first time I turned 21 I was a junior in high school - compliments of "Bob's ID Shop" in downtown Detroit.....    LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Mike,
Have you had any problems with water retention that you've noticed?? I noticed on my cycle of 1ad/4ad I'm retaining water like a mutha.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

yellowmoomba- LOL, yeah it's great. I'll be 21 in a few months so it's really not that big of a deal. But it's just kinda' nice not to have to worry about not being able to get a mixed drink if I want one. 

I'm Trying- Yeah I am retaining water like crazy man, lol. My abs are barely even visible. And even though I know that I am leaner now than I have been in a while, my abs are almost completely not visible. When it comes to vascularity though, I don't feel like I am retaining too much. Could be my diet as well, I don't keep track of my sodium intake at all.


----------



## o-dub (Apr 28, 2004)

hey guys i was wondering if v-12 was worth the money. does it work? are there any side affects?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

A flirtini martini?? Sounds Good


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 28, 2004)

*o-dub:* besides the itchy rash on your ass, shrinking of the testes, and development of breast tissue there is really no REAL side effect of san v-12, love the pump though, definetly worth the price of the sides and money.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

o-dub- Hey man, I have only taken in twice now, but my pumps were friggin' awesome in both workouts. So at this point I can say that it's definitely a good supplement. But again, it's honestly too soon to really say anything for sure. Thanks for the post. 

Andrea- Yeah, it was definitely good! 

GRIFF- I hope that o-dub knows that you're joking, lol. The pumps so far is all I have really noticed at this point.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

Wednesday, 4-28-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk + banana
- breaded chicken fingers
- peanut butter & banana sandwich
- Powerade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- spicy chicken sandwich, breaded chicken fingers
- Meso-Tech bar, Odyssey bar
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- grilled chicken breast, baked potato, 3 Long Island's, tropical martini 
- chicken wrap 

Damn, a lotta' calories that I took in today. Really packed in a ton, I am not sure why. Ended up going out tonight to T.G.I. Friday's and then a bar, and got completely smashed. Not the best idea in the whole world, but oh well. Took in roughly 5K calories today. This is a very rough estimate. Also took in about 350g of protein, as well. 

Sleep: 7.5 hours. 

Weight: 227 lbs. Weight has been steady the past few days. I am curious what I weigh back at home at the scale I normally use. 

*Push*

*Hammer Strength Bench Presses* 
110x12, 200x10, 290x8, *380x4!*, 250x13

*Suspended BB Presses*
275x2, 275x2, 275x2, 245x3, 245x3, 245x3, 295x0

*Seated French Presses*
105x12, 105x12, 105x10, 105x10

*Machine Lateral Raises*
Dropset: 140x7, 110x7, 80x7, 50x7

Workout today was pretty good. I was definitely a little stiff from my last push workout. Really hit my chest and triceps hard, though. Started off with HS bench presses, which are okay I guess. I have mixed feelings about Hammer Strength equipment, honestly. Worked up to 4 plates per side for 4, which was definitely a big PR for me. Then moved onto suspended bench. Which is basically just bench pressing from the bottom position, in the power rack. I started with the bar about 1/2" from my chest. Hit 3 sets of 2 with 275, and then 3 sets of 3 with 245. At that point I was exhausted, and could barely budge 295. 

Moved onto seated French presses for my triceps, which tore the f*ck outta??? my triceps. Really hit my triceps hard with these 4 sets. Especially since my triceps were already exhausted from the HS presses and the suspended bench. Finished up today with Life Fitness or some sh*t lateral raises. I prefer the Nautilus machine at home completely. Good dropset though, my delts were on fire.  

Day 22 of S1+ today. So far I am not sure what I think, still. I mean I guess it???s working but again, nothing dramatic. I still have about half a bottle left and then another full bottle to use up. But anyway, no huge PR???s in terms of my strength at all, that???s for sure. I would like to hit a new deadlift PR before I finish up the S1+.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey man, cant complain about hittin yet another PR!

Maybe if the S1 doesnt work out for ya, you can start some mudge-style supplementation. 

You gonna video your next DL attempt?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmm I love peanut butter & banana   

great bench and french presses! did you do them (FP's ) with cambered bar or straight?

and give the S1 a bit more time, your weight is up.. so thats a good sign.. keep eating enough and training hard!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 28, 2004)

Monolith- Yeah I know that I really shouldn't be complaining if the truth is known. I mean I am hitting PR's, its just that reading the reviews for S1+ I expected so much more than what I am getting. Maybe because guys kept reporting gains of 15-20 lbs. in 3-4 weeks. I could just be expecting too much, I mean I am about 99% sure that I am making gains. Whether or not its because of the S1+ or my increased calories or increased protein intake, I am not really sure. The next time I try 625, I am definitely going to make a video clip of it. 

Jen- Yeah peanut butter & banana sandwiches are GREAT, and on whole-wheat bread they're honestly not really that bad for you if you ask me. I did the French presses today with a CG on a cambered-bar, thanks for asking. Yeah my weight and strength are both increasing, so I guess I shouldn't really complain.


----------



## o-dub (Apr 29, 2004)

so what exactly is v-12? and are there any possible side affects?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 29, 2004)

wrong place to ask this bro, its creatine, no side effects other than what can be linked to creatine.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

o-dub- Yeah, this is really not the place to ask about V-12 man, if you're curious post a thread in the supplement forum. V-12 is a creatine product, by the way, and I have not experienced any side effects. For a description of the product, look here:

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=205

And, for some reviews on the product, look here:

http://www.1fast400.com/product_reviews.php?products_id=205

GRIFF- Thanks man, appreciate it. So far I am absolutely loving V-12.


----------



## o-dub (Apr 29, 2004)

monstar, i pmed u about it, and you said to post it in your journal, didnt you?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

> Suspended BB Presses
> 275x2, 275x2, 275x2, 245x3, 245x3, 245x3, 295x0



Do 8 sets of 2 on 6" Lockouts next time. And then come back to this. 

Strengthening one portion of a full ROM will increase strength in other portions of the ROM. In a nutshell, if you increase your lockout strength, you'll also increase your strength of the chest.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

o-dub- I know you PM'ed me about it man, and I am telling you now that I don't have enough experience to really say whether its effective or not. Again, post a thread in the supplement forum. 

SF- Okay hold up, so you're saying my next push session for my high-set/low-rep technique I should do 6" lockouts, correct? My strength on suspended bench honestly was not as great as I would have liked. Not the worst in the world but could have been a LOT better, IMO. Thanks for the post.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

Thursday, 4-29-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- peanut butter toast
- tuna sandwich
- Powerade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- 4 spicy breaded chicken breasts
- whey protein 
- Long Island, Sex on the Beach 
- turkey & cheese sandwich, salad + vinegarette dressing

Diet was okay. Ended up drinking some mixed drinks again, which was honestly not the smartest thing in the whole world. Whatever. Took in roughly 4.5K calories I would say, and right around 330g of protein or so today, just a guess. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Sh*tty sleep, woke up a few times. Not being able to sleep straight through on this S1+ stuff is really starting to irritate the f*ck outta' me. 

*Pull*

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
120x12, 150x10, 180x8, *210x6!*, 150x14

*T-Bar Rows*
305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, *345x4!*

*CG Cable Rows*
210x12, 210x12, 210x12

*Concentration Curls*
40x12, 40x12, 40x12
Dropset: 40x10, 30x10, 20x10

Damn, friggin' GREAT workout today. I was so surprised that I had such a good workout. I really didn't expect to with sleep last night that could have been better, WAY too many godd*mn drinks last night, etc. I am definitely happy right now. Worked out in my basement so my weights on the cable exercises are going to be off. 

Started off with CG pulldowns, hit my lats hard. Hit a PR in pulldowns. Basically because 210 is the entire stack on the Paramount machine that I have in my basement, and I have never been able to do pulldowns with that weight. So I am definitely pleased, even if it is a b*tch cable exercise. Moved onto some heavy ghetto style t-bar rows. Used 305 for 6 sets of 3. Took a video clip of 305 for a triple. Definitely hit my midback and lats hard. Then I moved onto 345 for 4, huge PR here!  Took a video clip of 345 for 4 as well. Used some momentum, but on this kind of exercise I dont think it's a big deal. I only have two 45's in my basement, so to load up 345 I had to use two 45's, two 35's, four 25's, and four 10 lbs. plates, LOL. 

Finished up with some cable rows, finished my back off nicely. And finally some concentration curls which I am liking more and more to hit my biceps. They're definitely a Men's Health exercise but I still think they do a pretty good at getting the job done. 

Day 23 of S1+. So far so good. Today in the mirror I definitely looked large. Strength today in my pull session was all around up. Now I think I can honestly say that I am starting to see some noticeable improvements on S1+. For whatever reason it took a while to get to this point. Even my chest/delts/arms in the mirror look larger to me. Still need to keep my diet in order, would like to tighten up just a tad since it is summer.

Missed my 2nd application today of S1+. I am going to try and use 3 applications tomorrow, damnit.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Did you not weigh in today?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 29, 2004)

> SF- Okay hold up, so you're saying my next push session for my high-set/low-rep technique I should do 6" lockouts, correct? My strength on suspended bench honestly was not as great as I would have liked. Not the worst in the world but could have been a LOT better, IMO. Thanks for the post.



That's exactly what I'm saying. If you do 8 sets of 2 on 6" lockouts with 400 or whatever is heavy for you in that ROM, and then come back next session with suspended bench, I'm pretty sure you'll handle that 295 without much trouble.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

nice work on the T bar rows!!!  
glad to hear that your starting to see and feel results from the S1... just took hitting that 3 week mark as many said! 

did you not take the ZMA last nite??


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

PreMier- Actually man I only weigh in on days that I actually go to the gym. Today I worked out in my basement, so I don't trust any of the scales at my house, lol. Thanks for noticing, though. 

SF- Okay man, I will do that. I'll do 8 sets of 2 in lockouts my next push session, and then the following push session I'll do suspended bench as my first lift and see what kind weights I am throwing around. Anything else you want to add, as always, please feel free.

Jen- Thanks for the post Jen. Yeah I was happy with my t-bar row strength today. I am waiting for Rob to upload the videos so you guys can see that kind of momentum that I am using with 345. The S1+ is finally kicking in I think, and I did take ZMA last night, I just had too much to friggin' drink.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

It seems like your drinking MORE than one time a week   Is this true?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

PreMier- Yeah it is true, unfortunately.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is a link to the 2 t-bar row videos, the first is 305 for a triple, and the second is 345 for 4:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/temp/Monstar/

Just to give you an idea of my form, etc. I normally just load the weight with 45's, but in my basement I only have two 45's, and two 35's, lol, so there are four 25's loaded on as you will see, and for 345 there are an additional four 10 lbs. plates.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice, thats exactly how I do them.  What the hell is playing in the background?  The TV?  You need some Pantera or soem Metallica 

You do know that alcohol decreases protein synthesis by 20%?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 29, 2004)

PreMier- LOL, thats just the radio playing in the background. For some reason everyone seems to miss that I had on earphones and was listening to my MP3 player. I keep the radio on too so my family upstairs can't hear the weights getting slammed around, lol.

BTW, I didn't know that about alcohol. It actually pisses me off because lately I have been drinking way too damn much. And yeah, ghetto style t-bar rows are friggin' great.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 29, 2004)

*U ANIMAL!!!*

owow!!!  i just checked out ur video clips.......i didnt know u could putem on here? or how? oh well, no point in figureing it out, ill just let all the hot buff jocks like u keep em on here


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

Alcohol is bad, no doubt, but don't worry too much. Just keep it under control. Don't wake up and skip the gym because of a hangover.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

I just looked at your clips too! Very cool!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

good work on those t bar rows! dang you always grunt that loud.. or just at home?  
anyway that you can lighten the vids up some.. like turn on some lights in your basement? its hard to see anything!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 30, 2004)

chiquita6683- Yeah I always get my videos uploaded on here, lol. I guess just because I like to give everyone an idea of what my form is like, etc. Thanks for the support, though.  

SF- Yeah man, I agree with you. I definitely don't think that alcohol is a good thing at all, but then again at the same time I really don't think that it's the absolutely worst thing in the world, either. 

Sapphire- Thanks so much! 

Jen- I only ever make any kind of noise when I lift at home, lol. I absolutely hate when guys are grunting and making all these stupid sounds at the gym. If it's a maximal deadlift attempt it's one thing, but for DB kickbacks, please. Trust me, I have so many lights on in the basement it's ridiculous. For whatever reason my digital camera in my basement just sucks. Sorry.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice video!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 30, 2004)

Andrea- Thanks so much, lol. Sorry they're so dark, I really need to mess with the settings.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 30, 2004)

Friday, 4-30-2004

Diet:
- whey protein
- peanut butter sandwich
- Powerade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- tuna & cheese sub 
- turkey & cheese sandwich, peaches
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- Metrx bar, Balance Gold bar
- spicy breaded chicken
- tuna & cheese sub
- MRP + 1% milk 

Took in a lot of food today, wow. Ended up with roughly 4.9K calories today, and around 370g or so of protein today. Again, just rough estimates, but in this ballpark, of course. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Sh*tty sleep again, woke up a bunch of times unfortunately. Whatever. 

---Didn't apply my 2nd application of S1+ yesterday, so I am going to try and do it 3x today. Also noticed an itchy rash I am developing. Who knows what the hell it could be from. Also missed my dose of ZMA before bad last night, damnit. 

*Legs*

*Speed Deadlifts* 
385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 385x2

*SLDL*
CAT: 275x10, 275x10, 275x8, 275x8, 275x7, 275x7 

*Leg Extensions*
Dropset: 210x12, 180x12, 150x12, 120x12, 90x12

OUCH. Tough, tough, tough short leg session today. I am have some serious issues with my Prelude right now so unfortunately I couldn't actually make it to the gym. So I was forced to do some kind of sh*tty workout in my basement. Well, I made the most of what I had available, and beat the f*ck outta' my lower back and legs. 

Started off with some speed deads, an exercise that I havn't really done since Westside for some reason. Trying to get back into them a little because I want to hit that 625 on deadlift, damnit. Hit up 8 sets of 2 with 385 which were pretty good I guess. Didn't use a belt or anything, and honestly 385 felt extremely light. For whatever reason whenever I deadlift in my basement it always feels like I am barely lifting anything at all, lol. 

Then onto SLDL.  These completely bent me over and gave it to me dry, LOL. Talk about an exercise kicking my f*cking a*s. I used the CAT principle but only did it to 50 reps, not 100. I was planning on going to 100. But after the first 2 sets of 10, I was friggin' destroyed. Nothing, and I mean nothing, is more physically exhausting for me than high-rep deadlifts. Took as little rest as possible between sets but that still was quite a while. By the 5th and 6th set I was so friggin' dead, I could barely even stand up straight, I had to sit down. 

Finished up with a good dropset on leg extensions. Used the Paramount leg extension that I have in my basement. The ROM is awful on it, honestly, but it got the job done. 

Day 24 of S1+. Like I said yesterday I only applied it once, so I am going to make an effort to apply it 3x today if I get the time. We'll see what happens. I really cannot be missing doses. I am also going to take a rest day tomorrow, I really need it. Today and yesterady my sleep has been less than I would like, so I definitely need it.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Apr 30, 2004)

CAT done on compound lifts is a whole new world. It's brutally effective though. Be extra sure to consume 25-30 calories per pound of bodyweight today, your body is going to be in an extreme recovery mode. 

The great part about CAT on compound lifts is that you're hitting so much so hard. Your erectors, your glutes, your hams ALL just got their asses kicked.

I'd say you deserve a rest day.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

Damn man, nice deads.  Really awesome w/o you got there.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 30, 2004)

SF- Yeah, I too feel that I deserve a rest day, lol. I beat myself so friggin' hard the past few days it's ridiculous. Especially yesterday, wow, I completely kicked myself in the a*s with all that heavy rowing. I really need to focus on calories, protein, and sleep at this point. And cutting back on the alcohol, that's for sure. I mean I never drink THAT much, but 2 nights in a row is just too much for me. I absolutely love CAT though, no matter how bad it kicks my a*s. 

Monolith- Thanks man. Yeah I was pleased overall with my workout, honestly. I mean considering that I was training in my basement where it's almost impossible to get any kind of leg workout at all, I was pretty damn happy.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

So can you attribute any improved performance/gains to the S1+, yet?


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 30, 2004)

Real nice workout bro, lookin awesome. Saw the videos today, all of them were very impressive, I especially like the 605 deadlift, very very impressive. Keep it up man!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 30, 2004)

Monolith- Honestly man, I really can't attribute all that much to S1+ at all. Other than the simple fact that all of this time I have considerably upped my protein intake as well, along with my calories. So whether or not the S1+ is actually doing a whole lot is hard to say. I mean I have been training often, but I always do, my strength has been steadily increasing, but it always does, etc. I am still just waiting for the huge dramatic increase in size/strength that everyone in the reviews is talking about. 

GRIFF- Thanks man, really appreciate the support. Yeah 605 was pretty good. I would love to get a 625 dealift video up in the next few weeks...


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 1, 2004)

Drop the S1+ when your bottles are done, maintain the diet.

There are two things to consider. 

1) *Can* you maintain the diet without the S1+?
2) If you can, are you still making the same progress?

Here's my honest opinion. You're 20 year old. Your test levels are just insane still. Abuse that to its fullest. I'm always more than happy to help.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

Monstar - 

Nice workout!

You are the king of breaded chicken!!      Do you eat it everyday??      It seems like its in your diet every time I check


----------



## M.J.H. (May 1, 2004)

SF- I actually stopped the S1+ as of yesterday. This rash on my upper arms, chest, traps, and delts is just out of control. The itching is way too intense to deal with, and I honestly don't think that the gains are worth the rash that I am experiencing. I am thinking about starting M1T in a few days, actually. But I am definitely going to be maintaining my diet, however. I am also taking into consideration that I am only 20, etc. 

yellowmoomba- LOL, thanks man, and yes, I am the king of breaded chicken. I absolutely love breaded chicken. It's definitely something that I am a big fan of. I know its not as healthy as grilled chicken, but honestly there is no comparison in terms of taste.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 1, 2004)

Saturday, 5-1-2004

Diet:
- whey protein + 1% milk
- tuna & cheese sub
- turkey & cheese sandwich, melon
- grilled chicken sandwich 
- Metrx bar, Pure Protein bar
- orange chicken, rice, vegetables, wine 
- banana, 1% milk 

Diet was okay today, honestly a bit low I think in calories and protein. Ended up with roughly 4K calories, and around 300g of protein or so. Not too bad afterall. 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 225 lbs. 

*Cardio*

First thing this morning on an empty stomach I did 15 minutes of interval training on the treadmill, 1 minute of walking at 3.9 MPH followed by 1 minute of running at 8.1 MPH. I was going to do 20 minutes but for whatever reason I was completely exhausted, and out of time. Had no time at all to do abs. Oh well.

Stopped my S1+ as of yesterday. Developed an awful rash that pretty much left me no real choice except to stop. I am going to be taking 6-OXO today, tomorrow, and on Monday or Tuesday I am going to be starting M1T (Methyl-1-Testosterone). I am going ot be starting with 5mg 2x per day and then the following week up the dose to 5mg 3x per day.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 1, 2004)

Don't take M1T by itself. Take 600mg of 4AD with it everyday. Get some Nolva or Clomid to recover afterwards and don't even bother with 6OXO.

Think about it. M1T is not a prohormone. Your lifestyle will need to be adjusted for this.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 1, 2004)

SF- Now I agree with man, that M1T is not a regular PH and I should adjust things. But I am going to try M1T by itself, since I have already been taking 1-test and 4-AD in the S1+. I just want to see how my body reacts to the different compounds. Honestly 1-test and 4-AD didn't do that much for me, so I want to take methyl-1-test exclusively to see how I respond to that. 

But like I said in your PM, my training is right now, in your hands.


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

Hey Mon... that 6oxo really wont do jack for the 3 or 4 days youre gonna be using it.  IMO i think it would be best if you just kept using the S1+ until the M1T got here, rash or not.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 1, 2004)

You asked for it. 

*Upper Day 1*
Flat Bench: sets of 3 to a 3RM
Close-grip Decline OR Dips: high/low like you do now
Triceps: 2-3 sets of 4-8 (skulls, etc)
Shoulders: 4 sets of 6 or 3 sets of 8 (heavy like a db press or uprights)
Shoulders: 2 sets of 12 (side laterals or front raise)

*Lower Day 1*
Squats/Deads/GoodAMs: to a 1RM (always mix it up)
Compound Assist: high/low (pick any leg lift you like. leg press, SLDL, etc)
Legs: 3 sets of 8 (prefer hamstrings here, hypers maybe?)
Back: 5 sets of 5 (rowing or chinning, etc)
Biceps: whatever you want

*Upper Day 2*
Close-grip Bench: sets of 5 to a 5RM
Rack Lockouts: to a 1RM (vary the lockout, 4", 6", etc)
Triceps: 6-8 sets of 6-10 (skulls, oh db press, etc)
Triceps: 2-3 sets of 6 (pushdowns, dips, etc)
Shoulders: 4 sets of 6 or 3 sets of 8 (side laterals or front raises)

*Lower Day 2*
Speed Work: 8 speed sets of 2 reps
Compound Assist: high/low (SLDL, Good AMs, etc)
Heavy Legs: 6 sets of 4 (leg press, etc)
Hamstrings: 4-6 sets of 6-10 reps
Heavy Back: 3-6 sets of 4-6 reps (rowing)
Heavy Back: 3 sets of 8 (chins, whatever)
Biceps: anything you want


----------



## M.J.H. (May 1, 2004)

Monolith- Yeah man, I realized that 100%. So I am going to force myself to make the rash even worse by continue using the product, and hopefully eveything will be okay. We'll see what happens. I am going to use it tonight and tomorrow and hopefully the M1T will come in the mail on Monday, I got it overnighted here. 

SF- Thanks so much man! I am going to have a few questions, as I am sure you know. Let me take one day at a time and as questions to make it easy. Also, I am thinking about running a 2 days on, 1 day off split. Sound okay? 



> Flat Bench: sets of 3 to a 3RM


Okay man, how do you want me to do this? Basically just pick a weight and every upper body 1 day increase the weight until I find my 3RM? Or just work up to my 3RM like this: 

135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 295x3

Is that what you're saying? So every time I do my upper body 1 session basically try and hit a new 3RM with flat BB presses, correct? 



> Close-grip Decline OR Dips: high/low like you do now


Just making sure you're talking about 8 sets of 2, or 10 sets of 1, etc. correct? 



> Triceps: 2-3 sets of 4-8 (skulls, etc)
> Shoulders: 4 sets of 6 or 3 sets of 8 (heavy like a db press or uprights)
> Shoulders: 2 sets of 12 (side laterals or front raise)


This is all pretty straight forward, but you might have to check out each individual workout. 



> Squats/Deads/GoodAMs: to a 1RM (always mix it up)


Okay so basically Westside style here, correct? Working up to a 1RM gradually increasing the weight, pyramid style, of course. Are you saying mix it up with only squat/deadlift/GM or are you saying change this exercise up completely with rack pulls, etc.? 



> Compound Assist: high/low (pick any leg lift you like. leg press, SLDL, etc)
> Legs: 3 sets of 8 (prefer hamstrings here, hypers maybe?)
> Back: 5 sets of 5 (rowing or chinning, etc)
> Biceps: whatever you want


Okay this seems pretty straight forward, shouldn't be a problem at all. Basically high-set/low-rep for an accessory lift, followed by assistance work. 



> Close-grip Bench: sets of 5 to a 5RM


This would look more like this:

135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5

Correct?



> Rack Lockouts: to a 1RM (vary the lockout, 4", 6", etc)
> Triceps: 6-8 sets of 6-10 (skulls, oh db press, etc)
> Triceps: 2-3 sets of 6 (pushdowns, dips, etc)
> Shoulders: 4 sets of 6 or 3 sets of 8 (side laterals or front raises)


Wow, so a bit more volume here for my triceps, okay seems simple enough. 



> Speed Work: 8 speed sets of 2 reps
> Compound Assist: high/low (SLDL, Good AMs, etc)


Okay I am probably going to be alternated speed deadlifts with speed squats. And then the accessory lift I am assuming is just standard high-set/low-rep.



> Heavy Legs: 6 sets of 4 (leg press, etc)
> Hamstrings: 4-6 sets of 6-10 reps
> Heavy Back: 3-6 sets of 4-6 reps (rowing)
> Heavy Back: 3 sets of 8 (chins, whatever)
> Biceps: anything you want


Again, all of this seems to be pretty straight forward. 

BTW, stay tuned for Upper Body 1 tomorrow!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 2, 2004)

> Okay man, how do you want me to do this? Basically just pick a weight and every upper body 1 day increase the weight until I find my 3RM? Or just work up to my 3RM like this:
> 
> 135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 295x3
> 
> Is that what you're saying? So every time I do my upper body 1 session basically try and hit a new 3RM with flat BB presses, correct?



Find your 3RM every time. Every so often we'll add twists to this to avoid CNS overtraining.



> Just making sure you're talking about 8 sets of 2, or 10 sets of 1, etc. correct?



Yep.



> Okay so basically Westside style here, correct? Working up to a 1RM gradually increasing the weight, pyramid style, of course. Are you saying mix it up with only squat/deadlift/GM or are you saying change this exercise up completely with rack pulls, etc.?



Everything. Sometimes full deads, sometimes squats to above parallel, sometimes Good AMs with a partial ROM, etc. The greatest variety in the routine will be here.



> This would look more like this:
> 
> 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5
> 
> Correct?



Yep, with twists added from time to time like the 3RM work.



> Wow, so a bit more volume here for my triceps, okay seems simple enough.



Well, you want big arms, right? 



> Okay I am probably going to be alternated speed deadlifts with speed squats. And then the accessory lift I am assuming is just standard high-set/low-rep.



Correct. I'm looking forward to marking tomorrow's post to compare in a couple months.


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

interesting...  this I look forward to watchin progress!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 2, 2004)

SF- Okay man, thanks. I am definitely going to be needing you to check my workouts on a regular basis if you don't mind. It's going to be really helpful to make sure that I am not overtraining my CNS, etc. I absolutely love by the way that I am training my back on my lower body day, that makes things so much more enjoyable for me. Yeah we can mark May 1st as this change pretty much. Since yesterday, 4-1-2004, was actually a rest day. I am curious how I am doing on June 1st or July 1st.  

Jen- Yeah definitely stay tuned. I am putting all of SF's training theories to the test. I finally decided to be his "guinea pig" so to speak.


----------



## Monolith (May 2, 2004)

Supertraining + M1T is gonna make you into even more of a monster, MonStar.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 2, 2004)

Monolith- Thanks man, I sure as hell hope so!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 2, 2004)

Sunday, 5-2-2004

Diet: 
- whey protein + 1% milk, banana
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- peanut butter sandwich, skim milk
- Metrx bar 
- banana
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- MRP + 1% milk
- 1 & 1/2 tuna sandwiches 
- grilled chicken taco salad 

Damn, a LOT of food today, lol. Ended up taking in roughly 5K calories and around 350g of protein. Ate a huge meal right before bed, a monster taco salad with tortilla chips, grilled chicken, cheese, etc. etc. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Sh*tty hours, now that I started back up on S1+ last night just until my M1T gets here. Woke up I think it was 3 times last night. Once to use the bathroom, and the other 2 times it was just completely out of nowhere, damnit. 

Weight: 226 lbs.

Started SF's program for me today, for those of you who are curious about the details of the program it's at the top of page 14 in my journal. Expecting some damn good results on this program, we'll see what happens. 

*Upper Body 1*

*Flat BB Presses*
135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 285x3, 295x3, 305x2

*Dips* 
+170x2, +170x2, +170x2, +170x2, +135x3, +135x3, +135x3

*Seated French Presses*
115x8, 115x8, 115x6

*Upright Rows*
145x8, 145x8, 145x8

*DB Front Raises* 
40x10, 40x10 

A pretty damn good overall workout today I think. Like I said I am just starting SF's program so I am going to be doing a tad more frequency and maybe a little more volume. Nothing that I can't handle, though. Started off working up to a 3RM with flat bench. Ended up hitting 295 for a triple, but couldn't get 305 for a triple. I would LOVE to eventually hit 315 for a triple, damn that would be friggin' great. 

Moved onto dips, where I used +170 lbs. for 4 sets of 2. Nothing too extreme here today. I would say 3 out of the 4 sets of 2 were to failure. Just barely completed the 2nd rep. Then I lightened up the load a little and hit 3 sets of 3 with +135. Nice sets there as well. Triceps were toast. Moved onto seated French presses for my triceps (a.k.a. seated skullcrushers). Used 115 lbs., and an EZ-curl bar. Finished up with shoulders, 3 heavy sets of uprights and 2 sets of front raises. Not too bad at all here today. 

This should be my last and final day of S1+, hopefully. As long as everything goes as planned I believe I should get my M1T tomorrow in the mail, as long as FedEx doesn't f*ck anything up. They're usually pretty good, so we'll see what happens. I am really hoping for some damn good results on M1T. I am most likely going to start off with 10mg like I said and then shortly bump it to 15mg a day. Hoping for some good size/strength off of it. And then going onto my PCT.


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

holy hell.... now do I ever feel like a whimp on my dips I just posted! thanks!!!!  
good work!!! Im def looking forward to watching you and these workouts ala SF style!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 2, 2004)

> Started off working up to a 3RM with flat bench. Ended up hitting 295 for a triple, but couldn't get 305 for a triple. I would LOVE to eventually hit 315 for a triple, damn that would be friggin' great.



We are going to change this up slightly next time, but you had a hell of a session. You'll have that 315x3 in a few sessions don't worry. You displayed an awesome starting point today.

The next time you do Upper1, we're going to change your flat bench. You'll start at the top as usual but we're going to set safety pins about 4" off your chest and you'll go for the 3RM again.

This is going to work marvelously, I'll seeya tomorrow.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 2, 2004)

Jen- Yeah, all of my workouts are going to be SF style from here on out. I am really trusting what he has to say a lot at this point. So hopefully my gains will be even better. Thanks for the support, by the way. I was definitely pleased with my dips today. 170 lbs. around my waist though is just straight up painful, lol. 

SF- Okay man, wow, I am just a tad confused. I really really would love to hit 315x3. I always want to hit 315 for more than just a single. I didn't at all realize that 295x3 was an awesome starting point, but thanks man.  

So next time, let's see here. I'll unrack the weight just like regular flat BB presses but I'll take the bar down to 4" off my chest rather than touching the bar to my chest? This should be good, it sounds a lot like board presses---which I always wanted to try but I never had access to any boards.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 2, 2004)

Like board presses, but a tad different. We'll discuss it on Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

170 lbs dips!!   Damn !


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

SF- Okay man, looking forward to it, thanks. 

yellowmoomba- Hey thanks a lot for the support man, appreciate it as always. Yeah I hit +160 for I believe 6 sets of 2 a little while back and decided to man up yesterday and go for three 45's and a 35 around my waist. Was painful, to say the least.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> SF- Okay man, looking forward to it, thanks.
> 
> yellowmoomba- Hey thanks a lot for the support man, appreciate it as always. Yeah I hit +160 for I believe 6 sets of 2 a little while back and decided to man up yesterday and go for three 45's and a 35 around my waist. Was painful, to say the least.



Monstar - 

What are you using for a dip belt??    I had 135 lbs on at the gym last year and broke the clip!     I'm looking to buy a new one (heavy duty) - any suggestions - websites?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba- Hey man, I have a leather belt with a big thick chain on it. It's pretty heavy duty. I don't even remember where I bought it, a local store though that carried gym equipment. If you look in my dips video a few pages back you can see it pretty clearly. If I get a chance tonight I'll take a pic of it for you to see it up close. I have held +185 before, never more than that, though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> yellowmoomba- Hey man, I have a leather belt with a big thick chain on it. It's pretty heavy duty. I don't even remember where I bought it, a local store though that carried gym equipment. If you look in my dips video a few pages back you can see it pretty clearly. If I get a chance tonight I'll take a pic of it for you to see it up close. I have held +185 before, never more than that, though.



Thanks for the info..........that's what I'm currently using.    I use an old leather weight belt with a heavy duty chain that I bought from Home Depot.     I went to Galyans and bought a mountain climbers clip for the chain.    It just weights about 10 pounds.    I was looking for a heavy duty "light" belt that would withstand about 100 lbs of weight.    Don't worry about the pic.   I do appreciate the offer though..

Thanks..


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba- Wow, so you built your weight belt yourself huh? I bought mine for $50 or something like that. Yeah mine is extremely light, maybe a 1/2 lbs. or less. And it definitely holds a sh*tload for weight, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

Monday, 5-3-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk, banana
- peanut butter sandwich
- whey protein + skim milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- turkey & cheese sub
- Metrx bar, Detour bar
- honey BBQ wings
- whey protein + skim milk, apple sauce
- low-carb ice-cream

Ended up today with around 4.8K calories, roughly, and 350g of protein. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Actually slept without waking up a hundred friggin' times. Not bad. 

Weight: 224 lbs. 

*Lower Body 1*

*Rack Pulls (plates 6" off floor)*
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 495x1, 585x1, *635x1!*, 675x0

*ATF Squats*
305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3, 305x3

*Nautilus Lying Leg Curls*
160x8, 160x8, 160x8

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
210x5, 210x5, 210x5, 210x5, 210x5

*Concentration Curls*
40x12, 40x12, 40x12

Overall workout today was really really good. Really pleased with my strength on most of my exercises. Started off with conventional style rack pulls. Did these with the plates exactly 6" off the floor (yes I am anal, yes I measured). Anyway, ended up hitting 635 for a single. Not too bad at all. I was definitely pleased with my strength here today. Couldn't budge 675 for some reason. Then again, I left my belt at home by accident. My lower back seemed to be giving me a little bit of trouble. 

Moved onto ATF squats, which I absolutely LOVE by the way. They're definitely my new way of squatting, they hit my quads so much more than regular style squats. Normally I squat with a wide stance, and go down to about parallel. With ATF squats my feet are about shoulder-width apart, and I do down real real deep. Hit 305 for 6 sets of 3, definitely pretty good IMO. Finished up legs with some leg curls, hamstrings were aching. 

Did CG pulldowns for my back, not too much to say here. 5 sets of 5, with the entire stack. Used a new machine today not the normal Nautilus pulldown machine that I use. Hit my lats pretty damn hard. Then some concentration curls to finish up my biceps. 

---Day 1 of M1T. Took 5mg this morning and am going to take another 5mg tonight. Going to start off with 10mg per day for the first week and see if I notice anything at all. Then I am going to add another 5mg at lunchtime for a few days and maybe see if I can handle 20mg per day.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 3, 2004)

Badass. Do speed deads on Lower2. Then on the next Lower1 you can go ahead and hit 625. If you don't hit 630 that is. 

How's the ZMA intake? Still every night before bed? Hate to sound like a parent, but I really think ZMA is good stuff.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

SF- Okay tomorrow I am going to take a rest day, I am almost positive. Just because I think that 2 days on and then 1 day off for your program is going to work well for me. We'll see what happens I guess. Okay so rest tomorrow, and then Thursday I'll do speed deadlifts. I am still taking ZMA every single night. I never miss a dose, but sometimes I drink milk shortly before.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 3, 2004)

2 on, 1 off is fine. Rest when you need to.

I think as the m1t starts to take hold, you'll notice rest days becoming less and less necessary, but always play it by feel.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

IMO you started the M-1T WAY too early.  Time on should = time off.  (IE: The time you were on the S1+, and PCT should = time spent off ALL PS's AND PH's).  If you need help finding anything, or info hit me up in PM.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

SF- Yeah man for now I think I am going to do 2 days on and then 1 day off. Just because hitting upper body on day 1 and then again on day 3 I think would be a little too much. At least I think so. We'll see though, depending how I feel tomorrow, I may or may not train.

PreMier- Eh, I posted a thread on Avant Labs and talked to Prince about starting it immediately after S1+, so I think I am okay. I am only going to run it for 2 weeks or maybe 3 at the most and then do my PCT. Thanks for the concern though, bro.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

From what I have read, a 2weeks cycle isnt the best.  People show much better results from a 4 week.  I also read the posts from Prince, and he said do whatever you want.  But he is running it for 4 and also stacking it.  I just want you to get the best possible gains, thats all.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 3, 2004)

PreMier- Yeah I have read the same man, that's why I am going to most likely extend it to 3 weeks. In between 2 and 4 weeks. We'll see what happens man. I mean if I am not seeing results at all after a week and a half or so, I will most definitely will keep everything posted. Thanks for the post man.


----------



## GRIFF (May 4, 2004)

Nice work bro, lookin real good, 635 for one is beastly.  Somethings definitely gotta be working for you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 4, 2004)

Everything looks great in here    Do you like your new method of training better than the old one?  The ice cream sounds good- hope you enjoyed it!!    Keep up the awesome work hun


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

holy smokes!! nice workout yestarday!!  glad your loving those ATF squats too! nice work on them! 

what did I say about milk(calcium) and the ZMA mister??? hunh??   

hmmm the belts are that much for dips? and thats american. I gotta do some shopping!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 4, 2004)

GRIFF- Thanks man, I was really surprised that I hit 635 actually. Because you never honestly realize how LITTLE 6" off the ground is until you actually do it. I think the pins the power rack were set at their lowest setting, if I remember correctly. I mean it's almost the same as pulling it from the floor. I would have loved to somehow hit, or even budged, lol, 7 plates per side. 

Andrea- So far I really like this way of training. It's good old Westside style (or close to it) which I always was a big fan of. It's honestly not all that much different that my push/pull/legs split. What I honestly like the most is this---I feel like I am always training upper body. For me, training my upper body is the most enjoyable. Yes, I love legs, but I love training every part of my upper body. Well with this new split I feel like I am always training my upper body, since I do my lats and biceps on my lower body session. Works out great! Thanks for asking.  

BTW, that pint of low-carb ice-cream last night was exactly what I needed. It tasted so good, and was almost sugar-free. I know that 40g of fat isn't good, but IMO it's better than 80g of sugar in low-fat ice-cream for the same amount of calories. 

Jen- I am absolutely in love with ATF squats. I mean I really really like them a lot. I know that I need to avoid calcium and ZMA. It's honestly just so damn hard! I guess because I am so used to milk or a protein shake before bed. I mean how bad could it possibly be?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

It could cause blood clotting near your spinal cord.

























Just kidding


----------



## M.J.H. (May 4, 2004)

SF- LOL, let's hope not.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 4, 2004)

Tuesday, 4-4-2004 

Diet:
- Balance Gold bar
- whey protein + 1% milk
- turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- 9" tuna & cheese sub
- Detour bar
- MRP + 1% milk 
- beef ravioli 

Ended up again drinking some milk before taking ZMA. I honestly just can't friggin' help it, lol, don't ask me why. Ended up with roughly 4K calories today. Again this is a very rough estimate. Around 330g of protein, which again is just an estimate. 

Sleep: 8 hours. Uninterrupted baby! 

Weight: 224 lbs. 

*Cardio*

Did 10 minutes of interval training first thing this morning on the treadmill. It hurt my lower back like crazy. Heavy leg session and then cardio the next morning isn't going to work. So I am either going to drop cardio alltogether, or start doing sprints outside on my rest days. I can't decide. I am so sick of the f*cking treadmill though! 

Day 2 of M1T. So far it's really way too early to notice anything. One thing that I honestly noticed, though, be it from the S1+ or the start of M1T---is a noticeable decrease in size/fullness in my boys. I mean nothing dramatic, (thank God) but definitely noticeable. I am not sure what to think of it. 

I started some hydrocortisone cream for the rash all over my chest/shoulders/arms. And I am going to stop usnic acid completely. I am thinking this maybe what it is from.


----------



## Monolith (May 4, 2004)

Mmmm... detour bars...

Last summer i was eating like 2 or 3 boxes of them a week.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Its probably from the M-1T.  People react differently, and M-1T IS potent.  Do you have any Nolvadex?  Or just the 6OXO?  Liquid Nolvadex is still available on certian sites.


----------



## GRIFF (May 4, 2004)

haha mike! shit man thats no good, but hey they were small to begin with, so no biggy right? atleast you still have a penis....haha hope everything turns out ok bro, get somethin good for PCT, 6-oxo might not cut it.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 4, 2004)

Monolith- LOL, yeah man they are pretty damn good. I don't know about 2-3 boxes a week, but they're definitely good, lol. I honestly for some reason get sick of them. I really like Metrx Big 100 bars or whatever. Even though they're high in calories and too high in sugar, their choclate chip cookie dough is f*cking great! Like a candy bar.  

PreMier- Nah man, all I have for PCT is 6-OXO. I might look into Nolvadex though, because I have heard some really good things about it. That's for sure. Thanks for the input man. And let's hope its the M1T!

GRIFF- They were FAR from small to begin with, lol, trust me on this one! They probably lost about 50% of their size. So I am somewhat freaking out, but I know its a common side effect so it's not bothering me too too much. Yeah I think that everything will turn out okay, we'll see.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 5, 2004)

Wednesday, 5-5-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk + banana
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- breaded chicken sandwich
- turkey & cheese wrap, apple
- breaded chicken fingers
- cajun chicken salad, mudslide, strawberry banana margarita 
- whey protein + 1% milk 

Diet, today, wasn't too good, lol. Ended up basically not eating enough at all. And what I did eat wasn't good. Ended up with around 4.7K calories. But 1K of those calories I estimated from the mudslide (huge glass, was a friggin' milkshake) and the strawberry banana margarita. Damn I am a sucker for mixed drinks! Anyway, roughly 300g of protein, hopefully. 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. Sleep was friggin' AWFUL. I didn't take my usual 500mg usnic acid last night before bed, so that f*cked me up. I sleep with a fan on high when I take usnic acid so I don't wake up in the morning covered in sweat. Well since I didn't take my usnic acid. I woke up about a hundred times because I was freezing to death.  

Weight: 225.5 lbs. This was first thing in the morning, awesome. 

*Upper Body 2*

*Close-Grip BB Presses* 
135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 265x5, *275x5!*

*10" Lockouts* 
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 365x1, 385x0, *375x1!*

*Skullcrushers*
115x7, 115x7, 115x7, 115x7, 115x6, 115x6, 95x10, 95x9

*Cable Pressdowns*
200x8, 200x7

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
180x10, 220x8, 220x7

Wow. Today I had a GREAT workout. Really really pleased overall with my strength, my focus in the gym, my intensity, everything was right on today. This feeling of being "invincible" in the gym that people report from M1T maybe what I experienced today. 

Started off with CG bench, which beat the hell outta' my triceps and pecs. Really good sets though. Hit 275 for my 5RM. Was going to try 280-285 but my 5th rep was all the way to failure. Just barely got that rep up. Then I moved onto 10" lockouts in the power rack (yes I measured the distance the bar traveled, lol). These lockouts were friggin' great. Really hit my triceps extremely hard. Hit 365 which barely came up. 385 I couldn't even budge. And 375 I honestly have NO IDEA how I got up. At first it didn't budge, but I kept on pressing. And finally it started to edge its way up. Lockout was strong, and I held it locked out for a few seconds. 

Skullcrushers were just awesome. These were to the very top of my head, good ROM, etc. Went somewhat light I guess, I don't know. After 8 damn sets, my triceps were friggin' toast. The pressdowns with the entire stack just burned them out completely. Finished up today with Nautilus lateral raises, which I absolutely love. Was going to do 3 sets of 8 with 180, but after the 8th rep with 180 I realized the weight was too light. Oh well. Some good sets, and ended up with a total of 25 reps for lateral raises. 

Day 3 of M1T. So far I feel good. That's about all I can say at this point. I feel bigger and leaner than I have ever been before. So I am definitely not complaining. I am not sure if its the S1+ or the M1T. But whatever it is, I feel good. 

---Had a lady in the gym come up to my today. She was probably mid-30's and honestly, very attractive.  She stopped me 3 times throughout my workout to say that I have made such tremendous progress since I started at this gym (about 1.5 years ago). She said that I had a "completely perfect" body, that my upper body has "exploded," lol, and that she can't get over how much heavier my weights are now compared to when I first started at this gym. BTW, I was wearing pants, so she couldn't see my legs, lol. Anyway, stuff like this makes me feel so much better about my progress. It's hard to see any real substantial gains when you're looking in the mirror on a daily basis. So little things like this make it all worthwhile.


----------



## GRIFF (May 5, 2004)

Hella fine workout you stud, you're a damn beast, goin after the MILFs huh? niiice, haha old hot chicks are the shizzy haha. I'm still waiting for my first complement in the gym, haha maybe in a year and a half.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 5, 2004)

> Close-Grip BB Presses
> 135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 255x5, 265x5, 275x5!



That's 6700lbs. total. That's moving a lot of weight around. Things are going to work out very nicely.


----------



## stencil (May 5, 2004)

Funny about your compliment, MonStar.

I got something kind of similar a few weeks ago, but it was from gym staff who are probably told to compliment and encourage the regulars.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 5, 2004)

GRIFF- LOL, thanks man, appreciate it. Yeah I was surprised at this lady completely. I know that I have seen her in the gym before, but couldn't remember much about her. It felt great though that someone else had noticed my progress, ya know? Makes everything you're doing worthwhile, IMO. 

SF- Yeah man, I hope so. My CG bench strength today wasn't too bad at all I don't think. I might have been been able to hit 280 for 5, I really am not sure. All I know is that my 5th rep on 275 I honestly barely got. 

stencil- No way man, I would completely take that as a compliment man. I worked in a gym before and I have never heard of the staff having to compliment the regulars.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 5, 2004)

Try to bear with me here.

You did a total of 6700lbs in 6 sets of 5 reps. That averages out to 223lbs.

Your 1RM is 325, so today you worked at about 69% of your 1RM. (because 223 divided by 325 is .686)

Now I'll revert back to your 3RM work on Upper1, and not counting the set of 305x2:

You did 4200lbs total in 6 sets. That averages out to 233lbs.

So that day you worked at 72% of your 1RM. (because 233 divided by 325 is .716)

I'm not saying to keep track of all this shit (I will, don't worry) but one of your "mini-goals" on this system is to increase the percentage of 1RM you're working in. This way we can gauge when it's a good time to test your 1RM. For example, if your 3RM work averages 85%, and your 5RM work averages 75-80%, it's a REALLY safe bet you're going to destroy your 1RM.

Just food for thought. And like I said, don't even let this enter your mind. I'll track it, you can just lift it.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

You should go out with that older lady.  They can teach ya a lot


----------



## M.J.H. (May 5, 2004)

SF- Okay man, I think I know what you're saying. I followed as closely as I could. Seems really really interesting, lol. It's honestly all stuff that I am sure I could decipher if I really really wanted to. But since I have you (which is absolutely marvelous), I'll let you take care of all that! Tomorrow man is my form of DE squat/deadlift, so check sometime tomorrow morning for that post. Thanks for the info, again, appreciate it so much bro. 

PreMier- LOL, I think I'll be okay, I like to stick to 5 years of my age. Generally 5 years older, by the way, lol, not 5 years younger.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Are you sure 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=1351&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## GRIFF (May 6, 2004)

HAHAHAHA LMAO, who's that sexy man!??? hahaha


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

Morning Mike   Hope your "boys" are doing better today!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You should go out with that older lady.  They can teach ya a lot



Beware of the "cougars'!!!


----------



## AnnaDTX (May 6, 2004)

Nice compliment Mike!  "exploded"  Thats a nice way of putting it!  At least she gets to see ya' in person!  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Beware of the "cougars'!!!



Yes haha, the Cougars.  NT says I shouldnt fear them


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yes haha, the Cougars.  NT says I shouldnt fear them



Don't fear them - but beware   and have fun!!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

"Un-fasten your belts, and hang on... its gonna be a bumpy ride!!"  Yeeehaa


----------



## M.J.H. (May 6, 2004)

PreMier- LOL, yeah man, I am sure. No young girls for me. 

GRIFF- Don't ask me, he kinda' familiar though... 

Andrea- The boys are doing okay I guess, trying not to pay much attention to them until they return to their true potential, lol.  

yellowmoomba- Cougars? Thats just hilarious, lol. 

Anna- Yeah I was really honestly just almost shocked at what she was saying. I knew that I was slowly progressing but for her to go on and on about how much of a transformation I have had, etc., it made me feel great.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 6, 2004)

Thursday, 5-6-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk  
- peanut butter sandwich
- whey protein + 1% milk 
- apple
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- breaded chicken 
- buffalo wings, homestyle grilled chicken sandwich, caramel apple vodka, tropical fruit vodka, avant orange vodka 
- whey protein + 1% milk 

Wow, diet again today wasn't all that great. Drank one too many mixed drinks tonight, lol. And they were all vodka based drinks which really messed me up...  Ended up with around 4.8K calories today, and around 300g of protein today, I think.

Sleep: 5.5 hours.  My mom woke me up yelling at my brother. What the f*ck. 

Weight: 225 lbs.  

*Lower Body 2*

*Speed Deadlifts*
405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 315x3, 315x3, 315x3

*Rack Pulls (plates 3??? off floor)* 
515x1, 515x1, 515x1, 515x1, 515x1, 515x1, 515x1, 515x1

*Nautilus Leg Extensions* 
250x10, 250x10, 250x10, 250x10, 250x10

*Cable Pull-Throughs*
200x10, 200x10, 200x10

*T-Bar Rows*
315x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x5

*Nautilus Pullovers*
260x8, 260x8, 200x12

*Standing BB Curls*
135x8, 105x10, 105x10 

Workout today was absolutely awesome. Intensity was GREAT, focus was great, everything was just friggin??? awesome. So far I like M1T much more than S1+. Again it???s far too soon to tell, but I am just stating my opinion at this point. 

Started with speed deads, boring, not much to say. Honestly, 315 felt like it was just the bar. My strength on deadlifts today felt tremendous. Rack pulls next, my lower back was already a little tired from the deadlifts, so these were tough. These were done conventional, by the way. By the 7th or 8th single I was gone. My lower back was beaten down, hard. Didn???t wear a belt at all today. Leg extensions were really good, 5 sets of 10, not bad. A bit more volume here today for my legs. Then some pull-throughs to tear up my hams and a*s, felt great. 

Then I did my back work. I really need to figure something out because after all the sets of deadlifts and whatnot my lower back is completely exhausted. I have nothing left in me and trying to do heavy rows just isn???t going to work. My lower back was a limiting factor in my rowing strength today, damnit. Felt weak on t-bar rows, but I knew why. Pullovers were okay. BB curls were alright as well, I was shooting for 10 in BB curls with 135, oh well. 

Want to note that this day overall needs to be cut back some. I was in the gym about an hour and a half today. And I was honestly rushing from the time I got there, because I was late for work, lol. Not sure what to cut out though, waiting for SF???s response. 

Day 4 of M1T. Still taking 5mg 2x per day. And so far I am feeling great. Each and every single one of my workouts have been friggin??? awesome on this stuff. And the last 2 workouts I was running on slow sleep, and somehow I still pulled off great workouts.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Whats the M-1T cycle look like again?  Do you plan to bump up to 20mg ED next week?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

One more thing... I would get your blood pressure checked at the end of this week.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 6, 2004)

Shit, 1.5 hours? We may be able to cut out the third leg lift, or maybe cut down. I think we can give your biceps some solid stimulation once a week as well. I'll have a solid answer tomorrow, I need to update "the monstar chart."

I created an Excel spreadsheet tracking your progress in a few areas. I think the board will really enjoy seeing it as a gauge of what real science is all about.

OK, so how did the 515 feel on the rack pulls? I think a PR on deads is about to happen but I want to see you get some squats or Good AMs in once before we return.

On Lower1 pick either squats or Good AMs, and on your next Lower2 do speed squats. Then I think you should blow a 10lb PR on deads without too much trouble.

I'll work on the lower2 routine to see what might have room for change. You know as well as anyone that I preach a 60 minute maximum in the gym, so I'll fix this.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 6, 2004)

PreMier- Hey man, I will probably get my blood pressure checked , or check it myself, in a few days. I really don't have a starting # though, so I guess as long as it falls in the normal range I am okay? Also, here is what my M1T cycle is going to look like, as long as I don't get too lethargic, etc. 

Days 1-7: 5mg 2x per day
Days 8-14: 5mg 3x per day
Days 15-21: 5mg 4x per day 

So basically working up to 20mg, towards the end of the cycle. I am hoping for some damn good results with this stuff! 

SF- Thanks for the post man, appreciate it. Yeah I know that something has to be dropped. I was wondering if the high-set/low-rep exercise is really beneficial doing 2x per week? Obviously you know more than I do. Whatever you feel that I should change man, just let me know. I am thinking about dropping one of the leg lifts. And maybe hitting biceps just once per week. We'll see what happens. 

BTW, how do you feel again about training a muscle group that's sore? My triceps are killing me from my last upper body 2 session, ouch. 



> OK, so how did the 515 feel on the rack pulls?


Honestly, man, 515 felt heavy. I mean I was basically pulling conventional (even though the plates were 3" from the floor), and I was just kinda' tired to be honest. I got extremely pissed off pulling 515 for singles. I mean I felt like without that kind of intensity and focus I wouldn't have been able to hit 515 for 8 singles.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

No starting #?   j/k, its not that bad.  But you should have it checked every few days or so.  You definately dont want it getting too high, and it WILL be going up while on the M-1T.

Cool.  What brand are you using?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

PreMier- Nah no blood pressure starting # for me, I have never had a blood pressure problem so I really didn't see much of a reason to get it checked. Kinda' stupid I guess. I am using Underground Labs from BulkNutrition.com. Great stuff so far, IMO.


----------



## X Ring (May 7, 2004)

Mike you got one hell of a PT, you must be paying him well!  W/O looks great I am going to try something like this after my TP PT


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Morning hun  Have a good weekend!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

X Ring- Yeah man, SF is great, I friggin' love having him monitoring my workouts, etc. I am really basically serving as his guinea pig so to speak so he can even more back up all his training philosophies, etc. Supertraining honestly is enough to back up anything he says, but for those who still for whatever reason have doubts. 

Andrea- Aww, thanks I appreciate it. You too.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 7, 2004)

> BTW, how do you feel again about training a muscle group that's sore? My triceps are killing me from my last upper body 2 session, ouch.



I'd play it by feel. If the next Upper day comes along and you're sore and not feeling it, take an extra rest day or make it a cardio day. If you're sore but you're dying to get in there, go for it.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

SF- Yeah I will do that man, thanks. Right now all I know is that my triceps are just friggin' killing me. I mean they are honestly more sore than they have been in a long, long time. I am not even sure what to do to help them recover except stretch them out throughout the day, etc.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 7, 2004)

Sit in a sauna.. the heat helps blood circulate and helps you heal faster


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

greekblondechic- I might try that, we'll see what happens. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 7, 2004)

Friday, 5-7-2004

Diet:
- whey protein + 1% milk
- 2 tuna sandwiches, mandarin oranges
- salad, dinner rolls, prime rib, chicken breast 
- LOTS OF LIQUER 

Wow, drank more alcohol tonight than I have ever drank, ever in my life, like EVER. I went to this formal dance that I honestly didn't really want to go to. I had a good time after a lot of liquer, but it was just a long friggin' night, to say the least. Protein intake today was pathetic, probably around 200g. At least I got a gram per pound of bodyweight. Calories I have no idea, at all, lol. Tons of vodka & Sprite and Coke & rum, along with a few Sex on the Beach's, etc. 

Sleep: 8.5 hours. 

*Rest* 

Really needed this rest day, bad. My triceps are friggin' killing me. My lower back feels pretty good, honestly. But for whatever reason my triceps are feeling absolutely awful. It was definitely all the volume from my upper body 2 session I think, it had to be. 

Day 5 of M1T. I am looking forward to bumping my dosage to 5mg 3x a day because right now with 5mg 2x a day I am feeling pretty damn good. Really looking forward to upping the dosage and seeing how I handle it. At this point no side-effects at all, I feel great.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 7, 2004)

As much as they may complain, your triceps love it. 

Seriously though, I think you'll feel butchered initially because you're going to be doing a lot of work at a high percentage in relation to what your body and CNS consider your 1RM. We might lessen the load for a few weeks if the soreness stays around, but I think you'll be fine once your body gets accustomed to what's happening.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 8, 2004)

SF- Yeah man, I absolutely love beating up my triceps on your program. I mean so far things have been going great. Today the soreness in my triceps was minimal. I mean honestly it may have still been there just a tad, but nothing to stop me from going to the gym and getting a good workout. Thanks again for all the help, man. Shooting for 625 tomorrow, with my digital camera.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 8, 2004)

Saturday, 5-8-2004

Diet:
- whey protein + 1% milk
- breaded chicken
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- breaded chicken
- apple
- Pure Protein bar, protein cookie
- slice of  Hawaiian pizza 
- MRP + 1% milk 
- breaded chicken 

Diet was okay today I guess. That slice of pizza was damn good! Calories were about 3.8K, pretty damn low, damnit. Protein was about 320g today. Could have honestly use a bit more, oh well. 

Sleep: 3 + 4 hours. Not too bad at all. Fell asleep and then had to get up and drive home and went back to sleep. Not too bad overall, honestly. 

Weight: 224 lbs.  

*Upper Body 1*

*Pin Presses (pins 4??? off chest)*
135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, *315x3!*, 325x1

*10??? Lockouts*
335x2, 335x2, 335x2, 335x2, 335x2, 335x2, 335x2, *335x5!* 

*Seated French Presses*
125x8, 125x8, 125x7

*Arnold Presses*
55x9, 55x7, 55x7

Pretty good workout today. Considering yesterday my diet consisted more of calories from alcohol than from actual food, lol. Started off with pin presses, basically these are regular bench presses just coming down to the pins that were set 4??? off my chest. Similar to board presses. I would take about a 1/2 second on the pins and then explode up. Hit 315 for a triple today, not too bad at all! 3rd rep came up extremely slow, but I got it, so that???s all that counts. 

My next exercise was supposed to be dips or CG declines, but I didn???t have my weight-belt for dips, and this gym I trained in today didn???t have a decline bench.  Moved onto 10??? lockouts where my strength really honestly could have been a lot better, oh well. Used 335 for 7 sets of 2. And then for my final set I hit the 2 reps, and was just curious to see how many more I could have gotten, hit 335 for 5, not bad. 

French presses hit my triceps hard, and then I did some quick Arnold presses because I hit 60 minutes and ran out of time for lateral raises. Oh well. Pretty good workout. 

Day 6 of M1T, and I feel great.  Strength is feeling good. I am definitely looking bigger and leaner than I ever have. And honestly, I feel good. Feeling much much better on M1T than I did on S1+. IMO there is absolutely no comparison in the products at all. Even though M1T is oral I just feel so much better on it. Going to up the dose to 5mg 3x per day starting on Monday. 

BTW, noticing some water retention. Midsection looks somewhat blurry, etc.


----------



## GRIFF (May 8, 2004)

Workout looks great man, definitely some nice sets in there. Good to see you like this M1T, I'm thinking its a combo of the s1+ with it thats really giving you some good results, always nice to feel bigger and leaner than ever. 335 x 5 is very nice for 10" lockouts, I gotta give these lockouts a try, I never do them and they seem very beneficial, so maybe monday, keep it up.


----------



## atherjen (May 8, 2004)

excellent workouts Mike!  except for all that liquer!   
how are you liking this style of training again? 
and def get a vid er pic of a 625 dead! good luck with it!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 8, 2004)

GRIFF- Yeah man, I really don't think that it was the combination of the S1+ and the M1T, I really think think that it was just the M1T. I mean honestly on the S1+ my workouts were not all that great, my overall sense of well being was not all that great either, so I really just wasn't feeling the stuff. With the M1T I feel great, my workouts are friggin' awesome, etc. 

Jen- Thanks a lot for the support.  Yeah alcohol lately has been my downfall. I am really trying hard to eliminate heavy drinks though like mudslides, etc. That I know are packed with sugar and fat. Basically stick to shots, lol. No beer for me either, I hate it. I am absolutely loving this style of training so far. I mean I am really liking it more than any style of training I have ever done before (no joke). I can't wait to attempt 625 tomorrow morning. I am really hoping to hit, I really think that I will.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 10, 2004)

Sunday, 5-9-2004

Diet:
- whey protein + 1% milk + banana
- turkey & cheese bagel
- chicken & vegetables, white rice
- 2 ham & cheese omlettes
- apple
- 2 EAS AdvantEdge bars 
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- jalepeno poppers, 6 slices cheese pizza, ice-cream, cake  

Damn, my diet SUCKED today! Really honestly my first cheat meal or cheat day in a forever it seems. At least I didn't go absolutely crazy and pig out on everything in the house. My last meal of the day was just a bunch of crap, honestly. Oh well. Ended up with around 5K calories today, maybe even more, I am honestly not sure. Right around 250g of protein today I think. Not enough, at all. 

Sleep: 1 + 2 hours.  

Weight: 227 lbs. 

*Lower Body 1*

*Sumo Deadlifts* 
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 495x1, *625x1!*

*Box Squats*
385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 315x3, 315x3, 315x3

*Cable Pull-Throughs*
200x8, 200x8, 200x8

Hit a HUGE deadlift PR today!!  

Really really pleased to finally hit 625, especially after all this time I have been f*cking stuck at 615. It's probably been 10 months since I have been able to finally break past 615. What a great feeling. The greatest part about all of this is that 625 felt SO STRONG. I mean it came up without any kind of struggle or hesitation at all. Didn't use a belt, or anything. Wore wrestling shoes, chalked my hands up, and smoked it. Brought my camera and made a video, but I didn't press the record button! LOL. I thought I did, and realized afterwards I didn't. I'll be hitting 635 soon, so I'll definitely get a video clip of that. 

Moved onto box squats, where I was just friggin' trashed. I had no energy left. I was running on no sleep, and some sh*tty food. So my energy today was just not there. 385 for 4 sets of 2 was just absolutely painful. I mean it knocked me right on my a*s. Then 3 sets of 3 with 315 was a little better. Finished up with pull-throughs. I was supposed to hit my lats and biceps today, but I was just completely drained. Had nothing left. 

Day 7 of M1T. Feel great. Still had a good workout today, and a huge deadlift PR on practically ZERO sleep.


----------



## GRIFF (May 10, 2004)

Hell ya! Way to go on the new PR bro, thats awesome, you're getting in some great workouts. No doubt you'll have 635 real soon, very impressive stuff Mike I must say.


----------



## stencil (May 10, 2004)

Good stuff Mike.  Keep at it.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Your diet makes me laugh


----------



## M.J.H. (May 10, 2004)

GRIFF- Yeah man, I was really really pleased with 625. I have been stuck at f*cking 615 forever it seems. Not anymore at least. I am definitely going to be getting a video of 635, that's going to be a huge PR as well, 6 plates and a quarter plate on each side. Looking forward to the bar bend in the video.  

stencil- Thanks man, appreciate it. 

greekblondechic- LOL.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 10, 2004)

Monday, 5-10-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk + banana
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- 6" tuna & cheese sub, Balance Gold bar
- chicken salad sandwich
- whey protein + 1% milk 

Ended up with roughly 4K calories today, and right around 320g of protein. Not bad. 

---I am going to be cutting my calories down a tad at this point. I am steadily gaining weight which is good, but it's summer time, it's warm outside, I honestly want to be leaner. I mean I am going to continue increasing my strength without a doubt, but I really need to tighten up my diet a bit. Just watch my overall calorie intake, I am not going to limit my foods at all.  

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 226 lbs. 

*Upper Body 2*

*Close-Grip BB Presses*
135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 245x5, *280x5!*

*5" Lockouts*
135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 405x2, 455x1, *475x1!*, 500x0

*Incline Skullcrushers*
125x8, 125x8, 125x8, 125x8, 125x8, 125x8

*One-Arm DB Extensions*
40x8, 40x7, 40x7

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
220x8, 220x8
Dropset: 200x8, 170x7, 140x7, 110x7, 80x10

Overall workout today was awesome. Really good session. Hit 280 for 5 on CG bench, which is a 5 lbs. PR from my last workout. Not too bad at all. Hit 475 on 5" lockouts which is also really good for me. I would absolutely love to hit 500 in the future, but today all I could do it barely budge it off the pins. Oh well, thats a sh*tload of weight. Incline skulls were pretty good, hit 6 sets of 8 there, beat up my triceps nicely. Overall workout honestly was definitely good. Delts took a hell of a beating with my dropset with Nautilus laterals. 

Day 8 of M1T, today I bumped up my dosage from 5mg 2x per day to 5mg 3x per day. So I am going to be very careful to pay attention to any kind of side effects if I notice any. So far lethargy isn't really all that bad at all. I think that I maybe counteracting it some with ephedrine preworkout, but still. My sex drive has not decreased at all, either. My workouts have been steadily intense since I have been on the M1T, so I am going to see if I notice anything upping my dose in terms of intensityi in the gym, etc.


----------



## GRIFF (May 10, 2004)

Amazing stuff man, 475 x 1 is beastly. This m1T sounds very promising. I gotta try these lockouts, I just forgot to do them today and by the time I thought of it it was too late. Anyhow, great workout.


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

Mike!! Congrads on hitting the 625 dead!!!   you should be VERY happy with yourself!! finally hit what you have been striving for! and on no sleep- thats insane! 
way to go on the new PR's today as well! things are really going smoothly for you!


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

If he can dead 625 after only an hour of sleep, imagine what he'll be doing at the end of this M1T cycle on a full nights rest...


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2004)

GRIFF- Yeah man, definitely give lockouts a try, they're a great exercise. Really beat the hell out of your triceps, that's for sure. 

Jen- Yeah I really have to agree Jen, things are definitely going well. If I can smash a 10 lbs. deadlift PR then I can't imagine what I am going to be doing in a few weeks. I am definitely going to try for 635 with my digital camera, and actually hit the record button!

Monolith- Thanks man, I really really want 635, BAD.


----------



## X Ring (May 11, 2004)

yeah I want 635 bad too, I would settle for 535, I get to do deads today actually for the first time in 5 weeks.  I cant wait.  
Everything is looking awesome, you got amazing drive. 
I am pretty sure I am going to steal most of your workout after I finish TP PT


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

Sorry I've been out of town for the last few days. The workouts are solid. The deads are great, the lockouts and such are even better.

So we've done 2 sessions of Close-grip bench going all the way to the chest, so it's time to alter it a bit. Let's do the next 5RM CG bench work like pin presses. Pick any height you want. Otherwise we'll leave things alone for the upper days for another session or two.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2004)

X Ring- Good luck with the deadlifts man, that's my favorite exercise, almost without question. I absolutely love them, both sumo style and conventional. 

SF- Finally! LOL, I have been waiting for you to get back man. I needed some feedback for my workouts lately. Good to see that you don't have anything negative to say. I couldn't decide if I was doing everything right or not. Okay so my next 5RM for CG bench I should do pin press style you're saying? And just pick a a height to do them? Still work to a 5RM, correct? What about my Upper1 session that I am going to be doing tomorrow. So far I have hit 295 for 3, and then 315 for 3 in pin presses set 4" off my chest. Should I go back and try and hit 300 for a 3RM tomorrow?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

No, lower the pin press about 2". Hit a 3RM on that. We'll get around to full ROM stuff in a couple weeks.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2004)

SF- Okay, so do pin presses with the pins set 2" off my chest instead of 4"? And also, should I touch the pins and go, or let the weight rest of a second on the pins and then press back up?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

It should be touch-and-go, but there should be an ever so slight release in tension when you touch. I don't know how else to describe it really because the touch and release should be really quick. Quicker than you could count to 1.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2004)

SF- Okay man, I think I know what you mean. I am really looking forward to seeing what I can do with 2" off my chest. Because I was honestly surprised to hit 315 for a triple at 4" off my chest. It would be great if I could hit 315 for a triple at 2" off my chest as well. 

BTW, I think I know what you mean about the touch and then release for a split second. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2004)

Tuesday, 5-11-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk 
- peanut butter & banana sandwich
- whey protein + 1% milk
- breaded chicken
- tuna sub, mandarin oranges
- MRP + 1% milk
- 5 glasses of wine

Damn, that wine killed me! I never realize how damn strong wine is, jeez. Today my diet was definitely lacking. Took in roughly 3.5K calories, and 250g of protein. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

*Rest*

Needed this rest day, bad. Aching all over the damn place, jeez. 

Day 9 of M1T. Still doing 5mg 3x per day. Really starting to notice a little bit more of lethargy, but again, I really have not been paying too much attention to it. I am really just keeping myself busy so I don't have enough time to notice any real lethargy. My sleep on M1T is WAY better than on S1+, by the way. I get a nice deep restful sleep without waking up all throughout the night like I always did on S1+. So far I am really liking my results on M1T. I am going to finish up this week at 15mg per day and try my 3rd and final week at 20mg per day. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

I just added your last couple upper days to the "Monstar Chart." Looking good. You're doing your 3RM work at 71% of your 1RM and your 5RM work is 67.5% of your 1RM.

That's a good range to be, especially starting out.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 11, 2004)

SF- That's really good to know. I am honestly not really sure what that means, but if you say that it's good, then I am not going to complain, lol. Thanks for all the help man.


----------



## X Ring (May 11, 2004)

mike I know you are a sumo style guy but why?  Is it just preference or what.  If you had been doing both do you think you could pull the same weight or not?  And any tips on sumo.  I dont want to clog up your journal with this just a quick question.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 11, 2004)

I'm not MIke, but here's some insight.

Caonventional helps tall guys who are good at using their belly. Sumo is good for shot guys or anyone with long arms.

Honestly, I pull roughly the same either, either style, so it's a matter of what you're comfortable with. A lot of guys like sumo cause they feel the pressure on their back less. ( though it is still there, trust me)


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2004)

X Ring- SF summed it up pretty good, but I'll add my $.02. For me personally conventional I have more of a tendency to turn it into a SLDL. No matter how hard I try to keep my hips down pulling conventional, they always shoot up, and I always just end up doing a straight SLDL instead of a conventional DL. With sumo style, my hips do come up, but I have more control over it. They don't automatically shoot up the way that they do with conventional. My sumo is around ~50 lbs. more than my conventional, to anyone that's counting. 

SF- Thanks for chiming in man, I think you explained it better than I could have.


----------



## X Ring (May 12, 2004)

Thanks guys I will have to try some sumos, my back is toast today after last night


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2004)

X Ring- Definitely give sumos a shot and get back to me on how you like them man. At first it's definitely a movement that you have to get used to, but once you get the hang of it, you'll love 'em!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2004)

Wednesday, 5-12-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 2% milk + banana
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk
- turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- Metrx bar
- 3 pieces of fried chicken 
- 2 slices of cheese pizza
- Pure Protein bar

Damn, my diet sucked today, bad. F*ck. Ended up with around 4.7K calories today, and around 310g of protein. Too many calories, damnit. 

Sleep: 6 hours. I was busy.  

Weight: 224.5 lbs. 

*Lower Body 2* 

*Speed Squats*
315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2

*Platform Deadlifts (4" extended ROM)*
405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 405x2, 475x1, 505x1, *535x1!*

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
250x12, 250x12, 250x12, 250x12, 250x12

*Support Rows*
255x5, 255x5, 255x5, 255x5, 210x12, 210x10

*Nautilus Pullovers*
220x10, 260x8, 260x8 

GREAT workout today!!  Really really happy with my intensity, focus, etc. Overall workout was absolutely exhausting. I was drenched in sweat afterwards, but no complaints at all. Anyway, started off with speed squats, nice and deep. Hit 8 sets of 2 with 315, not too bad at all. Then I moved onto conventional platform DL's, off a Reebok box that measured 4". I took a video of 535 for a single. Came up like it was nothing to be honest. Maybe I am ready to try 585 conventional, we'll see.

---As soon as Prince uploads the platform DL video of 535 for 1 I'll be sure to post it.  

Moved onto leg extensions, 5 sets of 12, pretty good. Hit my quads hard. Then did some support rows and pullovers for my lats. Really trying hard to get my back to grow. Honestly back development is something that I really want to put some more focus on. 

Day 10 of M1T, still at 15mg per day. Loving this stuff! Workouts have been better than ever. Sleep at night is deeper than ever, etc. Lately I am just really feeling great. No complaints at all on this stuff, that's for sure.


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

busy eh to sleep eh?   

awesome deads! cant wait to see the vid of it!  

argh great speed squats! - I suddenly feel weak on them now!  
(did them today too)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Sounds like your extracurricular activities last night helped ya out 

Maybe it was the extra test


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

Excellent pulling from a platform! All around a great session. As far as the back stuff goes, feel free to do a high/low on one of your back exercises. A little change here and there will be good.


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

Youre gettin pretty good with that video camera, Mon... gonna upload any shots of your "night workouts"?


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Thats wise.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2004)

Jen- LOL, yeah a little too busy to sleep. I am waiting for Prince to upload the video but as soon as he does I'll be sure to post it. Looking at the video its almost crazy how easily 535 looks like it comes up. I think that I had a lot more in me. Strange. My speed squats are done really explosively, by the way, almost an Olympic type of movement, lol. 

greekblondechic- I think my extracurricular activity helped my workout out today, to be honest. 

SF- Okay man, thanks a lot. I will do high/low during my next legs session. I am really looking forward to getting your opinion on my platform DL video. Simply because in the video its really crazy how smoothly 535 comes up. It didn't feel THAT easy but in the video it looks like I could have hit 550+. Who knows. Should I try 585 conventional during my next legs session, or hold off? 

Monolith- No pics/vids of that, pervert. 

PreMier- LOL.


----------



## stencil (May 12, 2004)

Ok I gotta know what happened last night!  Someone get me in on this AIM inner-circle!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2004)

stencil- LOL, you're not missing anything important, trust me.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2004)

Here is the platform deadlift video of 535 for 1:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/temp/Monstar/

In case there is any confusion 535 is loaded with four 45's, a 35, a 25, and a 5 lbs. plate on each side.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Nice.  What kind of kicks are those?  Air Jordans?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

Solid man, solid. We really need to get you into a squatting mode for a few weeks. Change the way your CNS perceives the weight being lifted before heading back to deads.


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

Christ thats a lot of weight... nice, man.

I know you dont like people bitchin about your form, but i gotta say - those looked a lot like SLDLs or romanians.  You popped your hips up immediately, when the weight was just like 4 inches off the ground.  Looks like you pulled it up just using your lower back and hams (which is actually even more impressive  ).

Anyway, its still good stuff.  More than i can lift with any form.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 12, 2004)

PreMier- I honestly have no idea man, I think they're some kinda' Nike's. I don't keep up with them that much.

SF- Damn, I had a feeling that I was going to have to start focusing more on squats. I really want to try and pull 635 again though before I stop the M1T. We'll see what happens. What do you have in mind for me for tomorrow's Upper1 session? I believe you said pin presses 2" off my chest working up to a 3RM, correct? 

Monolith- I know that my deadlift form is a SLDL. No matter how I deadlift I end up shooting up my hips immediately. I am not sure why, I think that it's just my style of deadlifting. Who knows. When I deadlift sumo style or conventional style, I end up doing a SLDL no matter what.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 12, 2004)

Yep, change up the pin presses and follow the usual routine. We'll start to shake things up again in the next few days.



> Looks like you pulled it up just using your lower back and hams



Those are exactly the muscles you should use when deadlifting. I'll post a link to an article from Westside Barbell on the right things to do when deadlifting when you want to deadlift big.


----------



## Monolith (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Those are exactly the muscles you should use when deadlifting. I'll post a link to an article from Westside Barbell on the right things to do when deadlifting when you want to deadlift big.



So you wouldnt get more power into it by using the quads too?  Thats not a leading question, im really curious.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

No, and I'll show why tomorrow. Links and all.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2004)

great job on the deadlift!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

SF- Okay man, thanks. I am curious to see what kind of weights I am going to be able to throw around this morning at the gym. I would love to like I said hit 315 for 3 going 2" off my chest. I mean 2" is so little I would feel like at that point I might be able to hit 315 for 3 coming down to my chest. Who knows. 

BTW, I always feel deadlifts in my quads, never in my hamstrings or lower back. 

Monolith- I'll let SF handle this one.  

P-funk- Thanks man, really appreciate it.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

Thursday, 5-13-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 2% milk + banana
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1 & 1/2 tuna sandwiches, mandarin oranges
- whey protein + 2% milk
- grilled chicken cheddar pasta & tomato sauce, salad, dinner rolls, 2 glasses of champagne, 2 magaritas, cheescake, amaretto cake, tiramisu, ice-cream 

My last meal today I pigged out! I am not sure what has gotten into me, but I am going to blame it on the M1T, lol. I was supposed to be cutting back my calories, but I decided to pig out like some f*cking a*shole.  

I can't even estimate my calories today, something ridiculous, that's for sure. Protein was probably around 260g I would say. Something along those lines. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 225.5 lbs. 

*Upper Body 1*

*Pin Presses (pins 2" off chest)*
135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, *315x3!*, 325x1

*Close-Grip Decline BB Presses*
275x2, 275x2, 275x2, 275x2, 275x2, 295x1, 305x1, 315x0

*Skullcrushers*
135x5, 135x5, 135x5

*Seated DB Presses*
60x10, 60x10, 70x8, 70x8

*DB Lateral Raises*
35x12, 35x12

Pretty good workout today I think. At first for whatever reason I couldn't get my intensity up. During pin presses and CG declines I was just spacing out, I really was having trouble getting in the zone so to speak. Anyway, hit 315 for a triple 2" off my chest! Not bad at all. Hit 315 for 3 in my last session at 4" off my chest. So this is definitely an improvement. Then I moved onto CG declines, wow, thats an exercise that I need to get used to! The groove of that exercise is so much harder than regular bench. The close-grip makes it even tougher to balance, etc. Hit 275 for 5 sets of the 2 and then some singles. 

Skullcrushers were honestly really hard today, 135 for 3 sets of 5 felt extremely heavy. Whatever. Then I hit up some seated DB presses, which I love! This is honestly such an enjoyable exercise for me. Didn't go all that heavy at all I was really just focusing on hitting my delts hard. Then I hit some DB lateral raises, which toasted the f*ck outta' my shoulders. 

Day 11 of M1T, dose is still set at 5mg 3x a day. So far things are going good. I am noticing that my appetite is increased a bit. Really having to fight the urge to pig out, especially at night, on junkfood. So far I have been pretty good about it. Even though yesterday I had fried chicken and pizza, lol.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

Excellent work. We're going to change you to close-grip incline press for the next few upper1 sessions. Same idea, just a change to the lift.

Accessory work all looks good. Don't fear the food.


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

"don't fear the food" 
EDIT: good food!! you want to grow eh Mikey!!  

also, AWESOME platform dead!! you made it look too easy!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

SF- Wow, CG inclines huh? That should be interesting. I think I tried them once or twice in the past, and I really wasn't crazy about them because I had a hard time balancing the bar if I remember correctly. I'll give them a shot though and see what happens. 

Jen- Yeah, I want to grow. But I don't want my waist to grow. My pants have been feeling tight lately. It maybe all in my head, though. Or my glutes are just growing.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

Close-grip incline is a difficult lift, that's for sure. It's really hard to keep your elbows tucked. But it puts your shoulders in a position to really see some gains, which is nothing but good for your bench in general.

I figure we'll do some 1RM testing in mid-June. We'll focus all the work until then on partial ROM and extended ROM work. Should make for some great PR's.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

SF- Okay man, sounds good to me. Yeah I really think that the longer I hold off on testing my bench 1RM the better. When I was trying to hit a new PR all the time on bench my bench just wouldn't budge at all. CG's are definitely great, I mean don't get me wrong I enjoy them, they just take some getting used to that's all. Since I have started your program man I really think my triceps have started growing, by the way.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 13, 2004)

Well, when I say close-grip I mean hands in the smooth at the center of the bar, but just barely. For me, and the bars I use, that puts my hands about 6-8" apart. If you're going closer than that, you may want to widen a bit. Shoot for 6-8" apart.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 13, 2004)

SF- When I do close-grips I usually do them with either 3 fingers or 2 fingers in the smooth. Just so you have an idea of what kind of grip I am using. Usually that's around 8" apart I would say, something along those lines. I am not going THAT close, just close enough that I can easily tuck my elbows underneath the bar, etc.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

Do squats for your main lift. And SLDL for high/low on the 2nd exercise. You can do squats to below parallel, above parallel, or whatever. We're going to use squats to get your deadlift up.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2004)

SF- LOL! This is friggin' insane, I went to the gym before reading your post because I wanted to get it out of the way early today. And as I was driving to the gym I was thinking, I wonder what SF would have recommended me to do? And I kept throwing around ideas in my head. Finally I decided to do box squats for my max-effort lift followed by SLDL as my high/low exercise. Is that crazy or what, lol?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2004)

Friday, 5-14-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk, apple
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk, 1/2 peanut butter sandwich 
- grilled chicken sandwich
- homestyle chicken sandwich, 2 glasses of wine, sex on the beach, caramel apple margarita 

Eh, some mixed drinks tonight!  Diet wasn't too too bad overall. 

Sleep: 8.5 hours. F*cking constantly woke up last night. I started 500mg of usnic acid again before bed, this could have been it, who knows. Maybe M1T and usnic acid are not the best combination. I just need to lean up, its f*cking hot out, and I pigged out last night like some fat a*s slob, godd*mnit. 

Weight: 230 lbs.  This is absolutely f*cking ridiculous. 5 lbs. weight gain in one godd*mn day? That's absurd. I am cleaning my diet up, no more junk, no more heavy alcoholic drinks, etc. Jesus. 

*Lower Body 1*

*Box Squats* 
135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 365x2, *455x1!*, *475x1!* 

*SLDL* 
425x2, 425x2, 425x2, 425x2, 405x3, 405x3, 475x1

*Cable Pull-Throughs*
200x12, 200x12

*V-Bar Cable Pulldowns*
260x3, 260x3, 260x3, 260x3, 260x3, 260x3

*Hammer Curls*
Dropset: 50x10, 40x10, 30x10, 20x10

*Nautilus Pullovers*
220x12, 220x12

Wow, GREAT workout today! Honestly I was a little lethargic during this workout, but that didn't stop me from setting some PR's, etc. Ended up hitting a 30 lbs. PR for squats today, off the box. Really really pleased with my strength off the box. My previous PR was 445. First I hit 455 which came up like nothing at all. Then 475. 475 honestly was really really smooth. I loaded up 500, and was going to try and nail that, but I decided to hold off. I need to keep my squatting confidence up and if I would have missed 500 my confidence in my squatting strength would have dropped, for whatever reason. 

SLDL's were really good today, hit my hamstrings and glutes hard, along with my lower back. Pull-throughs were pretty good, only did 2 sets instead of 3, my lower back was starting to ache pretty bad. Did high/low today with CG pulldowns, which were really good. Hit my lats hard, etc. Good slow negative, which was good. Dropset with hammers killed my friggin' biceps, ouch. Finished up with 2 sets of pullovers, good slow reps hittin' my lats hard. Overall workout was good. 

Day 12 of M1T, still taking 15mg per day. Not sure if I should stop after 2 weeks or continue into week 3. I added 500mg of usnic acid before bed, because I really need to tighten up my midsection, its friggin' summer now, I can't be flabby anymore.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

> Box Squats
> 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 365x2, 455x1!, 475x1!
> 
> SLDL
> 425x2, 425x2, 425x2, 425x2, 405x3, 405x3, 475x1



Oh yeah. We've got to get you into a groove with your squatting. They're going to be the key to putting your deadlift up to 700 by the end of the year. Let's stick with a squat theme for a bit. Same type of thing we did with deads. Let's do squats way too deep and let's do squats not going deep enough for the next couple weeks. 

Suspended squats or suspended good mornings would be a good one to throw in the mix as well. I get the feeling that once you're out of the hole you're good to go.

Great session.



> SF- LOL! This is friggin' insane, I went to the gym before reading your post because I wanted to get it out of the way early today. And as I was driving to the gym I was thinking, I wonder what SF would have recommended me to do? And I kept throwing around ideas in my head. Finally I decided to do box squats for my max-effort lift followed by SLDL as my high/low exercise. Is that crazy or what, lol?



Perhaps there's some psychic craziness going down here.


----------



## X Ring (May 14, 2004)

Jesus!! You are a freakin animal!!! 

5lbs in one day is easy.  you are on m1t and you ate a lot.  I can change 3-5 lbs per day easy enough.  more if I really try. and that is up or down although it is easier to go up


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2004)

SF- Okay man, you layout what you want me to do and I'll go to the gym and do, you know that. I can definitely get into the groove with squatting. I love squatting ATF, and I absolutely love box squats. I am starting to enjoy them more and more. I really want to squat 500+ in the next few months. We'll see what happens. Deadlift 700 is just friggin' insane. When I hit 675 I am going to sh*t my f*cking pants. But yeah, there is some kind of telepathy going on here, lol. Next session is going to be Upper2 on Sunday, so do you have anything in mind? 

BTW, I am thinking about some floor presses maybe? Havn't done them in a long time.

X Ring- Thanks man.  Yeah I just hate seeing myself gain so much weight, especially when I was already feeling flabby. Really need to tighten up some, no matter what. I mean I want to continue adding strength, but my midsection is just flabbier than ever, and it's f*cking summer time.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

3 sets of 20 with DBs for your first lift, followed by either a floor press to a 1RM or Close-grip Decline Lockouts to a 1RM as your 2nd lift. After that just the usual bit.

The DBs will exhaust your shoulders real quick doing 20 reps and will put a lot of stress on the triceps, which will aid lockout strength. You should feel sufficiently dead by the time you get to your 2nd lift.

You might want to grab a set of smaller DBs and do a warmup set of 20 to give yourself an idea which DBs to use for your 3 sets, since it's important you hit 20 reps each set.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 14, 2004)

SF- Okay man, 3 sets of 20 with DB's on what though? Flat DB presses? Swiss ball DB presses? Seated overhead DB presses? Should I be shooting for failure by the 20th rep? I am probably going to do floor presses to a 1RM, see what kind of weight I can throw around for them.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 14, 2004)

Flat DB Press, sorry. The thing to focus on is getting 20 reps. If you almost fail, that's cool, just do it on the 20th rep.


----------



## atherjen (May 14, 2004)

EXcellENT box squats Mike!!  
thats alota weight on SL deads too! crazie! 
Im sure with SF's help and whatnot you can hit those huge PR's your aiming for by the end of the year, if not sooner! 


ohh.. and dont feel bad, 5lbs? I can easily gain 8 or so overnight from a huge cheat!  goes straight on my ass and legs! love being a woman!!   
CUT back on the drinking mister!!


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> CUT back on the drinking mister!!



Definately.  Alcohol is seriously inhibiting your progress IMO.  Especially being on a PS.

Do what you must, but just want you to be careful.  M-1T is very hepatoxic, and you should not be drinking much.  Have you had your BP checked?  Or bloodwork done?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 15, 2004)

SF- Okay man, will do. Thanks. 

Jen- Thanks for the support. I really really need to start seriously cutting back on my drinking. I keep questioning why I am not losing fat but at the same time I keep forgetting that I have been drinking on a regular friggin' basis for a while now. That's really gotta' be cut back a lot, damnit. 

PreMier- Nah man, never had blood pressure checked, at all. Maybe I should consider getting this checked. I have been drinking a good bit while on M1T, damnit. I know thats not a good idea. F*ck me.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 15, 2004)

Saturday, 5-15-2004

Diet: 
- whey protein + 2% milk
- Pure Protein bar
- turkey & cheese sub, breaded chicken, strawberry daiquiri
- turkey burger, salad with vinegarette dressing, long island iced tea, sex on the beach 
- tuna & cheese sub, Balance Gold bar
- whey protein + 2% milk

Diet sucked today, I was at the beach all day. Roughly around 300g of protein, and about 4.2K calories I think, I am not sure. As you can see some mixed drinks throughout the day. 

Sleep: 6 hours. Busy. 

*Rest*

Went to the beach today for my rest day. I think I needed this rest day. Aching all over, pretty much. Nothing extreme but I really just need to be careful lifting this heavy I think. Lately my elbows, wrists, knees, lower back, etc. have been giving me a hard time. Nothing too bad at this point but some mild aches and pains here and there that I really do not want to see get any worse. 

Day 13 of M1T. Still taking 15mg per day. Going to change that to 20mg starting on day 15, and continue that for the duration of week 3 and then I'll be finished my M1T cycle. All I have to say at this point is that M1T is great stuff. Its such a small tablet, but it's so f*cking potent, and I absolutely love it. I am going to do another M1T cycle after I run my PCT.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 15, 2004)

Stop drinking. I consider you a good friend so I don't hesistate AT ALL when I say stop. The only thing making you sore or hindering you at all are the drinks.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 16, 2004)

SF- I know man, and thanks, I appreciate it. I am really going to try and limit it to once or twice per week. Lately it has been all the friggin' time, and it's really starting to get out of control. I am really getting sick of it, seriously. I just go out and the next thing I know is I am drinking like crazy. And I wonder why I am having such a hard time losing any fat!


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

I miss the ol booze free Mikey  I agree with SF.. 
ask yourself.. do you NEED the liquer to have a good time?????


----------



## M.J.H. (May 16, 2004)

Jen- It's almost crazy that I used to NEVER drink a few months ago. I don't know what the hell got into me. I mean I have a great time when I drink, I just think that I really need to limit myself on how often I drink, and what exactly I drink. I mean God knows how many grams of sugar/fat are in a mudslide, lol. But honestly, I have a good time whether I drink or not. So it's not like I drink to have a good time, if you know what I mean. It just relaxes me, and all that good stuff.


----------



## Monolith (May 16, 2004)

Stick to cocaine instead, it's healthier.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

Monolith- I'll pass on that, especially considering that I just found out one of my friends is in rehab for it.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

Sunday, 5-16-2004

Diet:
- whey protein, peanut butter toast
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- meatball sub, melon, peaches
- EAS AdvantEdge bar, Balance Gold bar
- MRP + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- chicken lettuce wraps, 2 chicken breasts + tomatoes, green beans 

Really really trying to clean my diet up. Today I felt flabbier than I have in months and months. Weighing 230 lbs. is not going to cut it, unfortunately. Ended up with roughly 4.4K calories today I would say, and about 300g of protein. 

Sleep: 2.5 hours, once again, busy. Really need to get some more sleep. Need to focus on getting my alcohol down and my sleep up. 

Weight: 230 lbs.  This is just ridiculous, I feel so godd*mn flabby at this point it's making me sick. Honestly, it's summer time, and I feel fatter than ever. 

*Upper Body 2*

*Flat DB Presses*
60x20, 60x20, 60x20

*Floor Presses* 
135x3, 225x3, 275x2, 315x1, 325x1, 345x0

*Tate Presses* 
60x8, 60x8, 60x8, 60x8, 60x8, 60x8, 60x8, 60x8

*Seated French Presses*
125x7, 125x7

*DB Lateral Raises*
50x7, 50x7, *40x16!*

Good workout today I think, no the greatest though honestly. Again, the start of my workout was somewhat lagging, and then as the workout progressed my intensity got higher and higher. Started off with flat DB presses, 3 sets of 20. Good sets, by the 17th or 18th rep I was really feeling it. Moved onto floor presses that I absolutely sucked on. Was extremely weak, I am not sure why. I think because I couldn't arch my back, and when my elbows touched the floor I think I lost all of my momentum. Oh well.

Tate presses were really really good! I absolutely love doing them. Hit 8 sets of 8 with the 60's, no too bad at all if you ask me. Form was flawless on these sets. Hit some French presses afterwards, triceps were toast. 2 sets of 7 kicked them in the a*s. Finally finished up with some DB laterals, hit a nice PR of the 40's for 16. That's really not an impressive PR, but it was just a VERY intense set, so it's a PR in my book.  

Day 14 of M1T, today is my last day of 15mg per day. I am going to bump my dosage up to 20mg for this final week, and then run my 6-OXO. I am really hoping for some good gains this last week. Going to focus on keeping my alcohol down and my sleep up, and my workouts very intense, so stay tuned.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Floor press is nuts because it's real variable to the CNS. Your body isn't familiar with lifting weight lying on the floor and it just goes nuts on you. Good lifting. The sets of 20 look great, that's a tough lift.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Monolith- I'll pass on that, especially considering that I just found out one of my friends is in rehab for it.



Ahh... sorry to hear. 

Workouts lookin good, though!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

SF- I have to agree completely man, floor presses kicked my f*cking a*s yesterday, damnit. Really pissed me off because I expected to hit 345. Got halfway up and just, couldn't finish it. Oh well. Any thoughts for my next Upper1 session?

Monolith- Thanks man.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

Monday, 5-17-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk, apple
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- whey protein + 2% milk 
- tuna sandwich, apple sauce
- celery + peanut butter 
- tuna salad 
- Healthy Choice ice-cream
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich 

Diet was okay today, not too bad. Ended up with roughly 4K calories today I think, maybe a little more. Also around 270g of protein. Low in protein, damnit. Oh well.  

Sleep: 7 + 1 hours. Kind of confusing. Fell asleep then woke up and then went back to bed, etc. etc. Getting busy, yet again. So no complaints. 

Weight: 228 lbs. 

*Lower Body 2*

*Speed Deadlifts*
385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 385x2, 435x1, 435x1, 435x1

*Box Squats (above parallel)* 
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 495x1, 545x0

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
250x12, 250x12, 250x12, 250x12

*V-Bar Cable Rows*
260x10, 260x10, 260x10

*Support Rows*
210x12, 210x12, 210x12

Eh, okay workout today. Really felt extremely foggy minded and lethargic. Couldn't focus to save my friggin' life. I don't know what my problem was today, honestly. Whatever. Speed deads were pretty good. First single with 435 was very quick, smooth, lockout was strong. The next 2 I just couldn't get in the groove, not sure what the problem was. Whatever it was, it was making 435 feel like 535, whatever. Moved onto partial ROM box squats, which pissed me off. Worked up to 495 for a single. 495 came up fairly easily, not too much effort at all. Then I did 545. As I came down and touched my a*s to the box with 545, the bar touched the safety pins and through my balance off completely. Frustrated, to say the least. 

Moved onto leg extensions, not much to say. 4 sets of 12 with the stack, not too exciting. Cable rows and support rows for my lats to finish up my workout today. Pretty good sets I guess. Lats were fairly exhausted. 

Stopped M1T today, and started 3 caps of 6-OXO 2x today. Going to do that for roughly 10 days and then do 10 days of 2 caps 2x per day, and finish up the last 10 days with 1 capsule 2x per day. We'll see how I feel at that point. Also starting to add usnic acid back into my supplement regimen, just because I weigh a flabby 228 lbs. and it's friggin' summer time. Ridiculous. 

I was going to do a 3rd week of M1T, but I can't deal with the lethargy and foggy mindedness that goes along with the stuff. At least not at this point. The next time I run an M1T cycle I think I am going to combine it with 4AD and run it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

> Box Squats
> 135x3, 225x3, 315x3, 365x2, 455x1!, 475x1!





> Box Squats (above parallel)
> 135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 495x1



Looks just fine to me.

The speed deads with 435 probably could be avoided. At most you want to be doing 60% of your 1RM on speed days, but keep a good amount of work in the 50-55% range. But you still squatted 495 afterwards, so there's no reason to be displeased with the session at all.

Get angry when you start squatting below parallel.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Hey Mike    Hope your doing good!! Workouts still look great    Getting pretty strong huh  

Oh- FYI- mudslide:

http://www.bartenderscompanion.com/recipes/frozen-drinks/kahlua-mudslide.htm

Double the calorie content in that because at most restaurants they give you more than a 7 oz. drink.


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

GRRR to you and your nice speed deads!!!  wish I could even near pull close to that for conv. u suck. LOL


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

Soon jen. Soon.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

Glad to see you decided to hold off on the third week of M1T, Mike.  Your liver thanks you. 

Anyway, its good experience for ya for your next cycle.  Have you thought about using a different compound besides M1T?  M4OHN has been giving people exceptional strength gains with minimal side effects.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

SF- Wow, okay I never heard of that formula before. If you told me about it I must have forgotten, because I always thought that you were supposed to do heavy speed singles near your 1RM. I don't know why the hell I thought that. Anyway, I am going to stick to 8 sets of 2 at 60% of my 1RM. How does that sound? That would be 8 sets of 2 for deadlifts at maybe 365. My box squats above parallel sucked, whatever. I can't wait to do ATF squats. I absolutely love them. 

Andrea- Hey there! I havn't heard from you in forever it seems. I can't believe how many calories are in a mudslide. And I wonder why the hell I am adding bodyfat, it's no surprise now that I realize how much I am drinking. That's honestly ridiculous. 

Jen- Hey, lol, my speed deads are nothing special, trust me. Like SF said, you'll be pulling double your bodyweight I am sure in no time. Hang in there, and stick with Westside, and I can't imagine what kind of weights you're going to be using at the end of 2004. 

Monolith- Yeah, I am glad that I stopped short with M1T. M4OHN? I have never even heard of that. That's something I'll definitely have to look into, for sure. I am going to focus on keeping my alcohol down and my sleep up, and my calories clean.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 17, 2004)

495 doesn't suck at all. It was 20lb more than when you hit parallel, and you were happy with that. 4-6" less ROM and 20 extra pounds is a solid session. You have to bear in mind that what you did today was teach your CNS that you can lockout 495lb.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

The M4OHN is a new prosteroid designer supps has put out.  I could have sworn i remember reading that the powder was coming back from labs testing at something like 15-20% dbol, but i cant find any threads mentioning it now.  It might have been discussing a different PS (or the threads might have been removed for legal issues).

Regardless, feedback seems to show it being great for adding strength, although not too much mass.  A lot of people have had success using it on cutting cycles too.  There are a few threads at avant and the 1fast400 forums, just do a search.  I was actually thinking about stocking up on some myself, just to have for the future.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 17, 2004)

SF- Yeah I know what you're saying bro. Honestly, I really like above parallel squats simply because it gets me used to unracking and stepping back with more than my 1RM. I think that's really really important in terms of breaking mental barriers, etc. 

Monolith- Wow, thanks for the description man. I am definitely going to be looking into this, maybe after I run my PCT I'll consider doing a M4OHN cycle. Definitely sounds pretty interesting man. Thanks again.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> 
> Monolith- Wow, thanks for the description man. I am definitely going to be looking into this, maybe after I run my PCT I'll consider doing a M4OHN cycle. Definitely sounds pretty interesting man. Thanks again.




Remember time on=time off.  Remember to include PCT in the time ON part of the equation.

Workouts lookin good man!  Hella strong


----------



## M.J.H. (May 18, 2004)

PreMier- Woah, you confused me there bro, sorry. 



> Remember to include PCT in the time ON part of the equation.


You lost me man, can you explain? Thanks. Thanks for the support.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 18, 2004)

Tuesday, 5-18-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 2 turkey wraps
- 2 tuna wraps
- 2 chicken breasts, pasta alfredo
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- peanut butter & banana sandwich
- chicken quesadillas, breaded chicken, magarita
- sorbet ice-cream 
- cinnamon sugar toast 

Damn, pigged out a good bit tonight.  Honestly, dissapointed in myself at this point. Again, it is summer time as we speak. It's warm out. And I am flabby. This is honestly really starting to bother me. I need to focus on cutting my bodyfat down. Even if that means hindering my strength gains some. It's something that I want to focus on. 

Sleep: 8.5 hours.  

Weight: 227 lbs. Starting to gradually decrease, thank God. 

*Upper Body 1*

*Pin Presses (pins 1" off chest)*
135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, *325x2!*, 315x2

*Close-Grip Incline BB Presses* 
225x2, 225x2, 225x2, 225x2, 255x1, 275x0, 265x1, 275x0

*Skullcrushers*
125x8, 125x7, 125x6

*Upright Rows* 
135x8, 135x8, 165x7, 185x5, *195x3!* 

Nice workout today! Really good session overall, I was definitely pleased. Started off with pin presses, with the pins 1" off my chest, basically taking it down to my chest, lol. One inch is practically nothing at all, lol. Anyway, hit 325 for a double, and came extremely close to locking out the 3rd rep. I think if I tried this again in my next session I would hit 325 for a triple. I go so friggin' close to lockout it was ridiculous. Couldn't get those last few inches up. Oh well. Tried 315 for a single, but I was exhausted. 

BTW, the reason 325 for a double is a PR is because I hit 315 for 3 at 2" off my chest, setting my estimated 1RM at 334. Then today 325 for 2 at 1" off my chest again sets my 1RM at 334. But I was going an inch lower today. 

Ouch, CG incline presses... are weird. I actually like them a LOT more than CG decline presses, just because to me they feel more natural, and not as awkward, but they're still different. Tough balancing the bar, etc. Hit 4 sets of 2 with 225, which wasn't too hard at all, then some singles. Tried 275 twice, because 265 came up so easy, couldn't get it though. Oh well. Hit some skullcrushers, and then some heavy upright rows. Upright rows were great, really love 'em. Hit 195 for a triple, which is a great PR for me. 

This is now day 2 of 6-OXO, still at 3 caps 2x per day. So far, so good.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

Good lifting. Next Upper1 we're going to do declines to a 3RM and follow with another week of CG inclines to a 1RM.

The accessory work looks great. How are your arms responding to all this triceps work? Size and look-wise?


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

I think Mike said his tri's had grown?  or maybe I was dreaming that?  

Great workout Mike! great work on the CG incl press. they are weird eh? kinda take a lil getting used to. sure can feel them though  
Congrads on yet another PR! keep it up!


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2004)

Those upright rows are phenomenal.  Nice work, man.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> PreMier- Woah, you confused me there bro, sorry.
> 
> 
> You lost me man, can you explain? Thanks. Thanks for the support.




Ok, for example:  If you are on a 4 week cycle of M-1T and then on 4 weeks of PCT, thats a total of 8 weeks.  Your PCT(post cycle therapy) should be considered as on time.  So.. the best route is 8 weeks off untill you start another PH/PS cycle.  Understand? 

There are a lot of people who dont run it that way, and JAG(Just A Guy) doesnt hardly take 2 weeks off before starting again.  But he is getting liver values tested, along with other blood work.  IMO what he is doing isnt the smartest thing.  Ultimately the decision is up to you.  Just want to make sure that you are safe, and know


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

I'd never heard that before. But then, my knowledge of PH's is limited to what I read other's posting. That's interesting stuff.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 18, 2004)

SF- Okay man, let me make sure that I understand what you're saying. During my next Upper1 session I should start off again with pin presses, at a different pin setting maybe, and then do decline CG's up to a 3RM? And then the following week do pin presses again to start, to a 3RM, and then do CG incline presses to a 1RM? 

My triceps are handling the volume extremely well, to be honest. My elbows have been sore lately, but nothing too bad at all, honestly. They're developing nicely. Really seem to be filling out my shirts.  

Any ideas for tomorrow's Lower1 session?

Jen- Thanks for the support, really appreciate it. CG incline presses are awkward, but I really like them a lot, honestly. Definitely feel them in my triceps. Thanks again for the support, Jen. It's great that you're doing Westside now, I really hope that you stick with it! 

Monolith- Thanks a lot man, really appreciate it. I love uprights, going to start getting back into them heavy. I would love to eventually hit 225 for a few reps. 

PreMier- Wow, that's very interesting man, thanks for bringing that to my attention. So I have now done 5 weeks on S1+ and M1T, and now I am going to do 4 weeks of 6-OXO. Should I take another 2 weeks off before starting my next cycle? Is that what you're saying? Thanks.


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> PreMier- Wow, that's very interesting man, thanks for bringing that to my attention. So I have now done 5 weeks on S1+ and M1T, and now I am going to do 4 weeks of 6-OXO. Should I take another 2 weeks off before starting my next cycle? Is that what you're saying? Thanks.



No.  For your situation, what I am saying is you need *9* weeks OFF.  Clean from EVERYTHING.  That is what is optimal, but the decision is up to you.

This is why it really is important to get bloodwork done before starting aything.  So that you have a starting point.  Then get blood work done a few weeks after you finish the cycle, as to see where you stand.  This ofcourse is going "by the book".  The ultimate decision is up to you


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> My triceps are handling the volume extremely well, to be honest. My elbows have been sore lately, but nothing too bad at all, honestly. They're developing nicely. Really seem to be filling out my shirts.
> 
> 
> Jen- Thanks for the support, really appreciate it. CG incline presses are awkward, but I really like them a lot, honestly. Definitely feel them in my triceps. Thanks again for the support, Jen. It's great that you're doing Westside now, I really hope that you stick with it!



get some glucosamine chrondotin for those elbows  (helps with joint support)

Your always welcome for the support, you know that. And no worries, I absolutly love this way of training! look forward to see where it takes me! Def be sticking with it!


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> get some glucosamine chrondotin for those elbows  (helps with joint support)



This is what I use.  Has MSM also.
http://www.medicalprovisions.com/mi...Product_Code=616207&Category_Code=GLUCOSAMINE


----------



## M.J.H. (May 18, 2004)

PreMier- Wow man, that's crazy. I am not sure if I am going to be able to stand taking an entire 9 weeks off. I mean that's a long friggin' time. We'll see what happens I guess. Thanks for the advice though. I am going to try taking some time off after the 6-OXO, but that just seems like a while. Who knows. 

Jen- Yeah I know, I used to work in a healthfood store.  Glucosamine/chondroitin I took for the longest time, but I am not sure what the hell happened. I think it got too expensive and I just didn't have any joint problems at that point. I am thinking about picking some cheap sh*t up at Walmart maybe, just to get it in my system, even if it's not the greatest quality.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 18, 2004)

MSM is great.

For your next Upper1 session I want you to do close-grip decline to a 3RM, and then CG incline to a 1RM.

For your next lower session I'd like to see squats as the main lift. You have to believe me when I say a bigger squat is an exponentially bigger deadlift. And I would love to see a 700+ deadlift out of you.


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

YES YES 9 weeks off  
hehehe

and yes get some cheap stuff! bigger bottle-cheaper. I have a 360cap bottle. will last me through many lifts. 

700+ dead? I wanna do that!  
ok..........maybe we will let Mike hit that first!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

SF- Yeah I really like MSM as well, I used that before on a regular basis for a while. I was actually taking up to 10g of the stuff. Okay so CG decline to a 3RM and CG incline to a 1RM. That sounds pretty good, I am looking forward to that. Okay I'll do squats today as my main lift in my Lower1 session. Not a problem. I believe you man, trust me. It's just that I am such a deadlift fanatic, it's hard not to do them, lol. 

BTW, I know I talk to you about this all the time, but I am going to start putting a lot of effort into trimming down some fat. I mean if this completely slows my strength gains, I am going to have to accept it unfortunately. I am losing my confidence being as flabby as I am at this point, which I cannot deal with. What do you recommend SF? I trust your advice, as you know. Cleaning up my diet a huge deal makes it more likely that I am going to binge, as we both know. So should I just reduce my calories? What do you recommend? 

Jen- 9 weeks off is such a long time though, ouch. Yeah I am going to consider buying some in the next few days. Because I really do not want to risk injury no matter what. Even though this doesn't feel all that serious, I do not want to take any chances. I would love to hit a 700 deadlift, damn, hopefully by 2005.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

I suggest you post pics again and ask the ladies what they think. That should help with the confidence thing.

And cutting out the alcohol would be a good start. It drags your metabolism into the ground.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

SF- Haha, thanks man. I know that posting pics maybe a good idea, but it's more just honestly how I feel myself, and when I am weighing that much and my clothes all feel tighter it just really affects my mood, etc. I know I sound like an anorexic girl, lol. Anyway, yeah cutting out the alcohol is definitely going to be a start. I am also thinking about shooting for maybe 4K calories on training days and maybe a tad less on rest days. Any other ideas?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

Ever think maybe the clothes are getting tighter because you're getting bigger?

I don't think I have any answers for you because I can't affect how you feel about yourself.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

SF- That could definitely be part of it man, don't get me wrong. I think a lot of it is psychological for whatever reason. It's not that big of a deal. I am not asking how to change my mental image of myself bro, sorry for the confusion. I am just asking if you have any other ideas for fat-loss because I really want to try my best to continue gaining strength.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

You're not fat. You "feel" fat. There's a difference. But losing fat is losing fat. If you do it you're going to lose muscle and strength as well. Just the nature of the beast, unfortunately.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

SF- Okay man, we'll see what happens. I am going to cut my calories down some and see what happens. Hopefully I'll continue gaining strength. I can see myself getting a little depleted from dropping some fat, but I really think that if I try hard enough I can continue gaining strength. I have gained strength before on a ketogenic diet, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

Wednesday, 4-19-2004 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk + banana
- whey protein + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- turkey & cheese croissant 
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit
- turkey & cheese croissant
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich, skim milk
- tuna & cheese sub
- whey protein + 2% milk 

Diet was better today. Less crap, more good stuff. Took in roughly 4.4K calories, and approximately 330-340g of protein today. Not bad at all. 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. 

Weight: 232 lbs. WTF?  This is absolutely ridiculous. I am so f*cking fed up at this point its beyond words. It's f*cking summertime and instead of being lean and dropping weight, I am getting more flabby and gaining weight. I am cutting the CRAP out of my diet completely, upping my weight, increasing my training volume, and LOSING FAT, godd*mnit. 

Pigged the f*ck out last night like some fat slob. At 2:00 AM I thought it was okay to f*cking eat 5 pieces of cinnamon toast loaded with sugar and butter. Such a stupid f*cking move. 

*Lower Body 1* 

*ATF Squats*
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 385x1, *415x1!*, *445x1!* 

*Platform Deadlifts (4" extended ROM)* 
455x2, 455x2, 455x2, 455x2, 455x2, 495x1, *545x1!* 

*Nautilus Lying Leg Curls* 
160x12, 160x12, 160x12

*V-Bar Cable Pulldowns* 
185x12, 185x12, 215x8, 215x8, 170x12

*Hammer Curls*
50x10, 60x9, 70x6

Absolutely PHENOMENAL workout today!  Easily one of the best workouts that I have had in a long, long time. I am not sure how these workouts happen. They come out of friggin' nowhere. This is my 4th day in a row at the gym, without any rest days. And I didn't have that much sleep, and didn't each that much before my workout. It's amazing when stuff like this happens. Makes me feel 100x better. 

Started off with deep ATF squats, which I should have gotten a video of but I friggin' forgot. Oh well. Worked up to 415 for a single, which was CAKE! 415 came up like nothing at all. Felt great too, I might add. Then 445, which was slow at the bottom but also came right on up. I loaded up 465 but decided that I wanted to try that fresh, without doing 2 heavy singles first. Huge PR's here today! My previous PR in ATF squats is 385 for 1. 

Moved onto platform deadlifts, just like the video clip, off the Reebok box that extends my ROM by 4". Hit 545 today for a single, a 10 lbs. PR. Came up smooth too. Not easy, but came up smooth considering I did 5 sets of 2 with 455 first. Moved onto some leg curls, not much to say there. And then some pulldowns, and some hammer curls. Overall workout was f*cking awesome.  

Day 3 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day, feeling good. Starting to lose the foggy mindedness that M1T was causing, and hopefully starting to drop some water.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

Motivation. 

Here is a relaxed pic of me at a fat 232 lbs. today. Jesus.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

> I am not sure how these workouts happen.



Because you're eating the right amount of calories. I won't argue the 2AM toast or whatever is not helping your situation, but that is easy to cut out. There's no reason to be thinking about making big changes to what is obviously working excellently. Make the small changes. Stop eating crap at 2am. Cut the drinking down to 1 or 2 nights a week.

Otherwise, why change? You hit a 445 squat and followed it up with a 545 pull. And that was ATF and on a platform.

Like I said, change the small things, but change what's working.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

SF- Yeah man, I do completely understand what you're saying. Goes back to the saying, "if it's not broke, don't fix it." Everything is working for me at this point so I really don't have a reason to change anything up. I am just going to concentrate hard on cleaning up the diet. I think that I focus too much anymore on calories and eat a little too often, and the wrong foods of course. Last night was stupid but damn was that cinnamon toast good! 

Yeah my workout today was completely insane, one of the best I have had in a long time.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

It'll all work out in the end. It's just about time for you to do Good AMs for a few sessions so we can get you back to deadlifting again.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

SF- Yeah I hope so man. I honestly hate good mornings more than any other exercise out there, but I know how effective they are. I prefer them suspended vs. full ROM, for whatever reason. So my next Upper2 session is coming up on Friday. Anything in mind for that? Should I still work up to a 5RM for CG bench? Thanks man. 

BTW, I can't wait to smoke 635 on deadlift. I am definitely going to get a video clip of that, no questions asked.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

Do a few warmup sets close-grip. 3 or 4 maybe with something like 185lb. Sets of 3 or 5.

Then get yourself a new PR on bench.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

SF- Okay man, I am definitely looking forward to it. I'll pyramid up like I always do and maybe shoot for 335 or something along those lines. I am not sure what I am capable of at this point. Is there a weight that you have in mind that I should shoot for, for my 1RM?


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

EXCELLENT ATF Squats!!!   

must have been that cinnamon toast!  
sorry!  but Mike.. I know how you may "feel" but you know Im going to be honest with you... Id tell you the truth.. YOUR NOT FAT!!!!!!!!!!!   you can see abs in that pic!!! and vascularity. smarten the hell up.. realize that some of what you are "feeling" also may be water retention from the PH's that your running. think of that? its highly likely. I know we are our worst critics, I get it honestly too, but please just try not to be soo hard on yourself, it only makes matter worse. Rather then cursing in your journal and complaining about it, think postitive things and make the adjustments where you know they need to be made. you KNOW that eating all the fatty sugary carby food at 2am is not going to help appearance any. its junks. get rid of it. cut wayyyy back on the booze. you dont necessarly have to cut cals way back, stick to a good level that you know you can facilitate your workouts BUT choose foods more wisely. You have come SO far from the binging days. Im proud of you for that  now I know that you can make the small changes needed right now to make yourself more content with your appearance once again. 
If I see the WORD fat and a description of you go in the same line again, Im going to give you shit.  
And I dont need to tell you either how the scale means nothing. Gaining muscle? water retention? And you say clothes are tighter... gaining MUSCLE?? wasn't that not your whole intentions on using the PH's??? 

now.. enough of that sillyness.  
I wanna see a vid of that dead!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 19, 2004)

Shoot for 350. Get up to 295, jump to 350. Should that somehow not work out, you can step back to 335 and still hit a PR.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

Jen- Wow, thanks so much for the long post, I really needed it, honestly. I know that a lot of my feeling is mental, but it makes things so friggin' hard. Because how you feel on a day to day basic means so much IMO. I mean I would rather weigh 220 I feel like and be a tad weaker than a stronger 230-235. I agree that late night eating is obviously not helping me appearance at all. And I am still probably retaining some water from the PH's. Again though hun, I honestly needed your post at this point. I am going to try and keep the cursing and complaining out of my journal, too.  

BTW, a deadlift video is going to be coming up shortly. Mabe even a bench video as well. Since I have never put up a bench video. 

SF- Wow, 350?  That's going to be a huge PR if I actually hit that. I really think I have it in me if everything goes well until then. As long as I get pissed off enough, etc. That's such a huge jump, I hope you're right man. I'll definitely try it though---no questions asked. I am starting to get pumped up even thinking about it, lol.


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Jen- Wow, thanks so much for the long post, I really needed it, honestly. I know that a lot of my feeling is mental, but it makes things so friggin' hard. Because how you feel on a day to day basic means so much IMO. I mean I would rather weigh 220 I feel like and be a tad weaker than a stronger 230-235. I agree that late night eating is obviously not helping me appearance at all. And I am still probably retaining some water from the PH's. Again though hun, I honestly needed your post at this point. I am going to try and keep the cursing and complaining out of my journal, too.
> 
> BTW, a deadlift video is going to be coming up shortly. Mabe even a bench video as well. Since I have never put up a bench video.
> ...



Your MOST welcome. You darn well know Id be honest with you, and I hate seeing you being so hard on yourself. Just try your best and keep your head up, complaining has never done anyone good. (sometimes I need to practice what I preach). I can totally understand what you mean about how you FEEL on a daily basis, its very important for self esteem and confidence. I respect that, I just think that your a bit overly too hard on yourself sometimes.  

A bench vid would be cool too! I showed my daddy your last dead video.. he was like "that boy must eat his spinach"   take that as a compliment-their hard to come by from him. lol 

and Im sure that you can hit 350! if SF thinks so, Im certain you can. Talk yourself into the lift and POOF!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 19, 2004)

Jen- I can always count on you to be honest, which is a really great thing. But I am glad that you understand what I mean about the confidence thing. It's just that when I am leaner my confidence is so much higher. It gets down the smallest things to. What clothes I'll wear on a day to day basis, etc. I just really need to keep my confidence up, etc. Cutting the alcohol is definitely a huge step I think into leaning out some. 

LOL, you showed your dad my deadlift video huh? That's funny, I have showed it to a lot of people as well. I am going to take a 635 deadlift video soon. As soon as SF thinks I am ready to test my 1RM again. I honestly think I could pull a bit more than 635, but I don't want to overextend myself too much. Yeah, I guess I eat my spinach, and my Wheaties, lol.


----------



## X Ring (May 19, 2004)

Mike you look great man, you dont need to start cutting, I'm watching your weights go up like crazy and you are bitching about flab!  Take out the damn booze and junk food and you will be good, I cant believe you are doing so well given drinking and no sleep on some nights.  If you got the dedication and self control to get your ass to the gym and do these intense workouts you can practice some self restraint on what you consume.  Prehaps its not my place to say anything but day after day I see you put up road blocks infront of yourself!  
Im not trying to be an ass just trying to motivate you!  Dont take it the wrong way


----------



## OrbitalChime (May 19, 2004)

I agree with what has been said, don't be too hard on yourself! Your stats are inspiration for me to keep working harder towards my goals, so don't worry about little downfalls or anything, it makes it just that much worse. Keep up the good work/journal

-Chris


----------



## M.J.H. (May 20, 2004)

X Ring- Thanks so much for the support man, really really appreciate it. I am not going to start cutting at all. I am going to be cutting the junkfood out of my diet, and really cutting down on the alcohol like crazy. When it comes to my workouts I really think that my dedication is right on. With my diet however, I am really lacking willpower. And I'll be the first to admit that. But at this point I am getting to know my body really well. I know that if I eat a really strict, clean diet, then I will end up cheating and going overboard. That's why I really have to keep everything in moderation so to speak. Thanks again for the post.

OrbitalChime- Thanks man, I am going to try and focus on not being too hard on myself. Like Jen said though, I think we are our own worst critics a lot of the time. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## X Ring (May 20, 2004)

I agree with not having a totally clean diet, I dont like it.  Just cut down on the food that is holding you back and the booze is a killer.  I know it can be tough I just got out of college but just keep workin on it.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 20, 2004)

X Ring- I hear you man, cutting out alcohol is such a hard thing for me to do at this point. I am in college so that's really not an option to cut it out completely. Reducing it I have absolutely no problem at all doing, however.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 20, 2004)

Thursday, 5-20-2004

Diet: 
- whey protein + 2% milk + banana
- MRP + 2% milk
- breaded chicken, chicken quesadillas, 3 martinis, 2 mixed drinks
- 2 mixed drinks, 1 beer
- nachos + cheese, chips & salsa, grilled chicken soft tacos, pitcher of mango magarita
- peanut butter & banana sandwich
- 4 slices of pizza, cookies, iced tea 

WTF? Again, like I said I wasn't going to do, lol, I pigged out all day on sh*tty food and drank WAY too much alcohol. I am not sure what the hell is wrong with me.  

After this entire day of eating and drinking I need: *SELF CONTROL*. 

Sleep: 7 hours.

*Rest*

Needed this rest day, that's for sure. I am not too too sore today but tomorrow I am going to for a new 1RM on bench. SF has me psyched to try and hit 350 for a 1RM. That's a 25 lbs. PR for me if I hit it, I guess we'll have to wait and see. Damn I want it bad! Really need to get my diet in order today, and sleep up tonight. 

Day 4 of 6-OXO, still at 6 caps 2x per day. So far things are going pretty damn good.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 20, 2004)

And eat! You're loading up for a big lift, so load up! Kick back today, relax, call some buddies and go golfing, whatever. Tomorrow will be fun.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 20, 2004)

SF- I pigged out all f*cking day, and drank a sh*tload of alcohol as usual, lol. This is going to be my drunk post for the night. I definitely kicked back all day, though. And I relaxed.  I had a good time in Philly today. Depending on how I feel tomorrow I may not go for a bench PR.


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

SHAME ON YOU!!!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2004)

Jen- I know, I know, I know. Damnit. I am so frustrated, and I feel so bloated and hungover it's just ridiculous. Still managed to hit some nice bench PR's, though.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2004)

Friday, 5-21-2004

Diet:
- MRP, peanut butter toast
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, pineapple
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- tuna & cheese sub 
- Nitro-Tech bar
- tuna sandwich
- breaded chicken 
- whey protein

Eh, diet was better today, still higher in calories though. Felt fat as hell today, omg.  Ended up today with roughly 4.3-4.4K calories today, and around 350g of protein. Not too bad. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 228 lbs. Expected to be a bit heavier, considering how much I ate yesterday. 

*Upper Body 2* 

*Flat BB Presses* 
135x3, 185x3, 225x1, 275x1, 295x1, *335x1!*, *350x1!*, 365x0, 365x0

*Tate Presses*
60x10, 60x10, 60x10, 70x6, 70x6, 70x6, 80x3, 80x3

*Seated DB Presses*
60x10, 60x10, 60x10, 60x10

GREAT workout here today! Hit 2 new big PR's on bench!  Worked up to 335, which came up like nothing at all somehow. Felt great, since it was a 10 lbs. PR. Then I loaded up 350, which also came up without much of a problem at all. Not easy, don't get me wrong, but then again, not all that difficult considering it was 25 lbs. PR. Loaded up 365 on the bar, and my first attempt my spotter unracked it all f*cked up, and grabbed it way too soon. So that was just friggin' ridiculous. He asked me if he could spot me, I was just like sure thinking how can you f*ck this up. Of course he did. Anyway, got my original spotter to spot me on the 2nd attempt. Felt very strong, got halfway up and got stuck. I think I might have 365 in me in not too long.

Tate presses were pretty good. I was taking some pretty lengthy rest periods in my bench sets so I didn't have that much time today for accessory lifts. Did 8 sets of Tate presses for my triceps, and then 4 sets of overhead presses for my delts. Overall workout was awesome. 

---I am really realizing how much potential that I have in terms of strength, etc. I think that if I honestly cut out the crap in my diet, and just a little more effort into what I do outside of the gym, I really think that I could go very far. I just need to stop with the sh*t I am doing, honestly. It's getting out of hand. I stopped the binging for a while, and now I feel like it's starting to come back with the late night eating. Need to get back into the habit of drinking 1-2 days per week, and keeping my diet clean, overall. 

Day 5 of 6-OXO, still at 3 caps 2x per day.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

> 350x1!



And to think you'll be deadlifting 2x that number soon.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2004)

SF- LOL, I hope so man!  I can't even imagine what kind of potential I would have if I could develop some self control outside of the gym. I mean if I got a minimum of a solid 7 hours sleep every night, and if my diet remained pretty clean, etc. I just think I am limiting my genetic potential with alcohol, junkfood, etc.

BTW, man, Lower2 session tomorrow? Speed squats, what else?


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

Speed deads and Good AMs to a 1RM. You can suspend them if you want, but if you do, suspend them extra low.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 21, 2004)

Time for routine tweaks!



> Upper Day 1
> Flat Bench: sets of 3 to a 3RM
> Close-grip Decline OR Dips: high/low like you do now
> Triceps: 2-3 sets of 4-8 (skulls, etc)
> ...



* 4 sets of 6. Don't do 3 sets of 8 anymore.
** 4 sets of 6 instead of 3 sets of 8
*** 4 sets of 6, always, same as the first two tweaks.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2004)

chiquita6683- Hey there, thanks for stopping by. 

SF- Okay man, I'll do that. Speed deads, though? I just did them, shouldn't I do speed squats instead since I just did speed deads in my past Lower2 session? I can do speed deads it's obviously no problem at all, just confused me a little. Anyway, okay I'll do some good AM's I am not sure which style, I'll decide when I get to the gym. 

Thanks for the routine tweaks, I was hoping that you would do this soon. Basically what's important is that my shoulder and leg assistance work is going to be 4 sets of 6 rather than 3 sets of 8-12. Because lately I have been going a bit higher in reps, I am not sure why. Picking the wrong weights, obviously.


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> ---I am really realizing how much potential that I have in terms of strength, etc. I think that if I honestly cut out the crap in my diet, and just a little more effort into what I do outside of the gym, I really think that I could go very far. I just need to stop with the sh*t I am doing, honestly. It's getting out of hand. I stopped the binging for a while, and now I feel like it's starting to come back with the late night eating. Need to get back into the habit of drinking 1-2 days per week, and keeping my diet clean, overall.



 glad YOU said that and I didnt have to preach to you again!  
you know what you have to do, NOW DO IT!!!!! 

Great work on bench today! Congrads on the PR.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 21, 2004)

Jen- Yeah, it's just so hard to have a social life, well a good social life, lol, and put a ton of effort into my actions outside the gym. Yeah it just gets so hard at times that's all. Thanks for the support, appreciate it, as always.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2004)

Saturday, 5-22-2004

Diet:
- MRP, peanut butter toast
- 3 parmasean chicken breasts 
- apple
- turkey & cheese bagel
- Pure Protein bar
- whey protein + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 tuna sub
- General Tso's chicken, chicken fried rice

Ate a lot today, lol. Went camping and at some Chinese food at about midnight. Not too smart. Ended up with 4.6-4.8K calories, and maybe 350g of protein. 

Sleep: 5.5 hours. 

Weight: 226 lbs. Not bad. 

*Lower Body 2*

*Speed Squats*
295x2, 295x2, 295x2, 295x2, 295x2, 295x2, 295x2, 295x2

*Suspended Good Mornings*
135x3, 185x3, 225x2, 255x1, 275x1, *305x1!*, 325x0

*Hack Squats*
500x6, 500x6, 500x6, 500x6

*Good Mornings*
205x6, 205x6, 205x6, 205x6

*Support Rows*
280x2, 280x2, 280x2, 280x2, 255x3, 255x3, 255x3, 255x3

Overall workout today was excellent, aside from the speed squats, which honestly really sucked a fat one. Bar speed was nothing at all to brag about. I was doing them off a box so that may have slowed things down some. I was trying to just touch the box and go but everytime I would go down and touch it would for whatever reason throw off my rythem, whatever. 

Suspended good mornings are simply regular good mornings from the bottom position. These were somewhat deep, nothing too extreme though. I really need to get a video of these up. They're EXTREMELY difficult. Basically trying to come up with the bar from a dead standstill, if you can imagine. Worked up to 305 for a single, which hit my lower back, hams, and glutes hard. Moved onto 4 sets of 6 in hack squats, and then 4 sets of 6 with regular full ROM good AM's. Damn, the full ROM good mornings kicked my f*cking a*s today. 

Did high/low today in support rows. Not too bad at all, changed my grip up from parallel to an underhand grip between sets. Seemed to help me feel it in different areas of my upper back, who knows. I guess I was hitting my "outer" lats with one grip and my "lower" lats with the other, lol. 

---Wanted to add that I think I am going to split my back work up like this. On Lower1 day I am going to do 3-5 sets of 6-12 reps, and then some biceps work. On Lower2 day I am going to do high/low (7-10 sets of 1-3) and skip out on the biceps work. We'll see what happens. 

Day 6 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day, everything is going well. My boys have almost 100% returned to their full potential, things are great downstairs.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

Man , You are kicking ass in here !  

Keep up the great work !


----------



## Monolith (May 23, 2004)

Glad to see the 6oxo is doin its job!  Gettin "everything back in order" is priority number one. 

Nice PR too.  I'd love to see a vid of that one.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 23, 2004)

gwcaton- Thanks man, really appreciate the support. 

Monolith- Yeah, lol, the 6-OXO is definitely getting the job done. And thanks for the support, I have been extremely pleased with my PR's lately.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 23, 2004)

Sunday, 5-22-2004

Diet: 
- ham & cheese omlette, 2 slices of toast, strawberry pancakes 
- whey protein + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- banana
- Pure Protein bar
- chicken salad sandwich
- breaded chicken, strawberry grilled chicken salad, 2 White Russian's
- whey protein + 2% milk

Diet was okay today I guess. Pigged out at breakfast some, but I definitely enjoyed myself there, damn. Ended up with around 4.5-4.7K calories, something along those lines. And right around 330-340g of protein.

Sleep: 4 hours. Very busy. 

Weight: 228 lbs. Up some, damnit, pigged out late last night on a ton of Chinese food, lol. Not the brighest idea in the world obviously. 

*Upper Body 1*

*Pin Presses (pins 6" off chest)*
135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 335x2

*Flat DB Presses*
120x2, 120x2, 120x2, 120x2, 120x2, 120x2, 120x2, 120x2

*Cable Pressdowns* 
200x10, 200x10, 200x10, 200x10

*Seated DB Presses*
70x6, 70x6, 70x6, 70x6

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
220x8, 220x8
Dropset: 200x8, 160x8, 130x8, 100x8

Really good workout here today I think. Especially since I was running on very little sleep and honestly diet wasn't too good at all. Lots and lots of protein yesterday, I mean lots and lots, but WAY too many calories. A sh*tload of Chinese food last night after midnight was not the best idea in the world. Woke up this morning holding so much water it was absolutely ridiculous. This morning's breakfast also sucked. 

Workout was good though, havn't gotten in touch with SF, so I just stuck to his original plan of working up to a 3RM on bench, varying the height of the pins. Expected to hit 335 for a triple, dissapointed, honestly. Whatever. Flat DB presses were pretty good, nothing too exciting. Pressdowns smashed my triceps. 

Delts were hit hard with seated DB presses, and Nautilus laterals also were really really good. Especially the dropset. Worked out today for the first time with a girl that I am seeing. That was kinda' strange. Her seeing me making all these funny faces and all that, lol. I had a good time.  

Day 7 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day. Everything is going well.


----------



## atherjen (May 23, 2004)

Super training sessions this weekend Mike!  
Especially for the "limited sleep" because you were "busy"   

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to press a 120 DB  Nice work!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 23, 2004)

Jen- Thanks so much for the support, Jen, really appreciate it. I know my sleep has been absolutely ridiculous lately. Eh, the 120's for 8 sets of 2 is okay I guess, I really would have liked to pressed the 120's for 8 sets of 3, oh well.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2004)

Hi sweetie


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

greekblondchic- Hey there, thanks for stopping by. Havn't seen you here in my journal in a while.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

Monday, 5-23-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- grilled chicken nachos, tuna garden salad 
- whey protein + 2% milk, grapes
- Metrx bar, soy protein bar 
- 1/2 chicken salad sub, 1/2 tuna salad sub, Healthy Choice ice-cream 
- whey protein + 2% milk, rolled oats + 2% milk

Ouch, took in a TON of food today! I am not sure whatsup with my appetite lately---but it's been friggin' high as hell. I mean I am hungry all day and all night, for whatever reason. Ended up with roughly 5.2-5.4K calories, and around 340-350g of protein. Again, WAY too high in calories. 

Sleep: 8 hours.  

Weight: 226 lbs. Better. 

*Lower Body 1*

*ATF Squats* 
135x3, 225x3, 275x2, 315x1, 365x1, 385x1, 405x1, *455x1!*, 405x1

*Conventional Deadlifts* 
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, *585x1!*, *605x1!*

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
250x12, 250x12, 250x12

*V-Bar Cable Rows*
290x6, 290x6, 290x6, 290x6

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
120x12, 120x12

*Incline DB Curls*
40x10, 40x10, *60x5!* 

Absolutely GREAT workout here today, except for the ATF squats. I set the pins exactly how far I come down with the bar. Which is honestly as far as my flexibility allows. Today I worked up to 405 for a single. Well for whatever reason, 405 felt f*cking impossible. Maybe because I did these just a few days ago in my last Lower1 session to a 1RM. Whatever. So I raised the pins up to the next level. Up about 2" I would say. Then I attempted 455, and hit it for a single. The reason it's not a PR is because it's honestly not as deep as I can go. I took a video of 455 for 1 so you guys can look at it and tell me what you think about the depth. 

Conventional pulling, WOW. Strength was through the godd*mn roof here today. Absolutely great sets, strength was nuts. 585 I somewhat struggled with, I took a video so you'll see what I mean. Somehow, though, 605 came up much easier. Of course I f*cked up the record button with 605, so there is no vid of that. But honestly 605 came up easier than 585. Must have been the groove I was in, my focus, etc. Anyway, extremely pleased with my PR's here today. 

Leg extensions, nothing exciting there. Cable rows, used the entire stack, got some attention doing that, lol. Stiff-arm pullovers were pretty good, had to them because some old fart was on the Nautilus pullover machine using like 10 lbs. for about 20 minutes.  Incline DB curls hit a PR, not bad at all. Used the 60's for 5 reps on each arm. 

Day 8 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day. Everything is going pretty damn well.


----------



## OrbitalChime (May 24, 2004)

damn man, those Incline DB curl sets are Impressive. WTG!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

Good session. 

Everything is looking good.


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Damn dude, see what happens when you get a good nights rest? 

And could you post a link to where your videos are?  I lost it. :/


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

OrbitalChime- Thanks man, really appreciate it. I was very pleased curling the 60's today, definitely a huge PR for me. I was definitely happy. 

SF- Thanks man, really appreciate it. 

Monolith- Yeah I know, right? I need sleep so damn much, it makes such a big difference in my workout intensity and focus, etc. Yeah I'll post a link in my next post, no problem bro.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

Here is a link to my videos, they're both linked together, the first is the 455 for 1, and then immediately after my 585 for 1 conventional pull:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/temp/Monstar/Monstar585x1CDL.WMV


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

You'd get red lighted for going up on your toes like that, but that's an excellent lift. If you didn't mean to go up on your toes, it means you're not pulling back, but you're pulling up. Not a big deal though.

And ouch on the ATF squats. Aren't your knees screaming? Do you use similar form for "normal" squatting?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

SF- Wow, I never knew that, I'll have to remember that about my toes. Yeah the ATF kicked my in my f*cking a*s. Strange thing is that my knees are absolutely fine, they don't hurt at all. Every now and then my ankles will give my stiffness. Yeah I use very similar form for my regular squatting. I'll have to get a box squat video up.


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Damn dude, those vids rock.  Especially the squat... looked like awesome form to me.  Little shaky at the bottom, but you held it together.  Nice work.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

I'm not being critical of the form on the ATFs. But that form won't recruit the right muscles to help the squat and deadlift complement each other. Check out this video:

http://66.235.16.23/training/2004_west_coast_open/040521-squats.wmv

I know it's hard to see, but watch his knees. They never move. He sits back as if he's sitting down to take a shit and then he stands up by first pushing back with his shoulders (remember I mentioned pulling back with deads) and then pushing his hips forward. This moves all of the tension to the posterior, which is what complements a deadlift, and vice versa.

Again, I'm not being critical, I'm just looking to give some insight to better all of us.


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, i see what youre saying.  It looked like Mon was starting to pop his hips a little too fast, but recognized it and tried to fix things mid-lift.

If he used the form in that vid you posted, SF, he could probably do 50lbs more.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

He deadlifts 625. With proper form he could be squatting 585 easy. And this is all without any kind of squat suit or knee wraps.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

Monolith- Hey man, thanks for the support, really appreciate it. Yeah my squats today felt a little shaky, I am not sure why. I think just because I did ATF squats just 2 days ago, on Saturday. Who knows, I am not sure what the hell the problem was. Whatever. Still hit 455 I guess, so that's not too too bad. I really want to test my sumo deadlift 1RM and my regular parallel squat 1RM in the next few weeks. We'll see what happens. 

SF- Woah, okay, I think I understand more what you're saying. Maybe I should widen my squat stance? Do you think that would help any at all, or nah? 

Wow, after watching my video and then watching his video, that's friggin' insane. I can't get over what a huge difference in our form there is. My knees instantly come forward as I start to come down with the bar. His knees stay in the exact same spot the entire time throughout the whole rep. F*ck, that's no good. 

BTW, I can't imagine squatting 585, that's f*cking insane. Funny you say that because the other day at the gym I started talking to this ex-powerlifter who really seemed to know his sh*t. He trained pretty extremely and doesn't really follow too much of a program. But I witnessed him squat 635 so that's definitely nothing to frown at. The guy weighed about 275ish. Anyway, he couldn't believe my deadlift was 150 lbs. more than my squat. He kept saying that there was absolutely no reason at all that I shouldn't be able to squat 600. It has to be my form that needs work.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

Yep. It's like I said, a squat done correctly is a poartial ROM deadlift. The only difference is where the weight is. Now the difference in the positioning of the weight is what causes unsuited/unwrapped lifters to pull more than they squat, but the idea is true. If you used the same muscles you deadlift with to squat, you'd be pleasantly surprised. It will definitely take some work and some getting used to. A good way might be to tape yourself doing squats. Compare yourself to the video I linked. Find what's different and fix it. No worries, though. Everything is going to work out.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

SF- I really think that this is going to be a tough habit to get into, maybe because of the way I am used to squatting. I mean just standing up squatting down naturally my knees go forward. What should I focus on? Kicking back my hips? Or leaning forward with my chest? I mean for whatever reason this is just so damn hard for me to get into the habit of. I am thinking about widening my stance some, maybe that will help? I would love to get my squat way up.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

My feet are wider than shoulder width when I squat. The first motion is back with the hips, like you're going to sit back on the toilet is the best way I've ever read to describe it. When you hit depth, you push up and back with your shoulders and forward with your hips. I'll find a good article by Dave Tate on the right form and post it.


----------



## atherjen (May 24, 2004)

GReat Vid!!! gosh that a lot of weight!!!!  Great work and EXCELLENT advice from SF- I always learn something reading his advice to you!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> 
> 
> http://66.235.16.23/training/2004_west_coast_open/040521-squats.wmv
> .



Nice death metal 


Mike- Howcome you use that pad?  Doesnt it push your head forward?  Nice lift btw.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

SF- Okay man, I think shooting your hips back is the best thing that I have read in terms of practical advice. Simply because that advice is what always comes to mind when I do my good mornings. I always shoot my a*s back as I come down and then push my hips forward as I come back up. Honestly, this style squat must not work your quads too much at all! 

BTW, SF, my next Upper2 and Lower2 sessions are coming up, anything in mind? I havn't changed things up too much lately on bench. CG inclines? 

Jen- Yeah I agree, absolutely awesome advice as usual. I can't imagine how strong I am going to get with SF's advice. Things so far are working out wonderfully. 

PreMier- I use that pad because 400+ lbs. on the back of my neck really gets to be quite uncomfortable, I guess I am a p*ssy, lol.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Yes, the pussy pad


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

It doesn't work your quads at all.  I'm sure in the grand scheme of things they may bear a little weight, but not much at all. This style puts all the tension on your posterior, where it belongs if we want to move big weights. 

Here's Dave Tate's article on squatting. We can call it "Squatting Form Bible" if you will. 

http://www.testosterone.net/html/body_120squat.html


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

PreMier- LOL, well at least I don't use p*ssy wraps! I hate seeing guys using wraps! 

SF- Wow, absolutely terrific article SF, thanks so much bro. Okay some of the things that I am going to note the next time the I squat: 

- fill my lungs with air when I unrack the bar, and before I come down with the weight
- use a wide stance, and stick my toes out some
- push the weight into the outside of my feet, as if I am trying to spread the floor apart
- stick my a*s out and stick back with the weight
- stick my chest out as I come down with the weight and arch my back 
- grip the bar very tight and pull down with the bar, as if I am trying to break the bar over my back 

Lots and lots of pointers that I never even thought about. Thanks again for the article. Sorry, you might have missed this: 



> BTW, SF, my next Upper2 and Lower2 sessions are coming up, anything in mind? I havn't changed things up too much lately on bench. CG inclines?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 24, 2004)

> - fill my lungs with air when I unrack the bar, and before I come down with the weight



Not your lungs, your belly. Reread that part, it's very important to stability.

For Upper2 warmup with sets of 5 on CG Incline then find a 1RM on 4 or 6" lockouts.

Lower2 I'm not sure yet. I'll have something tomorrow.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 24, 2004)

SF- Okay, I'll definitely have to keep that in mind man, thanks again for posting the link, appreciate it. Okay, tomorrow I'll start with CG inclines for sets of 5. And then work up to a 1RM on lockouts. Lower2 I am probably going to start with speed deadlifts, and then after that it's up to you.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 25, 2004)

Morning Mike!!   Everything's looking good- your going to be able to move houses soon!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2004)

Andrea- Thanks so much for the support, really appreciate it. Yeah I am really hoping to continue increasing my strength at a pretty good rate for the remainder of 2004. By January 2005 I would love to hit a 405 bench, 700 deadlift, and maybe even a 600 squat. If I hit all of those, I would honestly be extremely pleased with my strength.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2004)

Tuesday, 5-25-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout 
- Trioplex bar, Myoplex shake 
- chicken quesadillas, 8" BBQ chicken pizza 
- Metrx shake
- MRP 
- Metrx shake
- breaded chicken, Healthy Choice ice-cream
- whey protein + 1% milk, breakfast bar

Really need to cut out the Healthy Choice ice-cream, lol, it's so damn tasty though! Diet was okay today I guess. Ended up with roughly 4.6-4.8K calories, and right around 360-370g of protein. Not bad at all. 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 226 lbs. 

*Upper Body 2*

*Close-Grip Incline BB Presses*
135x5, 185x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5

*8" Lockouts*
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 385x1, *425x1!*, 435x0

*JM Presses*
185x8, 185x8, *205x6!*, 185x7, 185x7

*Tate Presses*
60x8, 60x8, 60x8, 60x8

*Upright Rows*
155x6, 155x6, 155x6, 155x6

Overall workout today was friggin' great, and it's hard to believe that today was my 5th day of training in a row. Tomorrow is going to be a rest day no questions asked. No matter what I am going to force myself to take a rest day, I really really need it I as much as I tell myself that I don't. Anyway today started off with CG inclines, and worked my way up to 3 sets of 5 with 225. The last 2 reps of 3rd set I barely got so I stopped there. Moved onto 8" lockouts where I hit 425 for a single, not too bad at all IMO. 

Next 2 exercises destroyed my triceps, holy sh*t. Did some JM presses (basically just skullcrushers keeping your elbows pinned to your sides taking the bar to your mid/upper-chest). Worked up to 205 for 6 which is a PR for me for this exercise. Then I moved onto Tate presses that really beat my triceps up, too. Finished up with upright rows today, good sets there without a doubt. Using SF's advice on 4 sets of 6 for my shoulder accessory work. 

---Decided to go back to the gym tonight and do calves!  

*Seated Calf Raises*
180x30, 180x30, 180x30, 180x30, 180x30
250x20, 250x20, 250x20, 250x20, 250x20
300x10, 300x10, 300x10
CAT: 230x30, 230x20, 230x20, 230x15, 230x15
140x50, 140x50

Followed this up immediately with 5 painful minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 15% incline @ 4.0 MPH. Ouch. 

LOL, I am not sure why out of nowhere I had this incredible urge to go to the gym. Anyway, I did about 45 minutes of calf training. Talk about some INTENSE work, lol. My calves were so cramped up and aching afterwards I could barely drive home. 

Day 9 of 6-OXO, still at 3 caps 2x per day. Almost out of my first bottle, and ready to start up on my 2nd bottle. Trying to figure out what kind of PH/PS I want to try after my 6-OXO runs out. I am thinking maybe a 1-AD cycle? I am not sure just yet. Definitely oral though, no more topicals for me.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

Oh don't woryy, after 2 weeks of a strict 4 sets of 6, we're going to up the intensity and make your shoulders turn into boulders. 

We're going to do cycles of intensity on your shoulders for the next 8 weeks. Should make for some great gains in strength and size.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

Actually, here's what I'd prefer to see for your Lower2 day. Do squats, but stay light. Never do more than 5 reps and never do more than warmup weights. Let's say 5-6 sets of 1-5 reps. Try to tape yourself. Not for me to see or anyone else, unless you want us to see. Tape yourself and compare your form to the video I linked. It's going to feel very strange at first, so keep it to warmup weights and just get used to it and how it feels.

Your second exercise should be Suspended Good AMs. Either start lower than last time or higher than last time. Hit a 1RM either way.


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

bbq cluck cluck pizzzzaahhhh  trioplex bar? dont tell me it was choc coconut!   
badass, yummy foods! ......but *ahyem* doesnt aid in fatloss.  

darn nice lockouts and JM presses!  
ahh more CG incl bench! right on!! your tri's must have been toast today!


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Day 9 of 6-OXO, still at 3 caps 2x per day. Almost out of my first bottle, and ready to start up on my 2nd bottle. Trying to figure out what kind of PH/PS I want to try after my 6-OXO runs out. I am thinking maybe a 1-AD cycle? I am not sure just yet. Definitely oral though, no more topicals for me.




You would be disappointed.  M-1T, and M-dien are THE BEST.  Why would you settle for anything less?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

And at $10 a bottle, why bother leaving M1T? I'm in Premier's camp on this one.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2004)

SF- Okay man, I am really looking forward to getting my damn shoulders to grow. That's going to be friggin' awesome. I always love big shoulders, I really think they set off a physique, lol. Anyway, I really really would like to employ the same kind of thing to my lats though. I mean it maybe in my head but I feel like my lats are not keeping up in terms of growth with my triceps, etc. My  chest seems to still be coming along even though I have not done any DB flyes, etc. But my lats I just feel like need some kickstarting, if that makes any sense. 

Okay, so for my Lower2 session basically just do light speed squats, focusing on my technique more than anything. That's no problem at all. With suspended good mornings I am not sure how I am going to set them at a different height. It's weird because I tried setting them a notch lower and they felt extremely awkward, and at a notch higher I still think they would feel really really awkward, I am not sure why. 

Jen- LOL, my Trioplex bar was peanut butter banana flavor or something like that. Was pretty good IMO, 31g of protein I think it was. Not too bad at all. Yeah Jen my triceps were destroyed today, along with my calves lol, as you already know! The BBQ chicken pizza was absolutely awesome, it was from a local steakhouse. I get hungry just thinking about how good it was. 

PreMier- You're absolutely right bro. Thanks. I am either going to start another M1T cycle or M-Dien. Actually after researching I found the Methyl-Dien, and I am definitely going to stick to Methyl-1-Test. Just because the reviews are so much more positive, and because I have already taken it and felt friggin' great on it. This time around I think I'll see better results. Since I am going into it fresh without the S1+ first.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

I've only read the last page but this looks like a very interesting journal. Looks like your doing great MonStar! You are one strong SOB!!! That's for sure.

SF- So are you training certain IM members here? Are you training in powerlifting?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2004)

rock4832- SF is training a few members at IM here. And his training methods are 100% solid. The guy knows his sh*t and can back it all up completely. He deserves all the credit in the world, honestly---a good friend, and has helped my lifts skyrocket. I am following what he says to a 'T'. 

BTW, to answer you questions, lol, yes I think that he's the most knowledgeable in strength training, but also knows a great deal about hypertrophy, etc. Follows the advice a lot of Mel Siff from the book "Supertraining," I am not sure if your familiar wtih it. And as far as I know he's training myself and Jen (atherjen) specifically.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2004)

---Here is an inspirational pic. This is a BigChaseyChase some of you might know him as from WBB, his username is now changed to BCC. This is the kind of physique that I want to achieve. Same % of bodyfat and everything.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

Cool, you can just call me Rock or Dave  I'm very interested in doing some strength training. I'll have to follow along for awhile!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 25, 2004)

rock, I wouldn't say I train as much as I give advice and help. I just really enjoy watching people do well.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 25, 2004)

rock- Yeah man, definitely follow along, and ask questions all you want. I am sure that myself or SF will answer them pretty quickly. Strength training is definitely a lot of fun. IMO it's a lot more fun than training for size alone. Training for size alone is so damn frustrating sometimes. Thanks again for checking out my journal.

SF- Yeah the advice you give is absolutely awesome as you know man, and it's extremely appreciated. I can't thank you enough for the advice and insight you have given me this entire time.

BTW, do you have any kind of advice or any kind of ideas for helping kickstart my upper back hypertrophy? I know you said you're working on helping out my shoulder development, could we possibly do the same kind of thing for my lats? I really want to add some size to them...


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

Wednesday, 5-26-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 1% milk
- Myoplex shake
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit 
- 11 granola bars, Pepsi 
- 14 sugar cookies, Pepsi
- meatball ravioli, Pepsi
- 6 sugar cookies, Pepsi, fruit punch
- cheesecake, apple pie, fruit punch
- tuna & cheese sub, Combos, frozen cappucino, Mountain Dew 
- 2% milk, choclate 

My diet today as you can see was absolutely sickening. Felt sick to my stomach and ended up throwing up some of what I ate today. Obviously an extremely disgusting thing even for me to experience. Again, this is all that I can remember from today, it honestly could be more. I am sure there are things here and there that I am forgetting. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

---Decided to take a waist measurement this morning, what a dissapointment. I havn't taken my waist measurement in a long, long time. With my midsection flexed, right at my naval, my waist measured 37.5", which is honestly just pathetic. I can see my abs, etc. I am not sure what the problem is. I am going to really try and get this measurement down. I'll take it again next Wednesday I think. 

*Rest*

Finally a rest day! I had trained 5 days in a row, I really really needed this rest day, lol. I am not even sure why I trained so many days in a row honestly. Just got the urge to everyday so why talk myself out of training if I want to? 

Day 10 of 6-OXO, today is the last day of 3 caps 2x per day. Tomorrow I start 2 caps 2x per day, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## stencil (May 26, 2004)

Kickin' ass as usual, Mike.  Sometime soon I want to ask you and SF about a tweak in my routine.  I'm ready for a change.


----------



## BCC (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> ---Here is an inspirational pic. This is a BigChaseyChase some of you might know him as from WBB, his username is now changed to BCC. This is the kind of physique that I want to achieve. Same % of bodyfat and everything.



Glad to know I inspire you 
 

But you should aim higher, I'm only just getting started 

You're already putting up massive lifts, just need to nail that diet down.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

stencil- Thanks man, I am sure that you can shoot SF a PM and he'll definitely get back to you. A really great guy, always trying to help people. Thanks again for the support. 

BCC- Thanks for stopping by man, really appreciate it. Your quads in your avatar are absolutely insane. I am mainly talking about your symmetry and your bodyfat %, really looks incredible. Well developed delts and traps with a low % of bodyfat just look phenomenal. I am going to look for a lat spread of yours to post---that's where the real inspiration is at! 

I know my godd*mn diet is always my friggin' downfall. I either keep a really strict diet for a few days and then binge uncontrollably or keep a moderately clean diet cheating here and there all the time. I cannot deal with the binges anymore so I am liking more the way that I am eating now. Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

Diet is an entirely separate form of training, I'm sure Chase will agree. You have to approach everything the way you approach your training, it has to be planned and there have to be reasons for it. But when you're ready you'll do it.


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

Well said SF!


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BCC *_
> Glad to know I inspire you
> 
> 
> ...




That's YOU in that pic and you are just getting started???  Can't be...  you are huge and ripped!!! Or are you sorta teasing about that??   

Your quads amazing!!  How do you do it?  I cannot seem to make my legs grow for the life of me!!   

Hi there MonoStar, Sweetie!


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2004)

Damn, BC is only 18 too??  I think we're talking to the next Mr. Olympia here.


----------



## X Ring (May 26, 2004)

does anyone else find sapphire's avator really distracting!!  I cant get anything done, not that its such a bad thing.  I wish I had a larger size picture.  

Mike, hang on there, I hear you on the dieting and SF is definitely right on but if you cant handle really clean make it just mostly clean and plan you cheats.  You can do it, you have the dtermination in the gym just gotta bring that to the kitchen


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Damn, BC is only 18 too??  I think we're talking to the next Mr. Olympia here.




Only 18?  Holy fuck...


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

That's why I chuckle when people say "genetically gifted" when what they should be saying is "dedicationally gifted." Chase and MonStar both bust their asses. Anyone who does the same and follows GOOD training principles would see nothing less than similar results.


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> That's why I chuckle when people say "genetically gifted" when what they should be saying is "dedicationally gifted." Chase and MonStar both bust their asses. Anyone who does the same and follows GOOD training principles would see nothing less than similar results.



Eh... i dunno.  Genetics does have a lot to do with it.  This isnt a dig at MonStar, cuz i know he works hard in the gym... but if i ate and drank like he did, id be adding fat like crazy.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

If you used the same intensity and resistance he does (which he had to work up to) you'd be burning so many calories you could eat and drink like he does.

Genetics is the ultimate copout, honestly. Will I ever have Mr. Olympia's pecs? No, genetically I never will. But I have seen too many people training the wrong way get frustrated with a 315 squat. This same guy got dedicated. He trained right. Now he squats 585 and weighs 156lb. Is he genetically gifted or is he training the right way? He weighed 156 when he squatted 315, he still weighs 156 and he squats 585. That's dedication and hard work, not genes.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> That's why I chuckle when people say "genetically gifted" when what they should be saying is "dedicationally gifted." Chase and MonStar both bust their asses. Anyone who does the same and follows GOOD training principles would see nothing less than similar results.



Cough*anabolics*cough  It does take dedication, but if you are an AAS user, you get to that destination much faster.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> If you used the same intensity and resistance he does (which he had to work up to) you'd be burning so many calories you could eat and drink like he does.
> 
> Genetics is the ultimate copout, honestly. Will I ever have Mr. Olympia's pecs? No, genetically I never will. But I have seen too many people training the wrong way get frustrated with a 315 squat. This same guy got dedicated. He trained right. Now he squats 585 and weighs 156lb. Is he genetically gifted or is he training the right way? He weighed 156 when he squatted 315, he still weighs 156 and he squats 585. That's dedication and hard work, not genes.


So there's hope for me?????


----------



## BCC (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Cough*anabolics*cough  It does take dedication, but if you are an AAS user, you get to that destination much faster.



With all do respect, I _did_ gain 83 pounds before I ever touched a steroid. All in 3 years time.

Sapphire.....ok your avatar got me...legs! That's right. While SF went off about hardwork and not genetics...I do agree..but as far as my quads go...those are genetics lol. My mom has bigger quads than I do, and my brother has some trunks as well.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BCC *_
> With all do respect, I _did_ gain 83 pounds before I ever touched a steroid. All in 3 years time.



Sorry, I meant no offense.  I see nothing wrong with AAS use, and I myself hope to have a physique as well built as yours someday.  However, reaching that will be a long time without using..


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

The size may very well be genetic, but I'm doubting your mom has the cuts your quads have. 

But we can all agree, I hope, that if Joe Blow off the street jumped on a cycle and worked out sloppy and ate sloppy he wouldn't look like Chase. Again, it comes back to dedication and hard work.


----------



## BCC (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sorry, I meant no offense.  I see nothing wrong with AAS use, and I myself hope to have a physique as well built as yours someday.  However, reaching that will be a long time without using..



None taken, I didn't mean to come across hostile. 



And for as sloppy as Mike has told me he binges at times, I'd hate to see him with his diet nailed down. He'd be just sick.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 26, 2004)

> And for as sloppy as Mike has told me he binges at times, I'd hate to see him with his diet nailed down. He'd be just sick.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

SF- Gotta' agree man. Dieting is an entire different ballgame than training is IMO. I mean I honestly have no problem at all staying 100% dedicated going to the gym and busting my a*s regularly. I absolutely love it. I mean I enjoy it probably more than anything else in my life. But somehow at the same time, I cannot transfer that dedication to my eating outside of the gym. For example today I binged to the point I puked up some of what I ate. I mean it's honestly that out of friggin' control. 



> Genetics is the ultimate copout, honestly. Will I ever have Mr. Olympia's pecs? No, genetically I never will. But I have seen too many people training the wrong way get frustrated with a 315 squat. This same guy got dedicated. He trained right. Now he squats 585 and weighs 156lb. Is he genetically gifted or is he training the right way? He weighed 156 when he squatted 315, he still weighs 156 and he squats 585. That's dedication and hard work, not genes.


This is absolutely agree with 100%. I have never agreed with anything more man, awesome point. People who point the "genetically gifted" finger are in my opinion just making up excuses in their minds why other people are progressing and they are not. 



> Again, it comes back to dedication and hard work.


Excellent point, and I entirely agree. 

Jen- Yeah SF does usually word things pretty nicely. 

Sapphire- Hey there Cyndi, and yes, that's BCC in that pic that I attached, and his avatar. Now I hope you guys know what I am saying when I look at pics of him for inspiration. Absolutely phenomenal proportions, great overall physique IMO, I can't imagine Chase 10 years from now when he's 28. Holy f*ck. 

Monolith- Exactly, that's what is so damn impressive about his physique. What I am always so much impressed by is how close him and I are in age. So he serves even more as motivation because he's a couple years younger. 

X Ring- YES, lol, Sapphire's avatar is extremely distracting, and so is Jen's! Anyway, yeah I am really going to try and clean up my diet. I feel like I say this all the time and it's so tough for me to do. But if somehow I could just stick it out I think I could progress a lot more in the direction that I would like to. Tighten my waist up some, etc. 

PreMier- I have done a few weeks of M1T bro, I have barely dabbed into anything extreme at all. Please don't use me as an example of an anabolic user. I have TONS of pics far before the M1T that I can show if you like.  



> However, reaching that will be a long time without using..


That's not 100% true either. Look back at BCC's journals on WBB bro. It didn't take him as long as one might think to make an enormous amount of progress. Training hard, and eating well can get you a hell of a long way, both naturally and on the darkside. 

BCC- Thanks again man for stopping by, you have no idea how great it is to see a familiar face. 



> With all do respect, I did gain 83 pounds before I ever touched a steroid. All in 3 years time.


This is exactly the point that I was trying to make. Although now you may no longer be natural, you make incredible progress while you were natural. People who have never touched anabolics seem to be under this impression that anabolics instantly get you huge.  



> And for as sloppy as Mike has told me he binges at times, I'd hate to see him with his diet nailed down. He'd be just sick.


As much as this drives me friggin' insane, I have to agree completely. My binge today was sloppy as hell, and f*cking ridiculous. I even puked up some of what I ate, talk about not being able to control myself. If the food is in front of me, I am going to eat it---it's just that simple. I am really going to try and put more emphasis on getting my diet nailed down. Do you mind running through what your diet is like on a day-to-day basis? Both for myself and for the rest of the IM members here.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Are you eating out when you binge or do you have the food at home? I used to  do the same thing Mike (when I was 275 w/ NO muscle). I had to stop carrying money with me and clear all the crap food out of my apartment. It took awhile but eventually my eating habits and cravings turned around.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2004)

rock- I am pigging out completely basically on everything in site. For a while, when my binging was completely out of control, I would go to fast food places and just dump money into my binges. Yesterday, it was at my hotel (where I work), where I can get leftover desserts and things like that without a problem. 

I do keep a log in each journal entry of everything I eat. I really just need to overall clean my f*cking diet up completely. I am not sure why it's been so half-a*sed lately. I really need to concentrate on eating clean and not half-a*sed eating clean. Even though I don't think that breaded chicken is the worst thing in the world, Healthy Choice ice-cream is just f*cking ridiculous. Then I complain about my bodyfat. Jesus.


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2004)

Best thing you can do Monstar is start preparing your food. 

It sounds like you eat all this shit out of convenince.  If you have good food prepared, it will make it alot easier to resist that temptation.

Just a thought

Iain


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 27, 2004)

Morning Mike    Don't be so hard on yourself hun, you've got an amazing body now, just think what it will look like without the binges!  

Did you get your other car yet?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2004)

Iain- Agreed man. Completely agreed. I think that half of the reason that I binge is because its so friggin' convenient, and because its so easy. I honestly think that if I worked at another job I would definitely cut back or even eliminate my binges completely. I cannot work around food, and that's the bottom line, quite frankly. At least not for now, because I need to get in control of this disgusting habit. Honestly how I feel while I am binging and even the next day is enough of a reason to stop completely. 

Andrea- Thanks for the support, it means a lot. I am really trying to cut out the binges completely. Yesterday was just sickening. I don't know what got into me. I was doing so good, for so long, binge-free. 

About my Celica, no, they havn't gotten an '00-'01 black GT-S in yet that I can trade my car for. So once they do, I will.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2004)

Thursday, 5-27-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 1% milk 
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- breaded chicken, grilled chicken & filet mignon salad 
- Lean Body bar, protein bites 
- sesame breaded chicken, garden salad + Italian dressing, 2 grilled chicken breasts, baked potato, 2 White Russian's 

Diet was okay today I guess. Appetite is never all that great a day after a binge. Ended up today with roughly 3.8-4K calories and right around 280g of protein. Had 2 White Russian's tonight, not the smarest thing, but they were VERY small, and extremely light. 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.

Weight: 231 lbs. This is just ridiculous. I want to be 212-215 not f*cking 230. WTF? Godd*mn me and my binges.  

*Lower Body 2*

*Box Squats*
295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3

*Suspended Good Mornings (deep)*
135x3, 185x2, 225x1, 245x1, *275x1!*, 295x0

*SLDL*
405x4, 405x4, 405x4, 405x4, 405x4, 405x4

*V-Bar Cable Pulldowns*
215x8, 215x8, 215x8

*Nautilus Pullovers*
220x10, 220x10

*DB Curls*
60x9, 70x5

Good workout today overall I think. Really seemed to have a lot of good intensity and focus. Maybe it was from binging like f*cking crazy yesterday on so much junkfood it was practically sickening. Anyway, started off with 8 sets of 3 in box squats, really focusing on my form. I used a wider stance, and shot my hips back more. For the first time ever I felt the squats almost completely in my hips, glutes, and lower back. Barely felt it at all in my quads. So I think I was doing them right. 

Moved onto suspended good AM's. Did them at a lower setting than I did last time, deeper really beat the f*ck outta' my lower back and hamstrings. Worked up to 275 for a 1RM. Not too bad at all. Moved onto 6 sets of 4 in SLDL with 405 lbs. These sets were f*cking intense. I mean they were all out, balls to the friggin' wall. Moved onto pulldowns and then some pullovers for my lats. Not too bad there either. Finished up with some DB curls and called it a day. 

Day 11 of  6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day. So far everything is going pretty well. I am looking forward to finishing my PCT so that I can start another M1T cycle.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

Good session. We'll keep working on the squats, we want to get them just right. Try to tape yourself so you can see what you're doing, how you're doing it, etc. Maybe create a little archive on your computer. Tape yourself each session and in 3 or 4 months look back th these sessions just to see the progression.

Accessory work looks great. Go heavier on your rowing. Still shoot for the same reps but don't be afraid to fail around 4 or 5 once in a while.


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Weight: 231 lbs. This is just ridiculous. I want to be 212-215 not f*cking 230. WTF? Godd*mn me and my binges.



I refuse to listen to that!  you know what it takes to get to where you want to be, and its not just the diet... but the choice to stick with it.... 
but I am sorry that things got so out of control last nite. dont beat yourself up from it, just move on (I replyed to your post in the dieting section with my thoughts on it as well.) 



> *Box Squats*
> 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3, 295x3
> 
> *Suspended Good Mornings (deep)*
> ...



I hate you. period.  Ive really got to stop comparing myself to men!   
Great workout!


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I hate you. period.  Ive really got to stop comparing myself to men!
> Great workout!



You could compare yourself to me and feel pretty good about yourself.  Probably not quite as impressive, though...


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> PreMier- I have done a few weeks of M1T bro, I have barely dabbed into anything extreme at all. Please don't use me as an example of an anabolic user. I have TONS of pics far before the M1T that I can show if you like.



I wasnt referring to anyone in particular, but it was more towards BCC.  Not a big deal anyway, because I have nothing against people who use anabolics.  They are just not for me..


----------



## Sapphire (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BCC *_
> With all do respect, I _did_ gain 83 pounds before I ever touched a steroid. All in 3 years time.
> 
> Sapphire.....ok your avatar got me...legs! That's right. While SF went off about hardwork and not genetics...I do agree..but as far as my quads go...those are genetics lol. My mom has bigger quads than I do, and my brother has some trunks as well.


YIKES!!!  Those legs of yours are amazing!      Too big for me...    BUT very nice!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 27, 2004)

SF- Yeah man, I think that the more I train squats in this form the more that I am going to really become used to it. At first today I felt extremely weak in this form. I guess because it felt so much like a good morning, and not a squat. Who knows, we'll see how I feel about them in a few weeks. 

About my back training, can you give me a layout of what kind of sets/reps to do with them? For example one day 4 sets of 6 the next 6 sets of 4, etc. I mean I really am having a hard time going about my lat work for whatever reason. All I know is that I want to grow, bad, and I think I am complicating things too much---as usual. 

Jen- Hey there, thanks for stopping by. I just felt like such a fat f*cking slob today it was absolutely ridiculous. I am not sure what the hell my problem was. I really am going to try and clean things up. Keep the empty calories to a minimum---so basically keep sugar and alcohol down as much as possible. I agree that I just need to move on. I chose what happened yesterday, and I need to keep that in mind. 

BTW, I think with your strength Jen you could easily compare yourself to most men in my gym---so I definitely wouldn't say that you can't compare yourself to men. On Westside you're going to be pulling triple your bodyweight in no time. 

Monolith- I tried to tell her, lol. 

PreMier- Oh I know what you were saying bro, I took no offense to it at all. I see that you changed your post though, lol. Didn't it originally say that something like, "they're not for me, yet." It doesn't really matter I just feel like I am losing my mind, lol.  

Sapphire- Gotta' love huge defined quads! I never used to be a fan of big legs but I definitely think Chase's look amazing.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 27, 2004)

We'll get to your lats soon enough. Just stick to the plan for now. I won't let you down.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2004)

SF- Okay man, that's good to know, thanks. Sorry to be asking you about them all the time. I think because I have not been changing things up much with them etc. is really driving me crazy, I have no idea why. I'll stick to the plan for now, no problem, thanks.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2004)

Friday, 5-28-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 1% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- Metrx bar, low-carb bar
- chicken salad sandwich, banana
- whey protein + 1% milk 
- celery + peanut butter 
- breaded chicken, 2 grilled chicken breasts, baked potato, Ultimate Cosmopolitan, Ultimate Bloody Mary  

Again, had 2 mixed drinks out at Friday's tonight, not the best idea, but both were pretty light. The cosmo was pretty much Ocean Spray and liquer, not much else. And the Bloody Mary of course was a lotta' tomato juice, tasted like sea water, lol. Took in roughly 4.5K calories today, and around 320-330g of protein. Not bad. 

Sleep: 2 + 6 hours. Had to wake up and drive home. Oh well. 

Weight: 227 lbs.

*Upper Body 1*

*Pin Presses (pins set against chest)*
135x3, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, *305x1!*, 315x2

*Flat DB Presses*
120x3, 120x3, 120x3, 120x3, 120x3, 120x3, 120x3

*JM Presses*
185x8, 185x8

*Upright Rows*
165x6, 165x6, 165x6, 165x6

*DB Front Raises*
*60x6!*, 50x9

Overall workout today was friggin' awesome. Really intense, very very good IMO. Focus was absolutely awesome. Started off with pin presses, but set the pins right against my chest. So these were basically standard bench presses releasing the tension at the bottom of each rep, with the bar touching my chest. Worked up to 305 for a 3RM, which is a PR since I have never done pin presses with the bar touching my chest. Moved onto 7 sets of 3 with the 120's in flat DB presses. 

Then moved onto JM presses which completely trashed my triceps completely Some good sets there IMO, definitely. Upright rows also really hit my delts hard. Upped 10 lbs. since the last time I did upright rows for 4 sets of 6. So I am pretty impressed. Moved onto DB front raises where I hit a really nice PR, used the 60's for 6 reps, not bad at all.

Day 12 of 6-OXO, 3 caps 2x per day. Feeling good. Really looking forward to getting back into M1T.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

That was a good session. Accessory work lately has been extremely solid. That's not taking away from the main lifts, those are blowing up. Looking real good. I think the future may hold deadlifts.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

For Lower1 hit a new PR on deads and follow that up with some medium weight squat practice. Shoot for 6 sets of 3. Keep the weight in the middle. Not too heavy, not too light. Get a good feel for sitting back for squatting.


----------



## atherjen (May 28, 2004)

Great training session Mikster. Your strength is really climbing these days, not that it was ever babyweights like me, before.  
 Those JM press's absolutly kill the triceps everytime! I luv em!
Keep it up.


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

Could someone please explain how JM presses are done?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

Monolith, imagine doing a skullcrusher, first. Now do the skullcrusher but bring your hands down to your neck. I'll try to get a picture up for you.


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Monolith, imagine doing a skullcrusher, first. Now do the skullcrusher but bring your hands down to your neck. I'll try to get a picture up for you.



Ahh... i get what youre sayin.  Thanks.


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

JMs are also only about a 3/4 rep, not a full.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

http://tsampa.org/training/blog/archives/200403/index.php#000160

There's some pics of a JM Press. The video links don't seem to work unfortunately, but the pictures tell the story.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2004)

SF- Thanks so much man, appreciate it. I have been trying to put more emphasis lately on really going all out in my accessory work. Since it is the accessory work that directly affects my main lifts. I am either going to go for a new 1RM on deadlifts tomorrow or Sunday. So we'll see what happens. Any # in mind? You said to shoot for 350 on bench and I hit 350, so I am up for whatever you think bro. I am thinking 635 maybe? That's six 45's and a 25 on each side. Thanks again man. 

Jen- Thanks so much for the support. Yeah I have felt very strong all around lately on all of my lifts, and it's kind of strength because I am on my PCT right now. I am really really looking forward to getting into my 2nd cycle of M1T. I want to see what M1T can really do. And yeah, JM presses beat the hell outta' my triceps. 

Monolith- Like SF said, skullcrushers but taking your hands down to your upper chest/neck area. 

Mudge- Yeah, I would agree. I do feel like I get a better ROM with skullcrushers to the top of my head.


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/264tri2.html

theres some pics of JM presses on there

does that look like an accurate description?  looks like its just regular skulls, except you have the eccentric portion of a CG bench added in.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

635? Why not 645? Why not 650?

I think you should feel it out. When you're ready to hit the PR, ask yourself how the last one felt. How do YOU feel? Any PR is a good PR, and whatever you nail is going to be great.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

Mono, I don't like that description at all. I would never move the weight up like that, I'd be afraid of my shoulders getting angry.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2004)

Monolith- I have to agree with SF, I am not crazy about that description either. I mean honestly, it's not complicated at all. Skullcrushers, but you take your hands down your upper chest, and keep your elbows tucked against your body.  

SF- Hmm, I guess I am going to have to play it by ear SF, you're right. I mean I agree that any PR is definitely a good thing. Especially considering my deadlift was stuck at 615 for the longest time. I am going to either shoot for 635 or 650. I can't decide at this point. If I get enough sleep tonight, and feel good enough tomorrow, I am going to try and pull 650 and get it on cam, of course. I think I am going to wear my belt as well, since I havn't been wearing it lately.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 28, 2004)

Hit 650.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 28, 2004)

SF- I guess we'll have to wait and see huh?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 29, 2004)

Saturday, 5-29-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk
- 1/2 Gatorade during workout
- tuna & cheese sub
- Metrx bar
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, apple
- Pure Protein bar
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich 
- turkey & cheese wrap
- BBQ wings, pecan crusted salad, 2 grilled chicken breasts, rice, vegetables

Diet was better today. Around 4.5K calories and about 320g of protein maybe? 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.

Weight: 227 lbs.  Heading in the wrong f*cking direction.

*Rest*

Well, actually I went to the gym today and felt like f*cking sh*t. Focus was so far off, intensity was nowhere in sight. I was just feeling like f*cking hell. I am not sure what the f*ck happened.  But I am not going to attempt a 635 or 650 deadlift feeling like this, that's for sure. 

Here is what I ended up doing:

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 495x1

---I am thinking the reason for this maybe because I had 2 mixed drinks the past 2 nights in a row. Stupid, stupid, stupid. 

After seeing how slow 495 came up, there was absolutely no way at all I was going to attempt anything higher. I am in somewhat of a dilemma now, however---should I go ahead and do my Lower1 session tomorrow? Or just skip it, and move onto my Upper2 session tomorrow? Hopefully SF will answer this. 

Day 13 of 6-OXO, still taking 3 caps 2x per day. I am not sure if I am going to take a break after the 6-OXO or go straight into my next M1T cycle. We'll see what happens.


----------



## atherjen (May 29, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Weight: 227 lbs.  Heading in the wrong f*cking direction.
> 
> Well, actually I went to the gym today and felt like f*cking sh*t. Focus was so far off, intensity was nowhere in sight. I was just feeling like f*cking hell. I am not sure what the f*ck happened. But I am not going to attempt a 635 or 650 deadlift feeling like this, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


 MIKE  what did I say about all that negative talk on yourself?   Throw it out the door right now! Its not going to get you anywhere. You no why it wasnt a good attempted training session, if you werent feeling on top of it you shouldnt have gone. Although I know myself I tend to push myself in and then get even moe frustrated with myself. Happens to me too, but when it does happpen I find you just have to put it behind you and try to figure out _why_ the outcome was as is. It could very well have been the lack of sleep from the night before, and of course those drinks too. They certainly dont help the matter. Just get a good night sleep tonite, eat well(good foods) and back in the gym with your head up again tomorrow. Dont dwell on it to much.  
As for the 227.. it didnt go up, but then again its not exactly going down. But can you expect it to with drinking as you are lately? even just a couple vs. a drunken fest, isnt going to help fatloss. Diet wasn't bad yestarday at all, improvement for sure. Ditch the drinks and your on your way. Why not give yourself say 1 night a week to drink if you feel you need or want to. Cut back the weekday social drinks. 
Just some suggestions, I really hate to sound pushy if I come off that way. I certainly by no means have that intention, just dont like seeing you frustrated.  
Have a good day, and Im sure SF has some ideas for the training.


----------



## Monolith (May 29, 2004)

You shouldnt be worried about dropping weight during PCT, anyway.  You want to eat at maintenance or slightly above to keep your gains.

And have you thought about getting some blood work done once you finish up the 6oxo?  Itd be good to see how fast you recover post cycle... makes for a safer way of guaging how close you can pack cycles together, not sort of haphazard guessing.

And hey, you should start carrying around a pic of BCC with you for motivation.  Every time you go for a drink, just take a look at it. 

(just dont let anyone else see it, or people might think youre a little limp in the wrist  )


----------



## M.J.H. (May 29, 2004)

Jen- Thanks for the post. My sleep last night really wasn't bad at all. It wasn't like I woke up a bunch of times, etc. I slept straight through 7.5 hours. I really think it was because of the mixed drinks, and the lack of water last night and this morning. When I am taking usnic acid I am always very warm throughout the night. So me having some alcohol in my system along with the usnic acid causing me to sweat, I was just completely drained. 

I know that I am overreacting about my weight flucuations. It's just so damn frustrating because it's summertime, and I am not as lean as I want to be. I mean honestly I really want to tighten up my midsection. I feel like I talk about this all the time which is just ridiculous---but I am not going to settle for being somewhat flabby. I just need to seriously cut down the liquer completely, that's the bottom line. That, along with the sugar. I mean the empty calories coming from sugar and alcohol are doing nothing but hindering fat-loss. 

On a positive note, in the mirror this morning, after the gym and me feeling like hell after getting on the scale---when I took my shirt off to change I looked pretty damn lean for 227 lbs. I really think that I could be a solid 215 lbs. Or maybe even 217 lbs. I mean this morning I could see my abs clear as day I just had a layer of flab still covering them. Also, on another positive note, it was a much better move on my part IMO to leave the gym instead of attempting a deadlift PR and missing it. Missing lifts really hits my strength confidence. 

BTW, you don't sound pushy at all, you sound concerned and supportive, so that's a good thing. I need someone on my back. 

Monolith- We'll see what happens man, I am really not sure yet what is going to happen. I am very anxious to start my 2nd M1T cycle just because I really didn't take full advantage of my first M1T cycle. I was already 3 weeks into S1+ when I started it, so I am not sure where my horomone levels were at that point, etc. Yeah, a picture of BCC might be a good idea to serve as motivation. His physique I am absolutely astounded by, however, I do have to keep in mind that we train for different goals. He trains for bodybuilding almost exclusively, and I train more for strength. I train for size as well, but lately that's just been an added bonus of strength training.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 29, 2004)

I'm not going to say anything I've said before here. You know what it takes to hit new PRs. You know what it takes to clean up your diet. Dedication. You have to go into that "PR zone" well before the day of the lift. You have to act as if. Act as if tomorrow in the gym will be your last chance to ever deadlift again. I'm not saying to put your life on hold, to forego your social life for the sake of the gym. But plan it. Milk one drink for 3 hours if you have to. But know, all day today, that tomorrow you're going for the new PR. And act as if.


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

Mike ,
Man you better listen to Jen. It would look real bad if she came down and kicked your butt !!!  You are kind of hard on yourself sometimes but that is the nature of the beast. Like SF said, you know what it takes .


----------



## M.J.H. (May 30, 2004)

SF- You're absolutely right man, absolutely right. I do know what it takes to hit a PR, it's about 90% mental IMO. I obviously think it's the actual strength as well but I think that so much of 1RM's is mental. When it comes to squat and deadlift especially I think that mentally you must be trained as well as physically. Anyway, I have a 650 deadlift video for you to see, along with 2 squatting videos. And then the 405 for 9 in platform deadlifts once Prince uploads it. Can you PM me with your e-mail address? Thanks bro.

gwcaton- Agreed bro. And I am definitely listening to Jen, I am always extremely hard on myself. I guess I just always strive for more naturally. I am honestly not sure why I am like this or how I have become like this---but I think it's good in the way that I always strive to be a little stronger, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 30, 2004)

Sunday, 5-30-2004

Diet:
- MRP + 1% milk
- mixed fruit
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- turkey & cheese sandwich, banana
- whey protein + 1% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 3 chicken breasts, rice, vegetables, salad + Italian dressing 
- low-carb ice-cream
- country-fried steak, hash browns, eggs, 4 slices of toast 
- 3 scoops sorbet 

Damn, damn, damn. I tried to keep my diet clean today, but what do you know? I got out of control again, lol. I am not sure what the hell my problem is---but I really need to get my sh*t together. Not too sure about my calories today, since I went to Denny's at friggin' 1:30 AM, not the brightest move in the world. This is going to be my cheat meal for the next few days. No sugar and all saturated fat like that for a while. 

Sleep: 6.5 hours. 

Weight: 226 lbs. 

*Lower Body 2* 

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135x3, 225x3, 315x2, 405x1, 495x1, 650x0, *635x1!*

*Box Squats*
275x4, 275x4, 275x4, 275x4, 275x4, 275x4

*Platform Deadlifts (4" extended ROM)*
*405x9!*, 495x2, 495x2

*Support Rows*
235x6, 235x6, 235x6, 235x6

*Nautilus Pullovers*
240x10, 280x8

Overall workout today was GREAT. Really really hit some new PR's overall and took my digital camera to the gym with me which was definitely a good idea. 

Started off shooting for a 650 lbs. deadlift. WTF happened there, well, let me try to explain. Worked up to 495, and felt extremely strong. 495 came up like 135, lol. Was getting very focused, etc. Moved up to 650. I took a video of 650 if anyone wants to see it, please PM me with your e-mail address and I'll send it to you. Maybe you can give me some idea as to what happened. I almost lost balance, in a way. Leaned a bit too much on the balls of my feet and didn't sink back with the weight enough. Got VERY pissed about f*cking 650 all up, got a drink, and pulled 635. Didn't take a video of 635, lol, I was way too pissed to mess around with my camera. I realize now that I need to work on the last 6 inches of my deadlift. I can now get it off the floor and halfway up with some ease, I guess because of the platform deadlift work, and now I need to focus on my locking out. Regardless, I hit 635.  

---Wanted to note that I did not wear my wrestling shoes for these deadlifts. I ALWAYS wear wrestling shoes too, because there is practically no sole so I shorten the ROM some, and I also get a better grip on the floor. 

Moved onto box squats, where I hit 6 sets of 4 with 275. I took 2 videos of these from the side that I am goign to have SF look at. The first my legs are somewhat spread, wider than shoulder-width, but still not extremely wide. My 2nd video I used as wide of a stance as I could use in the power rack, close to a sumo deadlift stance. 

After the squats I decided to do some platform deadlifts as an accessory lift. Started off with 405, hit 9 reps with 405! That's a HUGE PR for me for platform deadlifts. Took a video of this that I am going to have Prince upload as soon as he gets a chance. Moved onto 2 doubles, and then some support rows and pullovers. Overall workout was great! 

Day 14 of 6-OXO, still taking 3 caps 2x per day. Going to probably be doing this for approximately another week. And then I am either going to take some time off from and kind of PS/PH/PCT or start my 2nd M1T cycle. We'll see what happens.


----------



## atherjen (May 30, 2004)

.......ok, please raise your hand..............






*HIGH FIVE TO YOU! * Now thata' boy! Way to lift!  
Very impressive lifts today! Congrads on hitting those PR's! I know you had it in you, just needed the proper approach and prep going into them! Cant wait to see the vids  



> 495 came up like 135, lol.


please do not laugh at 135.... thats my playground!


----------



## Monolith (May 30, 2004)

Nice work, Mike.  Your deadlift is movin up pretty friggin fast, now.  I see 700 by the end of the year.


----------



## Mavs (May 30, 2004)

Good workout, Mike!!  Looks like the diet's staying pretty in control too!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 30, 2004)

The fact that you missed 650 and hit 635 moments later is impressive. The session looks really good. I'm looking forward to those videos. 

I think we may tweak your Lower days a bit. Instead of splitting focus between squats and deads, let's just give an entire day to each. I'll have better info tomorrow on this. Have some details to work out.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 30, 2004)

Jen- Thanks so much for the support as usual, really really appreciate it. Yeah I was definitely very very pleased today with my PR's. Not only 635 but also 405 for 9. Really not a bad session at all. And I am not even on anything but my PCT right now. I can't wait to get back on M1T. I definitely think I can be throwing around some serious weights by that time. We'll see what happens. Thanks again for the support. 

Monolith- Thanks man, I would absolutely love to hit 700 by the end of the year. I am dying to hit triple my bodyweight. Which is right around 675. 

Mavs- Thanks man, I am trying. Tonight and tomorrow are going to be kinda' tough I think. We'll see. 

SF- I'll e-mail you the videos bro as soon as I get your e-mail address. I want you to look at the 2 versions of box squats that I did. My knees are still coming forward but the 2nd video I am really using as wide of a stance I can get in the power rack, and I feel it completely in my hips, glutes, and lower back. So that maybe the stance I should start squatting with. I'll see what you have to say. I know that I have 650 in me. I need to throw on some wrestling shoes, get pissed again, and not hitch the weight. I can't wait for you to see my attempt at 650. I don't know what happened. 

I really like the idea of splitting up the squat and deadlift, sounds great man, looking forward to hearing about it. What about training bench like that too? The first half of the movement and the lockout? BTW, I think its time to put some emphasis on my lockout strength. Pulling off a platform helped my strength off the floor tremendously.


----------



## atherjen (May 30, 2004)

I saw the vids. _nanner nanner nanner _ 

Oh and SF, you would have got to see them sooner, if Mike would have known what a *DOT* looked like. <---see another one!!   

I agree too, diet looks great today!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 31, 2004)

Jen- Haha, if you only knew the difference between a comma and a dot, but it's all good. The videos didn't work to that e-mail address anyway. Diet did look pretty good today I guess, until I hate some low-carb ice-cream, went to Denny's at 2:00 AM and then had a few scoops of sorbet ice-cream.


----------



## sara (May 31, 2004)

how are you doing MonStar? I hope you be keeping it clean diet


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

Looking great Mike and Congrats on the Dead. You should be elated and preparing to do that 650 again! You can do it!!


----------



## M.J.H. (May 31, 2004)

sara- The diet has been okay I guess, I don't know. Not too good or bad. I binged like 4-5 days ago I think. And last night I went to Denny's at 2:00 AM and then ate a bunch of sorbet ice-cream when I got home. So as usual, my diet needs work. But what else is new? 

rock- Thanks man, appreciate the support. I really want 650, bad. BTW, I just sent some videos your way.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 31, 2004)

Monday, 5-31-2004

Diet: 
- MRP + 1% milk
- whey protein + 2% milk
- Gatorade during workout, whey protein postworkout
- 2 pieces of BBQ chicken, potato & egg salad, 2 pieces of corn bread, salad, mixed fruit 
- baked chicken, vegetables, low-carb bread 
- 2 glasses of wine
- low-carb ice-cream 

Diet today wasn't too good or bad I don't think. I am honestly really not sure. Because I ate a good amount at a picnic that I went to, but not too much protein from what I could tell. Oh well. Not too much sugar, and not too much liquer. That's what I have been counting. 

Sleep: 7 hours.

*Upper Body 1*

*Flat DB Presses*
70x20, 70x20, 70x20

*Dips*
+135x4, +135x4, +135x4, *+170x3!*, *+195x1!*, *+90x14!*

*Tate Presses*
40x15, 40x15, 40x15

*Upright Rows* 
165x6, 165x6, *185x5!*, *205x2!*

*DB Lateral Raises*
30x12, 30x12

Wow, what an INCREDIBLE workout today!  Had to workout in my basement because the gym was closed for Memorial Day. At first I was pissed but then I ended up turning it around into a fabulous workout. 

Started off today with 3 sets of 20 on flat DB presses like I have done once in the past. Upped my weight to the 70's today for 3 sets of 20, not too bad at all. Chest was pumped as hell by the end of the 3rd set, lol. Anyway, moved onto some heavy dips. Started off with 3 sets of 4 with +135. Not too bad at all. I was feeling strong in dips. So I decided to shoot for +170 for a double. Well instead, I hit +170 for a triple! Big PR there, without a doubt. Then I decided to crazy and try +195 for 1. That's 15 lbs. more than I have EVER strapped around my waist for dips. Hit a single, big PR, and then got about 75% on the 2nd rep. Finished up with 14 somewhat short and choppy reps with +90, a big PR regardless.

---Took a video of +170 for 3, +195 for 1, and +90 for 14. If anyone wants the videos:

Please PM me with your e-mail address (preferably Yahoo mail), and which video you want to see. 

Moved onto some easy Tate presses, 3 sets of 15 with the 40's. Not bad there. Nice lactic acid buildup. Moved onto 2 sets of 6 with 165 on upright rows, a set of 5 with 185, and a double with 205. Again, I took a video clip of 185 and 205---if anyone wants to see them, please PM me with e-mail address, and what you want to see. Thanks! 

Day 15 of 6-OXO, still at 3 caps 2x per day. About 5 days left. Then we'll see about starting my 2nd M1T cycle.


----------



## atherjen (May 31, 2004)

_*fabuuuulousss darlin', simply FABULOUS!* _ (think I heard that on some cartoon)  

Ya already know what this lil shrimp thinks of todays training session... SICK ok just SICK!!! I cant come in your journal anymore. It makes me all depressed and feel like a weak duckling!  
Excellent workout! my computers still slow so the vid's are still loading  

Keep it up! your a FREAAAAAAKKKKKKK. period.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

got the videos. great lifts mike! I especially liked the platform Deads. As far as videos go, if you video it send me a copy. Really helps me in critiqing my own form and what I need to work on and change.


----------



## GRIFF (May 31, 2004)

What can I say bro, you're transforming into a monster, a fuckin beast. 405 x 9!? Extended rom!? I did that once...and then I woke up from a nice long nap. Workouts are looking real real good. I think that 700 DL is on the horizon...Hows everything else goin man? I havent talked to you in awhile.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 31, 2004)

Form in the second box squat video was just about spot on. Small tweaks to protect your back, but otherwise it looked great. Knees stayed still and you sat back into the squat. 

One technique you can use to ensure you sit back properly is to put the box further back on your warmups. But that is something for another time, the form there looked great.

The 650 miss. It's not lockout strength that's lacking there, and it's certainly not explosion from the floor. It's a sticking point about 6-8" off the floor. That is overcome by both rack pulling and speed work. So the doctor is prescribing speed deads the next time it comes around, and some rack pulls.

Great job. After seeing that video it only seemed obvious that 635 would come up.


----------



## Mavs (May 31, 2004)

Tate presses, 3x15 with 40s!!  Mike, you're my hero   

Great workout today, man!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

Jen- Thanks so much for the support, as you know I really appreciate it. Yeah I was definitely pleased as well with my PR's today. Especially in dips. Strength was really really good in them today. I wonder if one day I'll hit +225 for a single. Which would be 2x my bodyweight, or 450 lbs. That's such a huge amount of weight to use even if it is dips. Thanks again. 

rock- Thanks man, appreciate it. Not a problem at all, like I said just PM me with what video you want to see, and your e-mail address. 

GRIFF- Nice to see you around again, bro, havn't seen you in a while. Yeah 405 for 9 off the platform was a huge PR for me. I was expecting 4-5. I was most definitely pleasantly surprised---that's for sure. Everything is going pretty well I guess, same old sh*t. Hit a deer in my friggin' brand new car the other night, so I need to get that fixed before I can trade it in. If I didn't tell you I am trying my '04 Celica GT in for an '00-'01 Celica GT-S. Much faster, cheaper payments, and it's a 6-speed.  

SF- Wow, okay so the 2nd video was the one where my legs were spread as wide as they could possibly go in the power rack. Basically a sumo stance squat, if you will. I'll have to start working on doing them on a regular basis. Okay so speed work and rack pulls huh? Sounds good to me. You do realize that I cannot pull sumo style in my power rack don't you? Because I can only take my feet so wide. I can either do conventional rack pulls, or do sumo rack pulls as wide as I can get my feet. 

BTW, what do you have in mind in terms of me splitting up my squat and deadlift in different days---and what about splitting Upper my bench up into one day focusing on my strength off my chest and the other lockout strength? Can you lay something out for me? Also, my awaited lat training..? 

Mavs- Funny you say that, because I was going extremely light on Tate presses today. I have handled I believe up to the 80's before, possibly more, I can't remember. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning Mike!! Hope you had a good Holiday   !! Journal looks great, diets getting a lot better- keep it up hun!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

Andrea- Hey there, my holiday was okay I guess, didn't do anything special at all. Trying to sort out this new accident that I got into with a friggin' deer. That's what has been consuming a lot of my time lately. Thanks for the support.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

6-1-2004​ 
Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, banana
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit
- salad + vinegarette dressing, bruschetta 
- Trioplex bar, Pure Protein bar
- breaded chicken
- whey protein + 2% milk
- low-carb bread
- whey protein + 1% milk, peanut butter 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.

Weight: 225.5 lbs.

*Rest* 

Ended up heading to the gym anyway and doing some calves. It's summer, I am wearing shorts regularly, I can't have skinny calves, lol.

*Seated Calf Raises:* 

180 x 30
270 x 20
*360 x 10!* PR
270 x 20
180 x 30

CAT: 
250 x 25
250 x 20
250 x 15
250 x 15
250 x 10
250 x 8
250 x 7

Followed this up with 10 minutes of incline walking, 3.5 MPH @ a 12% incline. Not bad at all. 

Calves were on FIRE! 

Day 16 of 6-OXO, still at 3 caps 2x per day. Just a few days left of this stuff. Then I am probably going to jump back on the M1T bandwagon. We'll see what happens.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

---SF's pics made me decide to post progress pics. As you can see I am definitely losing definition weighing 225 lbs. I mean it's really frustrating comparing pics from a few months back to these. Maybe I am stronger now, but I am also a lot flabbier. So it's give and take. I want to drop about 10 lbs. of flab.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

*You asked for it, here it is...*

*Bench Day* *1*
  Flat Bench (or variation): sets of 3 to a 3RM
  Variety Pressing (JM's, CG Decline, Dips, etc): high/low like you do now
  Triceps: 2-3 sets of 4-8 (skulls, etc)
  Shoulders: 4 sets of 6 (heavy like a db press or uprights) (waves, this will change often)
  Shoulders: 2 sets of 12 (side laterals or front raise)

*Deadlift Day*
  Deads/GoodAMs (sometimes we'll do speed work): to a 1RM (always mix it up)
  Compound Assist: high/low (pick any leg lift you like. leg press, SLDL, etc)
  Legs: 4 sets of 6 (prefer hamstrings here, hypers maybe?)
  Back: 5 sets of 5 (rowing or chinning, etc)
  Biceps: whatever you want

*Bench Day 2*
  Close-grip Bench (or variation, treated as a warmup): sets of 5 to a 5RM
  Rack Lockouts: to a 1RM (vary the lockout, 4", 6", etc)
  Triceps: 8 sets of 4-6 (skulls, oh db press, etc and go HEAVY)
  Triceps: 4 sets of 6 (pushdowns, dips, etc)
  Shoulders: 4 sets of 6 (side laterals or front raises)

*Squat Day*
 Squats/Good AMs (sometimes we'll do speed work): to a 1RM (always mixing it up)
  Compound Assist: high/low (SLDL, Good AMs, etc)
  Heavy Legs (something suspended, or even negatives): 6 sets of 4 (hypers, suspended AMs, etc)
  Hamstrings: 4 sets of 6 reps
  Heavy Back: 3-6 sets of 4-6 reps (rowing)
  Heavy Back: 3 sets of 8 (chins, whatever)
  Biceps: anything you want



 Naturally, this will alter around a lot from session to session, sort of like what we do now. The only really noticable difference is that you have a squat and deadlift day instead of a general lower day.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> ---SF's pics made me decide to post progress pics. As you can see I am definitely losing definition weighing 225 lbs. I mean it's really frustrating comparing pics from a few months back to these. Maybe I am stronger now, but I am also a lot flabbier. So it's give and take. I want to drop about 10 lbs. of flab.


I know you dont want to hear it... but you look *fine*  and I wouldnt say that if I didnt think so! 
fine is just a nice word. I could say better but I shut my mouth


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

SF- Thanks so much man. I appreciate the time that it took you to write that up, really means a lot. Everything looks good. I am going to start this most likely tomorrow. Since I just hit a PR in deadlifts and PR in platform deadlifts, I am thinking that tomorrow should be my squat day, lol. 




> *Squat Day*
> Squats/Good AMs (sometimes we'll do speed work): to a 1RM (always mixing it up)
> Compound Assist: high/low (SLDL, Good AMs, etc)
> Heavy Legs (something suspended, or even negatives): 6 sets of 4 (hypers, suspended AMs, etc)
> ...


I am thinking maybe suspended squats to a 1RM, following that up with high/low good mornings, and then maybe some hyperextensions or pull-throughs. Does that sound okay? 

BTW, a few questions. Any reason for not splitting the bench days up into strength off my chest and then lockout strength? And also, my back work is the same---should I change anything up here or no? Such as high/low, etc.? Thanks again SF.

Jen- Thank you. Honestly, I will agree that I look fine. But I would prefer to be about 7-10 lbs. more lean look more than fine. I know that we are all always striving for more, but sheer bulk seems so common these days. With the available supplements and training knowledge, etc. I want to have bulk and cuts, like we all do.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

Your thoughts for your Squat day sound great.

 And I DID split up your bench days to cover the different halves of the ROM. Here's my notes:



> *Bench Day* *1*
> Flat Bench (or variation): sets of 3 to a 3RM
> Variety Pressing (JM's, CG Decline, Dips, etc): high/low like you do now
> Triceps: 2-3 sets of 4-8 (skulls, etc)
> ...


 The "variety pressing" as I've listed it will be excellent for low ROM work. I also followed up with light tris and extra shoulders. Shoulders play a bigger role in getting the bar off your chest than triceps do. Your back work, of course, also gets the bar up but is on your Sq/DL days.



> *Bench Day 2*
> Close-grip Bench (or variation, treated as a warmup): sets of 5 to a 5RM
> Rack Lockouts: to a 1RM (vary the lockout, 4", 6", etc)
> Triceps: 8 sets of 4-6 (skulls, oh db press, etc and go HEAVY)
> ...


 Aside from the warmup 5RM work, you're doing almost exclusively lockout and triceps work. Since lockout and the upper half of a bench is ALL triceps.

 I didn't want to shake up your bench too much since you just recently hit a 25lb PR.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

SF- Some great points bro, GREAT points, as usual. I am going to create a new journal, I need some help creating the name for it though. I am thinking maybe, "MonStar's Journal: SF's Prototype."  

Or something more related to my goals---since I am obviously not absolutely dedicated with anything but my workouts.

Maybe even "Road to Mindblowing Strength" or something like "1,700 Total" or just something more related to my goals, ya know?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

Ooooooooh "MonStar's Journal: SF's Westside"

 I like that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL. SF's Westside... hmmm I don't know not enough people will know what that means. Maybe just Westside? Since that is basically what I am doing. Damnit... I hate thinking of a journal name. It has to sound great to me! LOL. 

MonStar's Journal: Westsssiiidddeee!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

It's such a modified routine now it's hard to say it's Westside. I PM'd it, but I like "Walking The Walk" now. That's my new favorite.


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

check ur PM's u nut.  

as for fine, I highly *disagree*  dont argue with a womans eyes! or perspective! case closed! !!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

I think I am going to use "Walking the Walk." Just because so many people it seems talk the talk, but so few actually walk the walk and achieve great strength, etc.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

I think jen is trying to say, "DAMN, WHERE DO I GET ME SOMMA THAT?"


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I think jen is trying to say, "DAMN, WHERE DO I GET ME SOMMA THAT?"


no. do I look like some gangtsa woman to you?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)

haha. Aww I sorry Jen.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I think jen is trying to say, "DAMN, WHERE DO I GET ME SOMMA THAT?"


Its supposed to have Canadian accents like:

"Where aboot might I get some of that, eh?"


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 1, 2004)

> I think jen is trying to say, "DAMN, WHERE DO I GET ME SOMMA THAT?"


----------

